# Get Your Wheels Aftermarket Wheels



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GetYourWheels posted a thread over at TMC showing pictures of a Model 3 with aftermarket wheels (thanks to @Michael Russo for the original post, and to @Bokonon for the TMC post link). GetYourWheels replied to my request for some more specs. But first, some pictures:























The wheels are Avant Garde M580.
They are available in two different widths for the 20" rims you see installed here: 8.5" and 10".
They installed 8.5" wheels up front, and 10" wheels in back. No spacers were used. Avant Garde's website does not list wheel offsets, unfortunately.
Tires are 255/35R20 front and 275/30R20 rear.

I think it looks pretty good, but we need a photo looking down the side of the car before we know how well these wheels fit to the fenders. I'd also like to point out that these particular wheels are also available in 19"x8.5" and 19"x9.5" sizes, which might be better suited to the Model 3.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> GetYourWheels posted a thread over at TMC showing pictures of a Model 3 with aftermarket wheels (thanks to @Michael Russo for the original post, and to @Bokonon for the TMC post link). GetYourWheels replied to my request for some more specs. But first, some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the look of these rims, though having maxed out my budget I can safely assume they're more than the 19" sport wheel upgrade price of $1,500 so I'll have to pass in favor of the OEM upgrade. I also literally have no where to store 4 OEM 18" rims with tires.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Digging a little further, here's GetYourWheel's ordering page for the Avant Garde M580:
https://www.getyourwheels.com/view-wheel/avant-garde-wheels/avant-garde-m580-bespoke

It looks like it can be ordered in several different offsets (and bolt patterns, and colors), so that's good news.
Prices appear to be:

19" for $375.00 (both widths), $1500 for set of four
20" for $537.50 (both widths), $2150 for set of four
So not _too_ expensive. You do have to pay for tires on top of that price though.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Digging a little further, here's GetYourWheel's ordering page for the Avant Garde M580:
> https://www.getyourwheels.com/view-wheel/avant-garde-wheels/avant-garde-m580-bespoke
> 
> It looks like it can be ordered in several different offsets (and bolt patterns, and colors), so that's good news.
> ...


Not bad at all. Let's say the rubber is $250/corner on 19s and you're at $2,500 all in.

I'm sure many will consider it!


----------



## telero (Aug 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I really like the look of these rims, though having maxed out my budget I can safely assume they're more than the 19" sport wheel upgrade price of $1,500 so I'll have to pass in favor of the OEM upgrade. I also literally have no where to store 4 OEM 18" rims with tires.





SoFlaModel3 said:


> Not bad at all. Let's say the rubber is $250/corner on 19s and you're at $2,500 all in.
> 
> I'm sure many will consider it!


I'm pretty sure you could get at least $1000 for the 18" OEM takeoffs. If you get them and sell them instead of getting the 19" OEMs, you're at the $2500 for the aftermarkets. I'd pay the $1000 for a second set of 18s.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

telero said:


> I'm pretty sure you could get at least $1000 for the 18" OEM takeoffs. If you get them and sell them instead of getting the 19" OEMs, you're at the $2500 for the aftermarkets. I'd pay the $1000 for a second set of 18s.


Probably but then when you're done with the car you don't have OEMs to put back on.

Definitely what I would do though if I was going for aftermarket wheels.


----------



## Ct200h (Jun 22, 2017)

My plan is to order with the 19”s and then get a set of take offs 18” or a set of 17” afternakert for some nice winter tires.
Not sure if 17” will fit but I bet they will and go with a 215/55/17 Michelin Xice xi3


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

One issue that arises with aftermarket wheels is the center bore. Model 3 stock wheel center bore is 64.1mm. When the wheel is fitted to the hub the hub fits tightly into the center bore of the wheel as it's effectively the same size. This puts the load on the hub and off the wheel studs. It also ensures the wheel is not off center. Many aftermarket wheels use a larger center bore and require hub centric rings. These steel or plastic rings slip over the hub and are sized to fit the wheel center bore. When buying aftermarket it's a good idea to know in advance if the wheels your buying need hub centric rings. Example not an endorsement: TSportline M3 wheel bores are 64.1mm. No rings required. Personally I don't like hub centric rings and would only buy wheels that are 64.1mm wheel bores.
Without the wheel bore being a tight fit with the hub the entire wheel instead of being hub centric is lug centric and the entire load is on the threaded lugs and tapered lugnuts. Not a good idea. Here's a vid explaining it:






Here are examples of hub centric rings:

http://www.hubcentric-rings.com/why_hub_centric_rings/


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Sandy said:


> One issue that arises with aftermarket wheels is the center bore. Model 3 stock wheel center bore is 64.1mm. When the wheel is fitted to the hub the hub fits tightly into the center bore of the wheel as it's effectively the same size. This puts the load on the hub and off the wheel studs. It also ensures the wheel is not off center. Many aftermarket wheels use a larger center bore and require hub centric rings. These steel or plastic rings slip over the hub and are sized to fit the wheel center bore. When buying aftermarket it's a good idea to know in advance if the wheels your buying need hub centric rings. Example not an endorsement: TSportline M3 wheel bores are 64.1mm. No rings required. Personally I don't like hub centric rings and would only buy wheels that are 64.1mm wheel bores.
> Without the wheel bore being a tight fit with the hub the entire wheel instead of being hub centric is lug centric and the entire load is on the threaded lugs and tapered lugnuts. Not a good idea. Here's a vid explaining it:
> 
> 
> ...


Pardon my wheel-nerdiness, but I must elaborate a little here...

Although it's instinctive to think that in the absence of direct wheel center bore to hub protrusion contact it's the studs or bolts that are somehow carrying vehicle's weight, in actual fact nothing of the sort is happening. The need to ensure a tight fit of wheel's center bore hole onto the hub is simply to ensure that wheel stays centered during installation. Once the lugs are torqued though the hub's horizontal protrusion surface and wheel's hub bore surface are just along for the ride. This is because the clamping load between the wheel's mounting pad and the vertical mating hub/rotor surface is so immense that the two parts then essentially behave as one welded assembly, with the vertical mounting pad, hub and rotor surfaces now carrying the load. If you've never seen the calculation of the clamping forces at work here, it's worth having a look.
In this case let's look at the 14x1.5mm fasteners as found on all Teslas. Note the recommended torque value used in this calculator came out to 131.78 ft/lbs, but that's close enough to Tesla's service recommendation of 129 ft/lbs to work here:









So the clamping force each stud/nut is applying to the wheel/hub/rotor sandwich is approximately *6506 kg*, or about *14,343 lbs*. Multiply that by the 5 lugs and you get a total clamping force of *32,530 kg*, or *71,715 lbs*. I can assure you from practical experience that even the strongest wheel will fail spectacularly long before you reach the forces required to move the wheel even a fraction of a mm in relation to the hub surface. Want further proof? Have a close look inside the lug holes of any alloy wheel that's been in service for a good period of time. The inside walls of the small hole at the base should be nice and smooth. If they were ever to come in contact with the stud or bolt, as would have to be the case if they were supporting the vertical loads, you would see very pronounced galling from the jagged surface of the steel threads imprinting themselves into the softer aluminum. I have only ever seen this in cases where the lugs came loose. That is in fact the only time the studs or bolts will ever carry any part of the vehicle's loads (and usually not for long... )
So yes, for convenience's sake it's nice to have a finely machined direct-fit wheel that doesn't require a centering ring. But having centering rings in no way compromises the wheel's job as a structural element in supporting all the static and dynamic loads the car and road can throw at it, and they can center the wheel just as accurately as a hub-centric wheel. Once it's correctly torqued, they pretty much becomes one with the hub.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> we have a near identical model in our Fast Wheels brand called the FC04. It's a little darker though, just a shade lighter than the car.
> (apologies for the following shameless plug )
> Available in 18x8.0/18x9.0/18x10.0...


Available in 18x10???
Wow. I'd like someone to post a picture of how that looks mounted on the rear of a Model 3. 

Is 19x10 not available?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> Available in 18x10???
> Wow. I'd like someone to post a picture of how that looks mounted on the rear of a Model 3.
> 
> Is 19x10 not available?


If we use the +45 offset I think the 18x10 rear stance would be just about the same as what you see here for the 20x10. Of course you wouldn't have that lovely big-diameter look, but you'd save a fair amount of weight and have a noticeably smoother ride.

Re 19x10, as we already make it a 9.5" it wouldn't make sense to do the tooling for a new size with just an extra half-inch, we'd likely go with a 10.5" or 11". So far not enough demand, but that could always change...


----------



## Ct200h (Jun 22, 2017)

I think a set of 17”wheels for winter tire use could sell well.
Those who purchase the $1500 sport wheel option at order time could get a set of 17’s and mount some nice winter tires on them.
Any 17 fitments yet?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

If I can't get my hands on a second set of aeros to use for my winter tires, I'll be hoping to find something reasonably priced for ski trips. Don't care about looks, just a stock sized reasonably-priced set of 18s that don't require any adaptors or other BS.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

ermagerd said:


> If I can't get my hands on a second set of aeros to use for my winter tires, I'll be hoping to find something reasonably priced for ski trips. Don't care about looks, just a stock sized reasonably-priced set of 18s that don't require any adaptors or other BS.


I'm sure you'll be able to grab a set from someone with custom wheels. I know I'll be selling mine on here when the time comes.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

zosoisnotaword said:


> I'm sure you'll be able to grab a set from someone with custom wheels. I know I'll be selling mine on here when the time comes.


Yeah I'm reasonably hopeful. I'm actually going to try and get them before I even have my car if possible, so I can get the winter tires installed and they're ready to go for ski trips right away.

Guess I'm gonna need to buy a heavy-duty jack, too…


----------



## oneshortguy (May 23, 2017)

ermagerd said:


> If I can't get my hands on a second set of aeros to use for my winter tires, I'll be hoping to find something reasonably priced for ski trips. Don't care about looks, just a stock sized reasonably-priced set of 18s that don't require any adaptors or other BS.


You mean this?

https://tsportline.com/products/18-tst-tesla-wheel-set-of-4-model-3


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

oneshortguy said:


> You mean this?
> 
> https://tsportline.com/products/18-tst-tesla-wheel-set-of-4-model-3


Still a bit steep, but if it comes to that I suppose.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

oneshortguy said:


> You mean this?
> 
> https://tsportline.com/products/18-tst-tesla-wheel-set-of-4-model-3


Those are nice! Very tempted to get those instead of the $1500 sport wheels. Although these are 18's, don't know if I'll notice a difference. Can you use the tires from the original wheels with these? I'd still want the official tesla logo in the middle of 'em, but according to the site that's doable.

Do you have to buy the $50 set of lug nut covers with it or do they come with?


----------



## oneshortguy (May 23, 2017)

ng0 said:


> Those are nice! Very tempted to get those instead of the $1500 sport wheels. Although these are 18's, don't know if I'll notice a difference. Can you use the tires from the original wheels with these? I'd still want the official tesla logo in the middle of 'em, but according to the site that's doable.
> 
> Do you have to buy the $50 set of lug nut covers with it or do they come with?


Their whole marketing with wheels is a direct rim swap and using the Tesla TPMS, center caps, lug nuts, and tires. For example, if your Model S has 19 inch wheels, you can get 19 inch TSTs and just swap the rim only.

It does not mention lug nut covers so I would assume it is separate.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

oneshortguy said:


> Their whole marketing with wheels is a direct rim swap and using the Tesla TPMS, center caps, lug nuts, and tires. For example, if your Model S has 19 inch wheels, you can get 19 inch TSTs and just swap the rim only.
> 
> It does not mention lug nut covers so I would assume it is separate.


Gotcha. Thanks for the info! This is gonna be a tough call. I feel like I should just get the sport wheels so it's straight forward and I don't have to worry about it, but these look really nice and are 250 bucks cheaper (after purchasing the lug nuts). I'll probably be deciding at the last second when I go through the configurator.

If anyone does end up getting these, hopefully you can do some range tests to see how (if at all) these impact range on the Model 3.


----------



## Trail Runner (May 15, 2016)

ng0 said:


> Gotcha. Thanks for the info! This is gonna be a tough call. I feel like I should just get the sport wheels so it's straight forward and I don't have to worry about it, but these look really nice and are 250 bucks cheaper (after purchasing the lug nuts). I'll probably be deciding at the last second when I go through the configurator.
> 
> If anyone does end up getting these, hopefully you can do some range tests to see how (if at all) these impact range on the Model 3.


I ordered a set of 18" Metallic gray TSTs which the stock tires are going on. I will buy 4 Tesla center caps ($5 each). I ordered lug nut covers and touch up paint. Someone else will test range before me as I am waiting for an all-wheel drive version. They are $300 off the normal price this month.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Trail Runner said:


> I ordered a set of 18" Metallic gray TSTs which the stock tires are going on. I will buy 4 Tesla center caps ($5 each). I ordered lug nut covers and touch up paint. Someone else will test range before me as I am waiting for an all-wheel drive version. They are $300 off the normal price this month.


Sounds like you're gonna have em sitting around for a very long time. How do you know it's 300 off this month? Is the normal price 1500?


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

I love the looks of these wheels, and after deducting the discount and adding Sales Tax and shipping (California) they come to $1,125 for the 18" which will allow me to use the stock 18" tires.. My ONLY trepidation I have is that they weigh 26 pounds compared to the stock Aero wheels which are only 21.6 pounds. That is a difference of over 17 pounds of unsprung weight, this will definitely impact the suspension and performance.


----------



## Trail Runner (May 15, 2016)

ng0 said:


> Sounds like you're gonna have em sitting around for a very long time. How do you know it's 300 off this month? Is the normal price 1500?


I got the $300 off on Cyber Monday with free shipping. Now they have the December to Remember Sale with $300 off the normal $1200 price for the 18". They also had a Halloween sale.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Trail Runner said:


> I got the $300 off on Cyber Monday with free shipping. Now they have the December to Remember Sale with $300 off the normal $1200 price for the 18". They also had a Halloween sale.


Wow awesome! For that price it's really tempting. Is there a discount code that you need to use? When I tried to check out it showed full price.


----------



## Trail Runner (May 15, 2016)

ng0 said:


> Wow awesome! For that price it's really tempting. Is there a discount code that you need to use? When I tried to check out it showed full price.


I just tried it and when I said check out, keep going I got this displayed
$1,200.00 was crossed out and $900.00 was displayed price. No more free shipping.


----------



## oneshortguy (May 23, 2017)

ng0 said:


> Wow awesome! For that price it's really tempting. Is there a discount code that you need to use? When I tried to check out it showed full price.


The website has a pop up with some of the terms your first time then occasionally after. Discounts are automated when you reach a certain amount in your cart. *Found this on their Facebook page.*


----------



## Jongaud (Sep 13, 2017)

If we want more wheel options, TireRack would needs access to a Model 3 at its northwest Indiana facility for measurement. Altough I have doubts there are some model 3 there, I could put you in contact otherwise. (I am not related with TireRack)


----------



## Jongaud (Sep 13, 2017)

According to the specs of the 18" Michelin tire that comes with the Model 3, it can be installed on 8.0-inch width wheels (as well as on the 8.5-inch that comes with the car).

8.5 wheels are pretty difficult to find. Am I right that I could install the tires on 8.0 wheels having the same offset (40) than the stock wheels without changing driving dynamic?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jongaud said:


> According to the specs of the 18" Michelin tire that comes with the Model 3, it can be installed on 8.0-inch width wheels (as well as on the 8.5-inch that comes with the car).
> 
> 8.5 wheels are pretty difficult to find. Am I right that I could install the tires on 8.0 wheels having the same offset (40) than the stock wheels without changing driving dynamic?


EDIT - ignore me. See Mad Hungarian's post below. Leaving my original incorrect reply here:

You would want to keep the scrub radius the same if possible. For that to be true, you'd want 8"-wide wheels to have an offset of +34. Otherwise, you will end up changing the driving dynamics. It might not be enough to be noticeable though.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> You would want to keep the scrub radius the same if possible. For that to be true, you'd want 8"-wide wheels to have an offset of +34. Otherwise, you will end up changing the driving dynamics. It might not be enough to be noticeable though.


Actually changing width won't affect the scrub radius at all, only changing offset will, as it is calculated as a function of where the tire's center point is in relation to the steering axis. Like so:
























So if offset remains the same, so does scrub radius.
Also of note, in all the testing we've done I've found most cars tolerate a general range of +/- 10mm of offset change with virtually no noticeable difference, so less than that is pretty much a non issue. In fact many OEMs play with offsets within that range or even a little more just based on what size wheel/tire package is going on a particular trim level, with zero changes to any of the suspension component or alignment specs.


----------



## Jongaud (Sep 13, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> So if offset remains the same, so does scrub radius.
> Also of note, in all the testing we've done I've found most cars tolerate a general range of +/- 10mm of offset change with virtually no noticeable difference, so less than that is pretty much a non issue. In fact many OEMs play with offsets within that range or even a little more just based on what size wheel/tire package is going on a particular trim level, with zero changes to any of the suspension component or alignment specs.


Thanks for your answer!

Any idea why Tesla choose to ship the car with 8.5 instead of 8.0 ? I mean, you wear the same tire so why add weight to the wheel?

Is there any advantage to the 8.5 ?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Jongaud said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> Any idea why Tesla choose to ship the car with 8.5 instead of 8.0 ? I mean, you wear the same tire so why add weight to the wheel?
> 
> Is there any advantage to the 8.5 ?


Bigger is better...?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Bigger is better...?


Every tire size had what's called a "permissible rim width range", and that can be anything from 0.5" to 3.0" or more. It's then up to the engineer, tuner or owner to decide which width within that range will give them the desired result. Narrower means less weight and often a smoother ride, while going wider reduces the sidewall flex a bit and gives the tire wider, more stable footing to operate from, firming it up a bit and increasing steering response. Tesla obviously wanted the sportier side of that equation. I theorize that the wider width may also help with reducing energy loses from hysteresis (the tire flex as it rolls), meaning a little better range. But I don't know that one for a fact.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Every tire size had what's called a "permissible rim width range", and that can be anything from 0.5" to 3.0" or more. It's then up to the engineer or owner to decide which width within that range will give them the desired result. Narrower means less weight and often a smoother ride, while going wider reduces the sidewall flex a bit and gives the tire wider, more stable footing to operate from, firming it up a bit and increasing steering response. Tesla obviously wanted the sportier side of that equation. I theorize that the wider width may also help with reducing energy loses from hysteresis (the tire flex as it rolls), meaning a little better range. But I don't know that one for a fact.


I'm good with you answer 

I was 100% kidding. We're all programmed that bigger is better.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

tracksyde said:


> If I wanted to stick with a 8.5" wheel, what would you say is the most aggressive offset I should be looking at for a flush fitment (and since I'm well into my 40s, I dont mean "hella flush", just flush )


Our measurements indicared the stock 19x8.5 at +40 was about 15mm inset from the fender edge in front and about 25mm in back. So if you wanted to keep those sizes all around but give it a little more stance, but not poke it, I'd say +30 would work.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

So, is 10" the widest wheel we can fit in back?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> So, is 10" the widest wheel we can fit in back?


Actually it will go to 11 back there. And not just in the Spinal Tap sense.
Let me repost our findings from the Road Trip thread (which is where I should have started here):

Re wheels, we did do a full 3D sweep of the calipers and all relevant suspension and body components. Just got the data uploaded and it's showing a LOT of options. At least on the upside of things...
*Go Big or Go Home* - 9.5" wide fronts and 11.0" rears in 18" / 19" / 20" are NO problem, there is actually a little more room under there than a Model S.
*Downsize-for-winter* - Welllll, it's almost exactly what I thought from the photos we've seen... you CAN fit a 17", but it's razor-thin close over the rear brakes. And when I say "a" wheel, I mean "*a*" wheel. Out of the 85 models we have in the right 17" specs. there is exactly one that fits over the rear brakes, and that with just 2.1mm of clearance to the barrel. On paper that is the absolute bare minimum we would ever consider for acceptable caliper-to-inner-barrel clearance, but until we can do some real-world testing we're not going to allow it as it's pretty clear the car wasn't designed for 17".


----------



## Pescakl1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Every tire size had what's called a "permissible rim width range", and that can be anything from 0.5" to 3.0" or more. It's then up to the engineer, tuner or owner to decide which width within that range will give them the desired result. Narrower means less weight and often a smoother ride, while going wider reduces the sidewall flex a bit and gives the tire wider, more stable footing to operate from, firming it up a bit and increasing steering response. Tesla obviously wanted the sportier side of that equation. I theorize that the wider width may also help with reducing energy loses from hysteresis (the tire flex as it rolls), meaning a little better range. But I don't know that one for a fact.


Questions for you:

Does that mean that if we want a smoother ride (less sporty) but still with 18 inch wheels (since 17 will not fit), we should go with a narrower rim (in this case 8 instead of 8.5)?

If that is the case, do we keep the same offset (to get same outside appearance)?

Thanks for all the help (and for helping out You You)


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Actually it will go to 11 back there. And not just in the Spinal Tap sense.
> Let me repost our findings from the Road Trip thread (which is where I should have started here):
> 
> Re wheels, we did do a full 3D sweep of the calipers and all relevant suspension and body components. Just got the data uploaded and it's showing a LOT of options. At least on the upside of things...
> ...


Before you ship YouYou's stock Tesla 19" sport wheels wheels out to YVR any chance you could pull a tire and give us the actual weight of the factory wheel? Would be very helpful in deciding wheel choice on ordering. I want 19's but not 30+ pound ones. More interested in a 19" x 8.5 in the max 25 lb range with the correct load capacity.
As an aside the snow package on his car that I drove last night was really good. Drove it on a variety of dry to wet to snow covered roads. Pushed hard but a little frustrating considering the inability to fully defeat TC and stability control.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> *Go Big or Go Home* - 9.5" wide fronts and 11.0" rears in 18" / 19" / 20" are NO problem, there is actually a little more room under there than a Model S.


So, do you have a staggered set of 18" wheels, with 11"-wide for the back?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Pescakl1 said:


> Questions for you:
> 
> Does that mean that if we want a smoother ride (less sporty) but still with 18 inch wheels (since 17 will not fit), we should go with a narrower rim (in this case 8 instead of 8.5)?
> 
> ...


Technically the reduction in width will help, especially when the original rim width is near or at the upper limit of the tire's range. But the difference is really small and I don't think it's worth spending money on wheels just for that. You'd get a far more noticeable improvement by changing to a more comfort oriented tire in the same size.
I can now tell you first hand that all the concern I've been reading about this car having only low or really low profile tire choices, and how rough the ride is going to be, is now right out the window. I drove it in artic-like temps on bomb-cratered Quebec roads. At least on 18's, the ride is fabulous, and I can't imagine the 19s being hugely worse. And I'm real picky when it comes to this stuff. This is the joy of a really well sorted multi-link suspension.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Our measurements indicared the stock 19x8.5 at +40 was about 15mm inset from the fender edge in front and about 25mm in back. So if you wanted to keep those sizes all around but give it a little more stance, but not poke it, I'd say +30 would work.


If, on the other hand, I want wider wheels, but keeping the same offsets, then the widest wheel that doesn't poke out from the fender would be:
15mm = 0.6 inches, multiply by two, so 9.5" wide front wheels
25mm = 1 inch, so 10.5" wide rear wheels.

Yeah, I think I'm definitely going to want 10"-wide wheels in the back.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Sandy said:


> Before you ship YouYou's stock Tesla 19" sport wheels wheels out to YVR any chance you could pull a tire and give us the actual weight of the factory wheel? Would be very helpful in deciding wheel choice on ordering. I want 19's but not 30+ pound ones. More interested in a 19" x 8.5 in the max 25 lb range with the correct load capacity.
> As an aside the snow package on his car that I drove last night was really good. Drove it on a variety of dry to wet to snow covered roads. Pushed hard but a little frustrating considering the inability to fully defeat TC and stability control.


You mean like so?...









As we can see the complete assembly weight is 48 lbs. Deduct 23 lbs for this particular model of Conti tire, and maybe a few ounces for the TPMS sensors and balance weights and we arrive at 24 point-something pounds. Not exactly super-svelte, but quite respectable for an OEM wheel that has to pass some really nasty test standards. And noticebly lighter than the 0.5" narrower OE Model S wheel.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> If, on the other hand, I want wider wheels, but keeping the same offsets, then the widest wheel that doesn't poke out from the fender would be:
> 15mm = 0.6 inches, multiply by two, so 9.5" wide front wheels
> 25mm = 1 inch, so 10.5" wide rear wheels.
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm definitely going to want 10"-wide wheels in the back.


Your math is right on.
Just for those who are interested in Going To 11 in back, this is easily done by increasing the rear offset as there's gobs more room to the inside of the fenderwell. Which makes sense as the OE staggered 19×9.5 and 20x10.0 rears have a higher offset of +45 to keep them tucked in.


----------



## Jakesthree (May 15, 2016)

Hey Mad Hungarian, I hate to be the bringer of bad news but did you see what happened to the wheels on You You's Model 3 last night? A test driver last night hit a pothole and broke 2 wheels. Damn!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Jakesthree said:


> Hey Mad Hungarian, I hate to be the bringer of bad news but did you see what happened to the wheels on You You's Model 3 last night? A test driver last night hit a pothole and broke 2 wheels. Damn!


Just saw that...damn.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Jakesthree said:


> Hey Mad Hungarian, I hate to be the bringer of bad news but did you see what happened to the wheels on You You's Model 3 last night? A test driver last night hit a pothole and broke 2 wheels. Damn!


Yeah... unbelievably bad luck.
Have been back and forth with You You in the last hour and apparently it was a massive hole in the road that had taken out a number of cars, not just his. Looking at the images that had to be one hell an impact. I'm just glad everyone's OK. He'll need to get the suspension and alignment checked though, there may be more damage under the car.
Good news is he managed to get two replacement wheels of some kind with all-season tires so he's mobile again.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Yeah... unbelievably bad luck.
> Have been back and forth with You You in the last hour and apparently it was a massive hole in the road that had taken out a number of cars, not just his. Looking at the images that had to be one hell an impact. I'm just glad everyone's OK. He'll need to get the suspension and alignment checked though, there may be more damage under the car.
> Good news is he managed to get two replacement wheels of some kind with all-season tires so he's mobile again.
> I'm going to arrange on Monday to have two proper replacements air-freighted to a suitable point on his route.


Seeing some of the stories in the news about this now, looks like some wheels fared even worse...
http://www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbor/index.ssf/2018/01/pothole_in_the_middle_of_i-94.html


----------



## Jakesthree (May 15, 2016)

Wow. And I thought we had bad potholes here in Ottawa!


----------



## Pescakl1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> ... and maybe a few ounces for the TPMS sensors and balance weights ...


Sorry, a lot of questions:

About the TPMs, from what I read, they are sensors on the rims, right?

There are different types of TPMS: some are attached on the rims (like Ford cars), some are integrated to the valves (like it was on my Nissan Rogue), and some OEM do not put anything on the wheel and calculate pressure loss by computation (like on my BMW 328).

Could you confirm that they use the first (Ford) method?
If so, are they specific sensors or generic ones we can find on ebay easily (Common frequency, etc...).

Thanks again (and thanks for the clarification on the width of the wheels).

BTW: What do you think of the Tesla kits for winter tires? Any comment on the choice of tires? Are the prices correct in your view?


----------



## JFL_738 (Dec 5, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Actually it will go to 11 back there. And not just in the Spinal Tap sense.
> Let me repost our findings from the Road Trip thread (which is where I should have started here):
> 
> Re wheels, we did do a full 3D sweep of the calipers and all relevant suspension and body components. Just got the data uploaded and it's showing a LOT of options. At least on the upside of things...
> ...


Hey Mad Hungarian,
I hope your real world testing yield acceptable results for the 17" wheel. I am too living in winter pothole wonderland and any extra sidewall, I will take it. 215-55-R17 would be great as they would be the exact same overall diameter than the 18" OEM tires.
If not, I wonder if a set of 225-50-R18 could be better than sticking with 235-45-R18 for defending against potholes in the winter. That would still provide a bit more sidewall, but increase tire diameter by +2.3%. I heard that usually a 3% diameter change is ok - hopefully it is the case with the 3…


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

JFL_738 said:


> Hey Mad Hungarian,
> I hope your real world testing yield acceptable results for the 17" wheel. I am too living in winter pothole wonderland and any extra sidewall, I will take it. 215-55-R17 would be great as they would be the exact same overall diameter than the 18" OEM tires.
> If not, I wonder if a set of 225-50-R18 could be better than sticking with 235-45-R18 for defending against potholes in the winter. That would still provide a bit more sidewall, but increase tire diameter by +2.3%. I heard that usually a 3% diameter change is ok - hopefully it is the case with the 3…


The 225/50R18 might be a good alternative but we'd need to road test it for fender liner clearance in front, it would likely be real tight when turning. Especially with winter tires as they generally have much more pronounced tread blocks in the shoulder area.
Model S is bad for that, any decrease in front wheel offset or increase in tire width or height can cause rubbing against the plastic liner when turning. Early ones sometimes did it with OE wheels/tires!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> *Downsize-for-winter* - Welllll, it's almost exactly what I thought from the photos we've seen... you CAN fit a 17", but it's razor-thin close over the rear brakes. And when I say "a" wheel, I mean "*a*" wheel. Out of the 85 models we have in the right 17" specs. there is exactly one that fits over the rear brakes, and that with just 2.1mm of clearance to the barrel. On paper that is the absolute bare minimum we would ever consider for acceptable caliper-to-inner-barrel clearance, but until we can do some real-world testing we're not going to allow it as it's pretty clear the car wasn't designed for 17".


YIKES so it's clear 18s are the smallest size to be safe with. Any unique reason besides weight that the brakes are so giant, especially in the rear?



Mad Hungarian said:


> As we can see the complete assembly weight is 48 lbs. Deduct 23 lbs for this particular model of Conti tire, and maybe a few ounces for the TPMS sensors and balance weights and we arrive at 24 point-something pounds. Not exactly super-svelte, but quite respectable for an OEM wheel that has to pass some really nasty test standards. And noticebly lighter than the 0.5" narrower OE Model S wheel.


This illustrates exactly why I like wheels as small as possible...I don't want to lug 50lb wheels up and down to my basement! Not to mention cost and durability. I miss my 15s!

@Mad Hungarian I want to reiterate my thanks for doing all this, as well as going above and beyond to support You You's tire needs. Painful to see those beautiful new rims destroyed last night!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JWardell said:


> @Mad Hungarian I want to reiterate my thanks for doing all this, as well as going above and beyond to support You You's tire needs. Painful to see those beautiful new rims destroyed last night!


@Mad Hungarian I agree with @JWardell and it's a shame to see people on the internet immediately say your rims aren't of good quality without knowing anything of the depth of what they hit and speed they were traveling.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Any unique reason besides weight that the brakes are so giant, especially in the rear?


I believe the rear brakes incorporate a small drum brake for the parking brake, so that it's separate from the normal brakes. The rear rotor has a larger overall diameter due to the central portion of the rotor incorporating a small drum brake.

Nissan has the same setup for the Leaf.
http://www.electricvehiclewiki.com/Brakes,_ABS#How_The_Parking.2F_Emergency_Brake_Works


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> I believe the rear brakes incorporate a small drum brake for the parking brake, so that it's separate from the normal brakes. The rear rotor has a larger overall diameter due to the central portion of the rotor incorporating a small drum brake.
> 
> Nissan has the same setup for the Leaf.
> http://www.electricvehiclewiki.com/Brakes,_ABS#How_The_Parking.2F_Emergency_Brake_Works


Yes to all the above, plus using a larger diameter rotor means they can get away with using a much cheaper single piston floating caliper to achieve the required braking force.
In front - where more than 70% of the braking happens due to the car pitching forward - the opposite applies, they went with a 4-piston monoblock caliper to get enough clamping force while keeping the rotor small enough to fit under an 18" wheel.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

JWardell said:


> YIKES so it's clear 18s are the smallest size to be safe with. Any unique reason besides weight that the brakes are so giant, especially in the rear?
> 
> This illustrates exactly why I like wheels as small as possible...I don't want to lug 50lb wheels up and down to my basement! Not to mention cost and durability. I miss my 15s!
> 
> @Mad Hungarian I want to reiterate my thanks for doing all this, as well as going above and beyond to support You You's tire needs. Painful to see those beautiful new rims destroyed last night!


Hey, glad to do it. I've been bailed out so many times online by knowledgeble people on so many subjects that I lost count a long long time ago. Believing in karma I feel this is a way for me to give back from my little corner of the world.
As for You You, it was much the same. Here was a guy that is going WAY WAY above and beyond to spread the Model 3 love to so many of us who have been dying to see it. It was unthinkable that we wouldn't try to help him make a safer trip through the northern leg. We in turn got a huge amount of data on the car at the same time so we can develop new product for it. And also share with the whole M3OC community. A win-win-win.

What happened last night of course is really unfortunate, but we know whenever we put our products out in the spotlight there's always a chance something bad can happen. That's the chance you take, but we believe that's the only way to prove our stuff's any good. And in fact we do far worse things ourselves to the wheels for the same reason.
Will some people blame it on the fact it's an aftermarket wheel? Of course. But I must say once people started seeing the news articles about the problems on I-94 and the pictures of completely shredded OEM wheels the reaction has been overwhelmingly understanding.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> You mean like so?...
> View attachment 4857
> 
> 
> As we can see the complete assembly weight is 48 lbs. Deduct 23 lbs for this particular model of Conti tire, and maybe a few ounces for the TPMS sensors and balance weights and we arrive at 24 point-something pounds. Not exactly super-svelte, but quite respectable for an OEM wheel that has to pass some really nasty test standards. And noticebly lighter than the 0.5" narrower OE Model S wheel.


Thanks! I really appreciate that! 24-25 lbs for a 10 spoke 19" x 8.5" flow formed cast non- forged wheel is a great weight imo. Makes my decision easy! I'm guessing those spokes are hollowed out pretty well on the back. Most of the aftermarket Tesla 'turbines' in that size are 29 lbs+.
Another interesting fact with the tires are that the stock Continental ProContact RX 235/40R19 XL 96W 400AA are rated for 168 mph and weight 23 lbs vs the ContiProContact 235/40R19 XL 96V 400AA are rated for a lesser 149mph and weight 26 lbs. 3 lbs more for a tire with a lesser speed rating and identical load rating.
I'm guessing the 23 lb ProContact RX was speced by Tesla. Thanks for taking the time to check.
PS. Totally with you that there is not a street wheel built that would have survived the pothole that You You's car hit. Shown by multiple damage to all the other vehicles involved. Zero to do with your supplied wheels.


----------



## Jongaud (Sep 13, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Every tire size had what's called a "permissible rim width range", and that can be anything from 0.5" to 3.0" or more. It's then up to the engineer, tuner or owner to decide which width within that range will give them the desired result. Narrower means less weight and often a smoother ride, while going wider reduces the sidewall flex a bit and gives the tire wider, more stable footing to operate from, firming it up a bit and increasing steering response. Tesla obviously wanted the sportier side of that equation. I theorize that the wider width may also help with reducing energy loses from hysteresis (the tire flex as it rolls), meaning a little better range. But I don't know that one for a fact.


All this being said, it is now clear that I (we) want you to build a Model 3 specific
version (18 x 8.5) of your gorgeous Replika R187 !  You may also provide a choice of colours 










P.S. As suggested by many of you, I'll keep my aero wheels for winter and buy the new set Ian will provide us with for summer.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jongaud said:


> P.S. As suggested by many of you, I'll keep my aero wheels for winter and buy the new set Ian will provide us with for summer.


That's my plan as well.

But I want some 18"x10" wheels for the rear.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

garsh said:


> That's my plan as well.
> 
> But I want some 18"x10" wheels for the rear.


My plan is to configure with stock 18" wheels and replace them with with aftermarket wheels. Criteria for me (must meet all three

1- obviously I need to love the look 
2- must be 18" I am not willing to comprise ride quality and i like the lower cost and wider selection of 18" replacement tires
3- must weigh in at 24 pounds or less which will minimize any loss in range


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Pescakl1 said:


> Sorry, a lot of questions:
> 
> About the TPMs, from what I read, they are sensors on the rims, right?
> 
> ...


Sorry for not answering earlier on this one, I got caught up in the You You situation .
The TPMS used on the 3 is 100% identical to the S and X, right down to the sensor part number. The sensors are what's referred to as a "clamp-in" type, same idea as your Rogue except using a screwed-in aluminum valve stem instead of the pull-through rubber type.
I'm very wary of cheap-and-cheerful eBay sensors, but if you want a lower cost alternative to the OEM units I'd recommend Schrader's EZ-Sensors. They are a high quality universal programmable type that work just like the OE at around half the price.

Re the factory winter package offerings, the pricing looks much more reasonable than what's offered for the S and the X. As for the tires the Pirelli Winter Sotto Zero family gets mixed reviews from Model S owners and I can't comment personally as I've never tried them. It'll be interesting to see if we get some first-hand reviews as to how they work on the 3 before spring.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Jongaud said:


> All this being said, it is now clear that I (we) want you to build a Model 3 specific
> version (18 x 8.5) of your gorgeous Replika R187 !  You may also provide a choice of colours
> 
> View attachment 4872
> ...


I'll just say that you should be pleased with what we have planned


----------



## teslarob (Oct 31, 2017)

garsh said:


> I believe the rear brakes incorporate a small drum brake for the parking brake, so that it's separate from the normal brakes. The rear rotor has a larger overall diameter due to the central portion of the rotor incorporating a small drum brake.


Just wanted to point out that the parking brake is incorporated into the rear caliper for Model 3, and does not use a drum setup as you mentioned.
Regarding the rotor size, it seems to be a trend these days from most manufacturers to have a larger diameter rear rotor than the front. I'm not sure why, however.


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

TrevP said:


> As promised here are the Fastwheels Replikas in Carbon grey. I think they're fantastic and as close to OEM turbines you can get. Can't wait to see a variant for the Model 3!
> View attachment 5012


Nice


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

teslarob said:


> Just wanted to point out that the parking brake is incorporated into the rear caliper for Model 3, and does not use a drum setup as you mentioned.
> Regarding the rotor size, it seems to be a trend these days from most manufacturers to have a larger diameter rear rotor than the front. I'm not sure why, however.


Most commonly seen when the front calipers are multi-piston and rear are single. See post #67 above for details.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

teslarob said:


> Just wanted to point out that the parking brake is incorporated into the rear caliper for Model 3, and does not use a drum setup as you mentioned.
> Regarding the rotor size, it seems to be a trend these days from most manufacturers to have a larger diameter rear rotor than the front. I'm not sure why, however.


To prevent nosediving?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> To prevent nosediving?


Nosediving is caused by suspension setup and deceleration rate. Rotors shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

MichelT3 said:


> To prevent nosediving?


No. When you compare the Brembo 4 piston fixed front caliper and the single piston floating rear caliper you can see that the floating rear caliper and it's associated fixed carrier is much wider than the front caliper. By wider I mean the measurement from front to back not outside to inside. The smaller disc on the front can easily accommodate the longer narrower front brake pad. It can be longer and narrower due to having 2 pistons on each side clamping it. The rear brake pad is shorter and wider and due to the fixed carrier and floating caliper the disc has to be larger to accommodate the wider brake pad using only one piston.
From an effectiveness point the front brake is far more efficient than the rear. Approximately 70% of braking is accomplished by the front brakes. The rear to front weight transfer under braking increases this effect by transferring more weight to the front tires under braking.

Front. Long narrow caliper and brake pad:










Rear. Short wide caliper and brake pad. The caliper is the piece in the middle. The frame around it is just the fixed carrier for it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2018)

quick question...
So to make sure, the wheel option i'm going to go with is a 9" x 20" wheel in front, and 10.5" x 20" rear.

Front tire size would be 245 x 35 x R20.
Rear tire size would be 285 x 30 x R20.
Any issues you foresee?

What offset would you recommend based off of the data you collected. I can't seem to decided on the correct offset but I know I want the tire closer to the inside of the fender, just not sticking out and not super close. (See attached picture)
I do like equal concavity in the front and rear wheels if possible to achieve that with some offset.

The front and rear offsets I have to choose from are: 20, 25, 30, 35, 40, 45mm
More wheel specs: http://www.acealloywheel.com/download_link/D716 Driven Applications 030316.pdf

The company can provide custom offsets too.

Company: http://www.acealloywheel.com/TRUE_DIRECTIONAL_DESIGN_1_1092.html


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

What I foresee:

no comfort
high energy use and loss of range because of drag, air resistance and weight
high possibility of damage to fenders
negative effect on resale value
not my taste at all, I would even say d..........


----------



## Mark C (Aug 26, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> What I foresee:
> 
> no comfort
> high energy use and loss of range because of drag, air resistance and weight
> ...


Come on Michel. Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel about them.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I agree with MichelT3 on comfort & loss of range.

The weight on these is actually very good. It's comparable to the Stiletto wheel, but in a larger wheel.
But you'll still have less range due to drag from it being wider, and from the design of the face.

It won't affect the resale value. Unless you're only allowed to sell it to @MichelT3, anyhow. 

The wheels in themselves shouldn't result in fender damage if you're careful about fitment. It seems very likely that Tesla themselves will offer 20" wheels on a performance version of the 3 in the future, so the car's been designed to handle such a wheel.

Keeping the inside of the wheel clean to show off that red is going to be very difficult. Good luck with that.



MichelT3 said:


> What I foresee:
> 
> no comfort
> high energy use and loss of range because of drag, air resistance and weight
> ...


----------



## oneshortguy (May 23, 2017)

Let's not forget about tire load rating (if there aren't any available tires). One of the most popular aftermarket Tesla Model S/X wheels are TSTs in 19"/20" because they offer comfort with little to no compromise while using load rated original tires or 20" wheel tires (for Model S) that are load rated.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

This is semi off-topic but I figure all the smart tire people follow this thread.

Why does Tesla recommend such high tire pressures? My Model X is suggested at 42 PSI and I think the Model 3 may be similar - someone can confirm by checking their doorjamb label.

One of the most common complaints I hear about the Model 3 is the stiff ride which is partly the spring suspension but I imagine the high inflation pressure also plays a role. I looked at the Michelin 18s and the Max pressure on the sidewall is 50psi.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> What I foresee:
> 
> no comfort
> high energy use and loss of range because of drag, air resistance and weight
> ...


All the potential effects you describe are likely, save for fender damage. There is GOBS of room under this car, if correct offsets are used it'll swallow those sizes without so much as a hiccup.
As for taste, that's why Baskin Robbins has 31 flavors...


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

oneshortguy said:


> @carguru0451
> 
> Let's not forget about tire load rating (if there aren't any available tires). One of the most popular aftermarket Tesla Model S/X wheels are TSTs in 19"/20" because they offer comfort with little to no compromise while using load rated original tires or 20" wheel tires (for Model S) that are load rated.


Excellent point, and one that's rarely considered.
In this case going 20" isn't an issue, Tesla will almost certainly be offering it OE on the "P" model and the load indexes available in those sizes are well within the range needed for the 3.

It should also be noted that any time you change the load index number of the tire you should really adjust the inflation pressures to suit. Increasing the load index number means you should reduce pressure to keep the contact patch consistent. Lowering the load index means you should _increase_ the pressure for the same reason. And to @oneshortguy 's point, if lowering the load index number, which happens frequently when you go to a lower profile tire, you must first be certain that the load index selected can achieve the same calculated load rating as the OE tire at OE pressure, or at bare minimum exceed the gross axle load rating of the vehicle divided by two for the position it will be installed on.
Let's run @carguru0451  's setup as an example. We'll assume he starts with a 3LR on optional 19":

OE tire: 235/40R19 96 XL
New front tire: 245/35R20 95 XL
New rear tire: 285/30R20 99 XL

So as we can see, the new front tire has a slightly lower load rating of 95 XL compared to the OE's 96 XL.
If we use the ETRTO's XL/Reinforced inflation load chart, we can determine if this is safe:


















We can see that the OE tire with its 96 XL index at OE inflation of 42 PSI (all positions) is set to carry a load of 1565 lb. As the front Gross Axle Weight rating of the 3LR is 2447 lbs and the rear is 2771 lbs, this means that the engineers have set the tire's calculated load to 1.27 times the car's maximum weight in front and 1.13 times the maximum weight in the rear.
But why did they go higher than required? Why not just set them to match the max axle weights? Well that's a long discussion, but the short version is that they usually do this for one, two or all three of the following reasons:
1. To dial in the car's handling response and balance
2. To give a safety margin in case drivers don't maintain their inflation pressures
3. To reduce rolling resistance
In Tesla's case I'm pretty sure there's a good dose of no. 3 in everything they do. So we can probably lower the calculated load slightly without ill effect. In this case that's necessary to get the front size we want, as the XL table loads max out at 42 PSI, so even though most XL tires can be inflated up to 51 PSI putting more air into them just tunes the handling and makes them more durable at extreme high speeds, it won't increase max load. But the 95 XL at 42 PSI still achieves a 1521 lbs calculated load, and that's still 1.24 times more than the front axle can legally carry. So I feel perfectly confident recommending that fitment and I suspect Tesla probably does too, because the 20" front tire on the Alpha prototype was only a 235/35R20 with a load index of 92 XL and that will max out at only 1.135 times the front axle rating.
In the case of the new rear size, the 99 XL will carry 1709 lbs, which works out to 1.23 times the max rear axle rating. If we compare to the OE where they are set to 1.13 times rear axle, we see that we're on the high side. We could take advantage of this to lower rolling resistance, or lower the pressure down 38 PSI so that we match the OE calculated load, which would also keep the car more neutral bcause if we put that big 285 tire back there, with its higher load index, and leave the pressure at 42 I suspect the car will tend to understeer a bit more. One of the things I love about the 3 is that it turns on the proverbial dime, I'd want to preserve that. It'll be interesting to see what Tesla does with pressures when they start offering the 19" and 20" staggers as OE.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> But the 95 XL at 42 PSI still achieves a 1477 lbs


*Correction: *
1) 95 XL at 42 PSI is 1521lbs.
2) When you mentioned staying at 42psi you said the car would understeer a bit more, did you mean to say oversteer?
Wouldn't the rear end be more loose because of higher pressures in the rear?​
*New Tire Load:*
New front tire:
245/35R20 95 XL Max Load 1521lbs @42psi
1.24 more than the front axle.
***Front PSI suggestion keeping it @ 42PSI???***

*New rear tire:*
285/30R20 99 XL Max Load 1709 lbs @ 42psi
1.23 times the max rear axle.
***Rear PSI suggestion definitely going with 38psi to match OE tire load of 1565lbs???***

*OE Specs:*
OE tire: 235/40R19 96 XL
1.27 times the car's maximum weight in front.
1.13 times the maximum weight in the rear.



I really like the look of the front concave center matching the rear, well as close as possible. As far as concave center goes, to me it looks more symmetrical. The more concave in the rear center vs less in the front doesn't appeal to me.

*Tire choice: *
Federal 595 EVO
sizes I spoke of are available: http://www.federaltire.com/en/products_detail.php?class=UHP&products_detail_sn=7

Once again your input is greatly appreciated!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

I should also note that everything else being equal, lowering pressure in the rear will make the car turn in quicker, increasing it will slow it down. So if you go from a square setup with same pressure front/rear to a wider rear tire with a higher load index, and want to avoid adding understeer you'd want to lower the rear pressure. These are general guidelines, your exact result may vary and require some trial and error with pressure adjustments to get the balance you want.

Re offsets, the reason I suggested a +40 front is that will give your 9.0" front the same stance (well, 1mm more to be precise) than the Alpha front 8.5" at +35.
I recommend staying with the +45 rear despite the fact you're going with a 0.5" wider than the Alpha rear as I think the extra 6mm protrusion should better match the front stance. But if you wanted to replicate the Alpha rear stance exactly with the 10.5", you'd need a +51.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Now if you_ did_ want to drop it a few pounds, say down to around 38 - 39, I suspect neither tire wear nor handling would be significantly affected. You would have to be more vigilant about keeping them at that pressure, though.with TPMS that's easy. Note the warning will not trigger until they drop to 31.5 PSI.


Great to hear that dropping a few psi should help those complaining of a stiff ride but not affect range or wear a lot.

FYI - I got a low pressure warning at 36 PSI but it's possibly from the differential between the tires. Maybe if all the tires were at the same lower number it wouldn't have triggered a warning.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

In the short time I drove his car on Canadian roads in Kingston with the same winter wheels and tires I found the ride just fine over bumps and all. Possibly to much emphasis is being placed on potential harsh rides here. I found the tire suspension combo to be very ride compliant as well as great handling characteristics considering the road conditions. I was surprised how great the ride was and You You mentioned he really didn’t see a significant difference from the 19” with the Conti ProContact RX.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

FYI - TSportline has Model 3 aftermarket 19" wheels available now and their 18" and 20" are on preorder already and available in multiple colors/finishes. The design resembles the slipstreams available for the S/X

https://tsportline.com/collections/20-tesla-wheels-model-3


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

garsh said:


> I agree with MichelT3 on comfort & loss of range.
> 
> The weight on these is actually very good. It's comparable to the Stiletto wheel, but in a larger wheel.
> But you'll still have less range due to drag from it being wider, and from the design of the face.
> ...


Sure looks nice though


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Sure looks nice though


That's question of taste, on which I completely disagree with you (although that's seldom).


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

garsh said:


> GetYourWheels posted a thread over at TMC showing pictures of a Model 3 with aftermarket wheels (thanks to @Michael Russo for the original post, and to @Bokonon for the TMC post link). GetYourWheels replied to my request for some more specs. But first, some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Sizing is pretty standard like most cars. 20X8.5 +35 and 20X10 +43 as you guys would have seen on our online store with the sizes listed up.

Definitely some room up front to bring the wheels in a little if you guys feel the need to with the custom offset option offered by Avant Garde.

If you guys have any questions, feel free to ask us. Many many more wheel options are out there especially since the Model 3 doesn't need anything too special in terms of size.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

if I got with
18x9.0 +40 front with the 18x10.0 +45
What tire sizes do you recommend? 
Also since you are the resident wheel/tire expert, can you please recommend few tires brands that are good
All season performance tires at reasonable price. 
And Winter tire recommendation that I would fit on to my 18" AERO rims. 
thanks alot~


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

cupid_TM3 said:


> if I go with
> 18x9.0 +40 front with the 18x10.0 +45
> What tire sizes do you recommend?
> Also since you are the resident wheel/tire expert, can you please recommend few tires brands that are good
> ...


You can use the OE 235/45/18 up front with a 265/40/18 in the rear. It will be ever so slightly stretched. Continental has the ExtremeContact DWS06 available in that size. Very popular among many of our euro customers.

For winter, we sell a lot of the Michelin X-Ice Xi3 to our north east customers and coming in second would be the Bridgestone Blizzak tires.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

cupid_TM3 said:


> @Mad Hungarian if I got with
> 18x9.0 +40 front with the 18x10.0 +45
> What tire sizes do you recommend?
> Also since you are the resident wheel/tire expert, can you please recommend few tires brands that are good
> ...


235/45R18 front and 265/40R18 rear and indeed the correct 18" sizes as the O.D.s match perfectly.

As for what all season or winter tires you should go with that's a very open-ended question in the absence of any other info.
I'd need a quick description of how you drive, where you drive and what your main priorities are (performance, comfort, noise, range, etc?) for each season before I could answer that properly.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Ahhh, patience my friend, all shall be revealed a little later this year.
> But we do have quite a few items on the shelf currently that work, including of course the FC04 so often discussed here.


Wooooo~ this is really nice. 
Time frame wise: can you give us an estimate? Summer time? 
Also hint on what sort of design?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

cupid_TM3 said:


> Wooooo~ this is really nice.
> Time frame wise: can you give us an estimate? Summer time?
> Also hint on what sort of design?


Coming this fall, something from the Model S family of design...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Coming this fall, something from the Model S family of design...


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


>


----------



## vitaliy (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm looking at 20x9 front and 20x10.5 rear wheels, with 40mm front offset and 50mm rear offset.
Would those fit?

Also, about tires, would those be good?

Front 255 x 35 x R20
Rear 275 x 35 x R20


----------



## DNR (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm curious if 18x9.5 wheels with 265/40R18 tires will fit front and back? If so, what offset? 
Seems like the Model 3 is going to need all the tire it can get given curb weight.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

DNR said:


> I'm curious if 18x9.5 wheels with 265/40R18 tires will fit front and back? If so, what offset?
> Seems like the Model 3 is going to need all the tire it can get given curb weight.


Actually the car is shockingly light, given that it's nearly 90% the size of a Model S, isn't 100% aluminum and yet is some 25% lighter when configured the same way.
But if you really wanted to go whole hog...

The rear is obviously cake, but a 265/40 on a 9.5 is a pretty maxed-out scenario for the front.
On paper our data shows a +40 should allow it in all four positions, but I'd like to physically test it at full steering lock just to be 100% sure.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

vitaliy said:


> I'm looking at 20x9 front and 20x10.5 rear wheels, with 40mm front offset and 50mm rear offset.
> Would those fit?
> 
> Also, about tires, would those be good?
> ...


Those wheel sizes will work perfectly.
However I see two potential issues with your tire sizes:

1. Your selected rear is 1.1" (about 4%) too large in overall diameter compared to OE sizing. You're going to lose some torque as well as throw your speedo/odo out of calibration (under-reading) by that same amount.

2. Your front and rear overall diameters don't match. At my place we always try to stay within an OEM's range of front/rear OD variance for a given model & drivetrain, and in the case of Model 3 that variance so far is zero. Now all cars, even those with square sizing (same-size tires in all positions), have to be able to deal with some degree of front-rear OD variance because in a worst-case scenario where one axle has new tires and the other has near or completely worn ones the difference can be some 2% just from the loss of tread depth on the worn pair. As a result most cars with square sizing are generally OK with introducing an OD size variance of up to 1%. However in your case you would be starting with a 2.2% difference. That could get touchy. The one thing in your favor is that RWD cars tend to wear their rear tires quicker than the fronts, so the variance would get smaller as the set wears. Still, I've yet to see anyone try staggered diameters on a Model 3 so we don't know what the upper limit is from OD variance. At some point there's a risk it may trigger some ABS/TC/ESC faults.

I should note that one of the coolest features of electric drivetrains is that they are supremely easy to adapt to new tire sizes, especially when it comes to AWD, as there are no mechanical links between the front and rear motors. In fact on Model S and X the front and rear final drive ratios are different, so the motors never spin at the same speed to begin with. However until Tesla introduces a menu to let us input different aftermarket sizes (highly unlikely) or the tuning/hacking begins in earnest, we need to be very careful about introducing significant front/rear OD differences.


----------



## DNR (Feb 10, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Actually the car is shockingly light, given that it's nearly 90% the size of a Model S, isn't 100% aluminum and yet is some 25% lighter when configured the same way.
> But if you really wanted to go whole hog...
> 
> The rear is obviously cake, but a 265/40 on a 9.5 is a pretty maxed-out scenario for the front.
> On paper our data shows a +40 should allow it in all four positions, but I'd like to physically test it at full steering lock just to be 100% sure.


Thanks! I would say the weight is competitive with other cars in it's class (i.e. porky, haha). Yeah, I'll have to see someone try it before I order any wheels. Not interested in the increased understeer and inability to rotate tires of a staggered setup (though I do admit that 11s in the back would look pretty sweet).


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

DNR said:


> Thanks! I would say the weight is competitive with other cars in it's class (i.e. porky, haha). Yeah, I'll have to see someone try it before I order any wheels. Not interested in the increased understeer and inability to rotate tires of a staggered setup (though I do admit that 11s in the back would look pretty sweet).


I hear ya. Compared to comparable ICE cars in the same performance league it is at best on par for portliness. That in itself though is a major breakthrough for EVs.
But it ought to be turn-on-a-dime gymkhana-killer with 265/35's all-around, especially with a nice R compound.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

vitaliy said:


> I'm looking at 20x9 front and 20x10.5 rear wheels, with 40mm front offset and 50mm rear offset.
> Would those fit?
> 
> Also, about tires, would those be good?
> ...


Nice choice on size. Just make sure the wheels you get have enough clearance in the front for the brake caliper as not each wheel is designed the same with the same amount of X Factor clearance.

Tires, I would go with 235/35/20 and 275/*30*/20 as that would keep the overall diameter front to rear closer together but the increased stretch in the front isn't for everyone so you can move up to a 245 up front.


----------



## DNR (Feb 10, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> I hear ya. Compared to comparable ICE cars in the same performance league it is at best on par for portliness. That in itself though is a major breakthrough for EVs.
> But it ought to be turn-on-a-dime gymkhana-killer with 265/35's all-around, especially with a nice R compound.


Yep I'd like to try to autocross it. I haven't gotten one yet, I'm waiting for AWD. Seems like the main thing holding it back will be the inability to turn off the stability/traction control. My understanding is that there is no way to disable it on recent Model S's.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

DNR said:


> Yep I'd like to try to autocross it. I haven't gotten one yet, I'm waiting for AWD. Seems like the main thing holding it back will be the inability to turn off the stability/traction control. My understanding is that there is no way to disable it on recent Model S's.


Correct, in fact this is about the only thing I genuinely HATE about Teslas. An unforgivable sin when every other high performance sedan maker allows you to go full-Monte whenever you want I know this is going to drive me nuts when I take mine rallying.
Someone over there in Chassis Development needs to be taught the full dynamic wonder that is the Scandinavian Flick.


----------



## DNR (Feb 10, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Correct, in fact this is about the only thing I genuinely HATE about Teslas. An unforgivable sin when every other high performance sedan maker allows you to go full-Monte whenever you want I know this is going to drive me nuts when I take mine rallying.
> Someone over there in Chassis Development needs to be taught the full dynamic wonder that is the Scandinavian Flick.


I've wondered if it would be possible to defeat these systems by modifying the wheels speed sensor signals so that the car thinks it's going in a straight line all the time. There's still the accelerometer though. Has anyone found out what happens in a Tesla if you just unplug the accelerometer (yaw sensor?)?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

DNR said:


> I've wondered if it would be possible to defeat these systems by modifying the wheels speed sensor signals so that the car thinks it's going in a straight line all the time. There's still the accelerometer though. Has anyone found out what happens in a Tesla if you just unplug the accelerometer (yaw sensor?)?


I think pulling the ABS fuse would be the most expedient method to defeat the ESC entirely, that's what the guys do on the base trim Imprezas when rallying. On the Subes this also kills cruise control, but the engine still sings full song. However I wonder if that will invoke some kind of limp or reduced power mode in a Tesla. I'd be curious to see if anyone's ever tried...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> However I wonder if that will invoke some kind of limp or reduced power mode in a Tesla. I'd be curious to see if anyone's ever tried...


Somebody figured out how to do it.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> Somebody figured out how to do it.


NICE! So perfectly appropriate that it'd be the Japanese to do it too.
And in my old age I realize that I already saw that someone at Road & Track managed it with the Model 3 as well... but with the aviso that the car apparently didn't like it, whatever that exactly means.
From their road test:

"As the sun went out behind Bay Area clouds, there was one thing left to do. It involved disconnecting some crucial components. The method is not described in any owner's manual or handbook; the option is unavailable from the touchscreen. Your service department likely would not be happy with you attempting it. The car certainly wasn't."
https://hmg-prod.s3.amazonaws.com"/videos/tesla-loop-2-1515775269.mp4


----------



## DNR (Feb 10, 2018)

garsh said:


> Somebody figured out how to do it.


I think on early Model S's you could remove a fuse to disable stability control.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

2018 Model 3 with 20" Avant Garde M652

*Size*: 20x8.5 +35 | 20x10 +43
*Finish*: Satin Black
*Tires*: Continental ExtremeContact Sport 235/35/20 | 275/30/22
*Other*: Hub-centric | OE TPMS Compatible | Custom Offsets available





Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## DNR (Feb 10, 2018)

Looks nice! but I'd like to see wider wheels on the front for people who want to upgrade for better cornering


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> 2018 Model 3 with 20" Avant Garde M652
> 
> *Size*: 20x8.5 +35 | 20x10 +43
> *Finish*: Satin Black
> ...


Looks really good. How much do those wheels weight?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

DNR said:


> Looks nice! but I'd like to see wider wheels on the front for people who want to upgrade for better cornering


Avant Garde does have other rotary forged wheel with 20X9 or 20x9.5 sizes 



Mike Land said:


> Looks really good. How much do those wheels weight?


They weight about 23lbs for the 20X8.5 and 24lbs for the 20X10 so pretty close to the OEM wheel weight.


----------



## Ryan Coleman (Mar 2, 2018)

Like others, I would really value your opinion for my model 3! Thank you!

I obviously want to replicate the oem setup as much as possible.

Tire size - I want to use the Continental DSW06 (so no 235/35/20 available)
245/35/20 if used on all four?
245/35/20 & 275/45/20 if I go staggered?

Would you, personally, go staggered?
Considering the tires, what are your thoughts on the wheel offsets & widths?
What is the proper Offset for the following wheel sizes if I go all 4 wheels the same width?

20x8.5 = ?
20x9 = ?
20x8.5 & 20x10 (if I go staggered) = ?

If I decide to go to a 19” how does this change things?

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Ryan Coleman said:


> Tire size - I want to use the Continental DSW06 (so no 235/35/20 available)
> 
> 245/35/20 if used on all four?
> 
> ...


Nothing really wrong with using 245/35/20 instead of the 235/35/20 but you do have about a 1.3% speedometer reading difference.

As for going staggered, for the best overall diameter difference from front to rear wheels, you would want to run 235/35/20 and 275/30/20 as that would only be a 0.7% difference with each other with the 275/30/20 also being 0.6% different in overall size with the stock 18" size. 265/30/20 is a 0.25% difference but your options go from MANY to 4 choices.

No reason going staggered unless you like the deeper concave look or the wider look in the rear.

20X8.5 +30 - +40

20X9 +35 - +40

20X8.5 +35+
20X10 +45+

These would be the sizes we would go with for either 19" or 20". If you're doing 19", then you would use 235/40/19 all around or 235/40/19 with 265/35/19 or 275/35/19.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> ...going up or down a size or two in overall diameter compared to OE isn't going to set off any major alarm bells as the all four wheels will be turning a little faster or slower than the OE size.


My experience has been different.

My Leaf came with 205/55R16 tires. I upsized to 235/50R17, approximately a ~1.4" difference in diameter, and about 1.2" increase in width. The traction control system was _not_ happy. It would have a fit going around semi-tight turns at about 40mph, activating the anti-lock brakes while I'm trying to maintain speed. Not good. I learned to turn off the traction control until those tires wore out. After replacing the front tires with 215/50R17 tires, it behaved a lot better.


----------



## maui Flipper (Mar 6, 2018)

Just finished reading through a bunch of similar threads about Model 3 Wheel Fitment. This seems to be the best one. I would like to run 18" x 9.5" wheels, font & rear. I am thinking that an offset of +40mm or +43mm is going to give me the widest look, without letting the tires rub on the fender, under hard corning or sharp turns. Does this sound correct to you guys?

Also, I am having trouble finding 18x9.5 wheels. Please let me know if anyone finds some. I'm hoping I won't have to settle for 9" wide wheels. I don't care about range. I care mostly about handling and comfort is secondary. I don't like the low profile look, which is why I am sticking to 18" rims.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> My experience has been different.
> 
> My Leaf came with 205/55R16 tires. I upsized to 235/50R17, approximately a ~1.4" difference in diameter, and about 1.2" increase in width. The traction control system was _not_ happy. It would have a fit going around semi-tight turns at about 40mph, activating the anti-lock brakes while I'm trying to maintain speed. Not good. I learned to turn off the traction control until those tires wore out. After replacing the front tires with 215/50R17 tires, it behaved a lot better.


Hmmm, well going up 1.4" in diameter is not quite what I meant by "one or two sizes", I should have been a little more precise.
What I meant specifically was increasing the width by one or two centimeters without changing the aspect ratio. In Ryan's case he inquired about using a 245/35R20 instead of the 235/35R20. This would only increase the OD by 0.3" or 1.1%. Going up two sizes to a 255/35R20 still only increases the OD by 0.5", or 1.85%. Both would be well within the car's monitoring system's ability to cope as long as all four were the same size. In fact the tire industry general rule for replacement sizing is +/- 3% on OD, so we're well within that.
However in the case of your Leaf experiment you went a little out on the edge by going up 5.3% in OD. Many vehicles would still tolerate that (we see a LOT more than that with lifted trucks and ECU doesn't say a peep), but some cars might get skittish. However it would be interesting to know if what was happening wasn't so much that the Leaf didn't like the new 26.3" tire OD but couldn't cope with the new high levels of grip such a large tire generated.
I can cite my own Volt here as an example. When I went from the OE 215/55R17 to a set of 235/45R18, the OD was a dead-match but the ESC would freak every time I hustled around an off-ramp at the new higher speeds they could achieve. If the curve was a PERFECTLY smooth, constant radius affair, and I kept a steady course with next to zero input, it could handle it. But ANY undulation in the road surface or minor correction on my part set it a-buzzin' and a-brakin' trying to save me from imminent death. So when I have the summers on now I reflexively kill the TC/ESC every time I start the car.
When you reduced the front width I suspect you did several things to help: You reduced the maximum speed/g-load the car could achieve in a given corner, slowed the rate of turn-in response and also introduced more understeer at the limit, all of which would help keep the ESC from sounding the alarm. To really test this it would be interesting to install set of R-compound track tires in your OE size and go beat it up. I suspect you might get the some of same premature alerts the 235/50R17 created.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> When you reduced the front width I suspect you did several things to help: You reduced the maximum speed/g-load the car could achieve in a given corner, slowed the rate of turn-in response and also introduced more understeer at the limit, all of which would help keep the ESC from sounding the alarm.


I really suspect that it was the reduction in diameter that helped. I took the same curve at the same speeds at all times.

More interestingly, if I over-inflated the 215 tires to 40psi or more, I would once again have traction control kicking in and slowing me down on those curves. If I kept tire pressure at 35 or below, it was fine.

Also, going by memory, I think the traction control was less likely to kick in, and didn't kick in as hard, when those 235 tires were well worn down, right before I got rid of them.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> I really suspect that it was the reduction in diameter that helped. I took the same curve at the same speeds at all times.
> 
> More interestingly, if I over-inflated the 215 tires to 40psi or more, I would once again have traction control kicking in and slowing me down on those curves. If I kept tire pressure at 35 or below, it was fine.


Aha! That last piece of evidence is fascinating... by pumping up the front pressures on the 215's you were again increasing their grip and speeding up their turn-in response. I thinks this confirms what's actually going on. If it was simply a matter of the smaller OD fixing the problem, even increasing the pressure wouldn't have caused the ESC to trigger. Me thinks the Leaf ESC is high-grip / rapid movement averse.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

maui Flipper said:


> Just finished reading through a bunch of similar threads about Model 3 Wheel Fitment. This seems to be the best one. I would like to run 18" x 9.5" wheels, font & rear. I am thinking that an offset of +40mm or +43mm is going to give me the widest look, without letting the tires rub on the fender, under hard corning or sharp turns. Does this sound correct to you guys?
> 
> Also, I am having trouble finding 18x9.5 wheels. Please let me know if anyone finds some. I'm hoping I won't have to settle for 9" wide wheels. I don't care about range. I care mostly about handling and comfort is secondary. I don't like the low profile look, which is why I am sticking to 18" rims.


These should be awesome for the Model 3! Give it a little bit of Japanese sport feel. Enkei uses their MAT process for their wheels which is essentially rotary forging / flow forging. You can read about their engineering here!

"Enkei has adopted two technologies - the Durville die casting and MAT process that ensure cast aluminum wheels have strength comparable to forged ones. In the Durville process, molten aluminum alloy is poured into the mold from its inner rim side, with the disc side facing downward. The alloy is rapidly quenched and solidifies, starting at the disc side, creating a finer metallic structure, significantly enhancing tensile strength, yield strength and elongation.

In the MAT process, the wheel rim placed on a mandrel is spun and rolled. This spinning process creates "metal flow" in the metal structure of the aluminum alloy, which is similar to the metal property seen in the forging process."

Enkei RPF1 18X9.5 +38 / 18X9.5 +45 - 17.4 lbs per wheel!









Enkei PF01 18X9 +45 - 19.2 lbs | 18X9.5 +45 - 20.35 lbs









They have other wheels as well from their tuning line, Enkei TM7, Enkei TD5, Enkei TMS **New*, and the Enkei TFR **New*


----------



## maui Flipper (Mar 6, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Hoo-wee, you are really pushing the limits with a 9.5" width in all corners. But I like it. Sticking with 18" keeps the ride reasonable, the weight down, and with the right tire you will loom large in the mirrors of many an exotic in the corners.
> The rear is cake, it's the front that gets tight. But from what we measured it looks like you can get away with it if you stay in the +38 to +40 offset window. Note however that you will no longer be able to fit the OE 235/45R18 tires as they max out at 9.0" rim width. However a 255/40 or 265/40 all the way round should be fine.
> 
> As to an 18x9.5 that fits (shameless plug alert) we have a new one coming in this spring that does and should look pretty sweet on the 3, it's our Fast F237 Aristo. Comes in two finishes:
> ...


Wow, thanks for the input. Your time in taking measurements is greatly appreciated. Do you think I could get away with a 45 sidewall? I was hoping to have more meat on my wheels. I am considering one of these two tires to match the Enkei rims your are suggesting:

• Pirelli P ZERO (PZ4) - SIZE: 265/45ZR18
• Michelin Pilot Super Sport - SIZE: 265/40ZR18

I cannot find the Michelin Pilot Super Sports with a 45 sidewall and I am concerned that the reduced sidewall will roughen the ride beyond what I am hoping for. What does this thread think?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

maui Flipper said:


> Wow, thanks for the input. Your time in taking measurements is greatly appreciated. Do you think I could get away with a 45 sidewall? I was hoping to have more meat on my wheels. I am considering one of these two tires to match the Enkei rims your are suggesting:
> 
> • Pirelli P ZERO (PZ4) - SIZE: 265/45ZR18
> • Michelin Pilot Super Sport - SIZE: 265/40ZR18
> ...


I really don't think you're going to be able to fit a 265/45, you're already at the width limit up front and adding an additional 1" of OD is almost certainly going to cause rubbing.
But don't get hung up by the fact that the tires are a "40" series. People often make the mistake of associating certain aspect ratios with specific ride qualities. *Overall sidewall height* is what matters when it comes to ride quality. Because that "40" sidewall height is a percentage of the width, this means that a 265/40R18 has the exact same sidewall height as a 235/45R18. No reason it shouldn't ride very similarly. And don't forget the exact tire model chosen has a big effect as well. If you were to choose a more touring oriented tire in the 265/40R18 size I can pretty much guarantee you that it would ride more smoothly than an all-out extreme performance tire in 235/45R18.
Two good choices to meet this criteria in the 265/40 size are Yokohama's AVS Sport A/S and Continental's ExtremeContact DWS06, both offer a great combo of ride and performance.


----------



## maui Flipper (Mar 6, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> I really don't think you're going to be able to fit a 265/45, you're already at the width limit up front and adding an additional 1" of OD is almost certainly going to cause rubbing.
> But don't get hung up by the fact that the tires are a "40" series. People often make the mistake of associating certain aspect ratios with specific ride qualities. *Overall sidewall height* is what matters when it comes to ride quality. Because that "40" sidewall height is a percentage of the width, this means that a 265/40R18 has the exact same sidewall height as a 235/45R18. No reason it shouldn't ride very similarly. And don't forget the exact tire model chosen has a big effect as well. If you were to choose a more touring oriented tire in the 265/40R18 size I can pretty much guarantee you that it would ride more smoothly than an all-out extreme performance tire in 235/45R18.
> Two good choices to meet this criteria in the 265/40 size are Yokohama's AVS Sport A/S and Continental's ExtremeContact DWS06, both offer a great combo of ride and performance.


Thank you so much for clearing that up. I forgot that it is a percentage and not a measurement. DUH! Now I feel better about the Super Sports! Comfort is secondary to handling ability for me, at least up to a point. I am used to a C4 corvette which handles great, but rides like an 80's pickup truck. I occasionally get to drive a Model X with Air suspension and that feels great, but I know that the springs in the Model 3 will not even be close to that ride.


----------



## DNR (Feb 10, 2018)

maui Flipper said:


> Thank you so much for clearing that up. I forgot that it is a percentage and not a measurement. DUH! Now I feel better about the Super Sports! Comfort is secondary to handling ability for me, at least up to a point. I am used to a C4 corvette which handles great, but rides like an 80's pickup truck. I occasionally get to drive a Model X with Air suspension and that feels great, but I know that the springs in the Model 3 will not even be close to that ride.


265/40R18 with Pilot Super Sports is exactly what I'd like when I get my Model 3. Sounds like it's going to be a super tight fit in the front. Can't wait to hear how it fits!


----------



## maui Flipper (Mar 6, 2018)

DNR said:


> 265/40R18 with Pilot Super Sports is exactly what I'd like when I get my Model 3. Sounds like it's going to be a super tight fit in the front. Can't wait to hear how it fits!


I'll give a full report once they are in. I am also getting the Coil Over kit from Unplugged Performance. This will allow me to adjust the ride quality/stiffness and also the height. I would have opted for the dual rate springs, but I didn't want the car lowered 1.5", which may allow the wheels to rub the fender.


----------



## FlyNavy01 (Aug 31, 2017)

I feel like I should contribute my setup for those interested. Even though I've deferred my order for AWD/Performance, my wheels arrived today. Vorsteiner was kind enough to custom bore them out to the exact 64.1mm center bore size for the Model 3. So far I like them a lot for the value, plus they're even lighter than advertised... now to just get a car to put them on!

Specs for any lurkers who are interested:
Vorsteiner VFF-103 19" Carbon Graphite wheels
19x8.5" ET +35 (23.2lbs)
19x9.5" ET +40 (22.0lbs)

Tires will be Michelin Pilot Sport 4S:
235/40/19 front
265/35/19 rear

This will maintain the same outer diameter as stock (which was important to me) while giving a more aggressive, staggered stance. The narrower front wheels seem to be slightly heavier due to the increased back-pad thickness to clear front brake calipers. Rear wheels just use increased concavity to achieve the same effect. I just coated them in CQuarts CeramicPro, all I need now is to find somewhere to get a good deal on 4 TPMS sensors before I mount tires on them. Please let me know if anyone has any leads.


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> If we use the +45 offset I think the 18x10 rear stance would be just about the same as what you see here for the 20x10. Of course you wouldn't have that lovely big-diameter look, but you'd save a fair amount of weight and have a noticeably smoother ride.
> 
> Re 19x10, as we already make it a 9.5" it wouldn't make sense to do the tooling for a new size with just an extra half-inch, we'd likely go with a 10.5" or 11". So far not enough demand, but that could always change...


I saw in another post that the largest you would go is 9.5" on the fronts in a 20". In an effort to increase tire life a little longer I would be compelled to do a square set up at that size so they could be rotated. Can you tell me what the offset would need to be to keep the wheels in the well on a 20 x 9.5? The FC04 looks great but I love the Forgestar F14 deep concave. Is that viable?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> I saw in another post that the largest you would go is 9.5" on the fronts in a 20". In an effort to increase tire life a little longer I would be compelled to do a square set up at that size so they could be rotated. Can you tell me what the offset would need to be to keep the wheels in the well on a 20 x 9.5? The FC04 looks great but I love the Forgestar F14 deep concave. Is that viable?


Whether you go 18", 19" or 20", the correct offset to get a 9.5" width to fit in all four corners would be +38 to +40.
For tires, do NOT go wider or taller than a 265/30R20 for, that is likely at the ragged limit for what clears up front.

As for whether the F14 fits, you'd need to contact Forgestar and see if they can confirm it clears the front caliper. Not that the 3 front caliper is huge, but some of these heavily concaved designs are really only designed to work in rear positions where the brakes have little horizontal protrusion.


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Whether you go 18", 19" or 20", the correct offset to get a 9.5" width to fit in all four corners would be +38 to +40.
> For tires, do NOT go wider or taller than a 265/30R20 for, that is likely at the ragged limit for what clears up front.
> 
> As for whether the F14 fits, you'd need to contact Forgestar and see if they can confirm it clears the front caliper. Not that the 3 front caliper is huge, but some of these heavily concaved designs are really only designed to work in rear positions where the brakes have little horizontal protrusion.


The 265/30R20 appears to be the same diameter as the stock tires on the 19" wheels. Good to lower 1.5" with the springs from unplugged?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> The 265/30R20 appears to be the same diameter as the stock tires on the 19" wheels. Good to lower 1.5" with the springs from unplugged?


Yes, as long as the wheels you're using are no wider than 9.5" and have an offset no lower than +38 you should be fine.

A common misconception is that you need to be more cautious about wheel and tire sizing when lowering. This may be true for most trucks, which have enormous fender gap, but with nearly all cars you really need to make sure the wheels and tires you fit will clear the fenders no matter whether you're planning to lower or keep it stock height. This is because even with the tall OE springs, if you load the suspension hard enough at some point the wheel is going to travel all the way up to its bump stop and the tire will need to be able to fit underneath the fender. Fitting lowering springs just means that it won't have to travel as far to reach that point, so if you have tires that are poking out you're going to hear them rubbing more frequently if the car has been lowered. But trust me, unless your roads are laser-level perfect and you never carry anything more than mug of coffee, pokey tires will still rub with OE springs. Just not as often.

Another misconception as to why wheel/tire choice matters more when loweing is that lowering springs will allow the wheel and tire to travel further up underneath the body. But unless you've modified something else in the suspension, like cut/removed the bump stops or changed other parts like control arms or knuckles to some with different dimensions, the tire's stopping point at the end of its travel remains the same. In other words, if your suspension has a travel from resting point to full compression of 4", if you lower it by 1.5" you'll only have 2.5" of travel remaining. This is why lowering springs have to be stiffer, either throughout their travel in the case of linear rate ones or more towards the end in the case of progressives. If not they'd use up that remaning 2.5" of travel far too quickly and would be banging into the bump stops with alarming frequency.

There's one last point however that may validate this myth, and that's if any significant camber correction is involved. Camber angle determines whether the wheel/tire stands straight up (zero camber), is tilted inwards at the top (negative camber) or is tilted outwards at the top (positive camber).
Almost all modern road cars have a bit of static negative camber when sitting still and their suspension is designed to increase it as it travels upwards. This helps keep the tire's contact patch fully engaged with the road surface as it leans into a corner. What this means is that if we lower the car, we increase the negative camber when the suspension is in its resting position. This normally isn't a huge deal if you're only lowering by 1" to 1.5" on most cars, but on some cars you may find that you need adjust it or you might wind up wearing out the inside of the tire tread prematurely, especially if your driving is heavily straigh-line highway stuff.
Now what does this have to do with our discussion?
When we measure a car to determine max wheel and tire sizing, we take into account that the suspension will tilt the wheel inward as it goes up, giving us a little extra clearance as it reaches the fender edge. This is why you will see some cars with tires that appear to just poke past the edge of the fender, but mysteriously don't rub over bumps. It's a very fine line, but it works in our favor when going for maximum width.
However, if you lower the car and then adjust the suspension to remove this additional camber, you may find you now rub. Note not everyone needs to panic here, this only applies when you're going for absolute max width fitment.
But be aware if you go there, your choice of camber angle might get very slim due to the phenomenon described above.


----------



## Larry Goldfield (Dec 6, 2017)

This is maybe the most esoteric wheel and tire discussion I've had a chance to join. I'd like to know what you guys think of what I ordered Friday. I don't have my black model 3 yet, I configured it on 2/15, and hoping to get delivery maybe early April, so I have time to adjust my Tire order.

Wheels - AG M580, Front: 20 x 8 ½; Rear: 20 x 10
Tires - MICHELIN PILOTSPORT 4S Front: 245/35/20; Rear: 275/30/20​


----------



## Demetre (Apr 12, 2016)

Larry Goldfield said:


> This is maybe the most esoteric wheel and tire discussion I've had a chance to join. I'd like to know what you guys think of what I ordered Friday. I don't have my black model 3 yet, I configured it on 2/15, and hoping to get delivery maybe early April, so I have time to adjust my Tire order.
> 
> Wheels - AG M580, Front: 20 x 8 ½; Rear: 20 x 10
> Tires - MICHELIN PILOTSPORT 4S Front: 245/35/20; Rear: 275/30/20


I love these wheels and plan to purchase with the same exact tires. Saw these at EVannex in February and it looks sharp. My question is, will these tires fit if I have the moderate Unplugged springs installed lowering the car approximately 1.5"?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Larry Goldfield said:


> This is maybe the most esoteric wheel and tire discussion I've had a chance to join. I'd like to know what you guys think of what I ordered Friday. I don't have my black model 3 yet, I configured it on 2/15, and hoping to get delivery maybe early April, so I have time to adjust my Tire order.
> 
> Wheels - AG M580, Front: 20 x 8 ½; Rear: 20 x 10
> Tires - MICHELIN PILOTSPORT 4S Front: 245/35/20; Rear: 275/30/20​
> View attachment 6278


Can't wait to have you in so we can get you all setup as soon as the wheels are finished!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

FlyNavy01 said:


> I feel like I should contribute my setup for those interested. Even though I've deferred my order for AWD/Performance, my wheels arrived today. Vorsteiner was kind enough to custom bore them out to the exact 64.1mm center bore size for the Model 3. So far I like them a lot for the value, plus they're even lighter than advertised... now to just get a car to put them on!
> 
> Specs for any lurkers who are interested:
> Vorsteiner VFF-103 19" Carbon Graphite wheels
> ...


OOH! Can't wait to see! Vorsteiner just recently released these sizes for the Model 3.


----------



## Larry Goldfield (Dec 6, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> Can't wait to have you in so we can get you all setup as soon as the wheels are finished!


You guys appear knowledgeable , I particularly appreciated Jason's suggestions. I'm looking forward to recommending your shop.


----------



## mtdoak (Aug 1, 2017)

Simon Says said:


> Ok like many I got the invite yesterday to configure. Line waiter in Monterey and ordered in the first hour. I figure I was between # 50-75 and non Tesla owner nor employee. I am stuck on the order page. Can't decide between 18-19 inch wheels. Anyone tried both and have good driving/handling feedback it would be greatly appreciated.


If you aren't in love with the look of the 19's or aren't sure, You might consider going with the 18's and looking after market. Tsportsline sells wheels for $1500, you can get a decent set of tires for around ~1k. You'll be spending more than the $1500 to "upgrade" the wheels up front, but you should be able to flip the set of wheels + tires for 1k or so and you'll have quite a few more options in term of tires/wheel choice/wheel color.


----------



## DannyNJ (Mar 6, 2018)

Simon Says said:


> Ok like many I got the invite yesterday to configure. Line waiter in Monterey and ordered in the first hour. I figure I was between # 50-75 and non Tesla owner nor employee. I am stuck on the order page. Can't decide between 18-19 inch wheels. Anyone tried both and have good driving/handling feedback it would be greatly appreciated.


I configured day as well. I opted for 18 in wheels. I'm going to order the 18 turbines on evwheeldirect.com. Same tires used and less exp than Tesla factory 19s.


----------



## GaryW (Nov 21, 2017)

Did anyone purchase some aftermarket 18inch wheels like from TSportlines? Was wondering if they looked good or looked too small. I was thinking of getting the 18inch aero and then getting 19inch aftermarket, but that would cost more so was just curious.


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

GaryW said:


> Did anyone purchase some aftermarket 18inch wheels like from TSportlines? Was wondering if they looked good or looked too small. I was thinking of getting the 18inch aero and then getting 19inch aftermarket, but that would cost more so was just curious.


I got the 19" TSportline turbine style wheels in metallic gray and they look great (albeit with no car to put them on......). I almost got the 18" but I want my fender gaps to be as small as possible (also got the moderate level lowering springs from Unplugged Performance).


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

NRG4All said:


> Look at the bright side. The 18" have two advantages. First there is less rotational inertia for less power required to accelerate the wheel which means a little greater range. Second, you have more rubber to protect the wheel going over pot holes. The super thin tires will allow the pavement to damage the wheel when coming out of a large pot hole.


BTW When I saw the 18" and 19" in person I noticed the 18" tires are Michelin and the 19" are Continental


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

OneSixtyToOne said:


> BTW When I saw the 18" and 19" in person I noticed the 18" tires are Michelin and the 19" are Continental


I prefer the Michelinos.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

NRG4All said:


> Look at the bright side. The 18" have two advantages. First there is less rotational inertia for less power required to accelerate the wheel which means a little greater range. Second, you have more rubber to protect the wheel going over pot holes. The super thin tires will allow the pavement to damage the wheel when coming out of a large pot hole.





oripaamoni said:


> good points, main reason I went for the aero is I will be getting some after market wheels


Just quick food for thought that while this is technically true, in reality if you hit a bad pothole the 18s or 19s both have thin tires and are both potentially at risk.



theloneranger08 said:


> I got the 19" TSportline turbine style wheels in metallic gray and they look great (albeit with no car to put them on......). I almost got the 18" but I want my fender gaps to be as small as possible (also got the moderate level lowering springs from Unplugged Performance).


The fender gap will be the same whether you go with 18s or 19s, because the rolling diameter with tires remains the same.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

GaryW said:


> Did anyone purchase some aftermarket 18inch wheels like from TSportlines? Was wondering if they looked good or looked too small. I was thinking of getting the 18inch aero and then getting 19inch aftermarket, but that would cost more so was just curious.


We pre-ordered them, but the 18" wheels aren't out yet. They said on the other Tesla Owners forum it'll be late Spring.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> I prefer the Michelinos.


Me too but I don't think I mind the challenge of tearing up the original tires.


----------



## maui Flipper (Mar 6, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> These should be awesome for the Model 3! Give it a little bit of Japanese sport feel. Enkei uses their MAT process for their wheels which is essentially rotary forging / flow forging. You can read about their engineering here!
> 
> "Enkei has adopted two technologies - the Durville die casting and MAT process that ensure cast aluminum wheels have strength comparable to forged ones. In the Durville process, molten aluminum alloy is poured into the mold from its inner rim side, with the disc side facing downward. The alloy is rapidly quenched and solidifies, starting at the disc side, creating a finer metallic structure, significantly enhancing tensile strength, yield strength and elongation.
> 
> ...


I really like the look of these rims. I just configured my Model 3, so I am ready to purchase my wheels. This is what I am leaning towards right now:

Enkei RPF1 Silver - 18x9.5 +38 offset 5x114.3 bolt pattern
PILOT SPORT 4S - SIZE: 265/40ZR18

You mentioned that it "should" be awesome for the Model 3. Are you guys able to confirm that these will definitely fit? If they don't fit, what is your return policy? Thanks...


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

maui Flipper said:


> I really like the look of these rims. I just configured my Model 3, so I am ready to purchase my wheels. This is what I am leaning towards right now:
> 
> Enkei RPF1 Silver - 18x9.5 +38 offset 5x114.3 bolt pattern
> PILOT SPORT 4S - SIZE: 265/40ZR18
> ...


With the brake caliper measurements we have, they are confirmed to fit on the car. Give me a call at (562) 275-8268 and I can get you a full packaged price.


----------



## Nader (Mar 25, 2018)

Any thoughts on what these rear upper links are achieving? Camber adjustment? A 235 tire shouldn't require anything to clear you'd think.

https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/produc...model-3-20_-sport-wheel-and-tire-package.html


----------



## Nader (Mar 25, 2018)

maui Flipper said:


> I really like the look of these rims. I just configured my Model 3, so I am ready to purchase my wheels. This is what I am leaning towards right now:
> 
> Enkei RPF1 Silver - 18x9.5 +38 offset 5x114.3 bolt pattern
> PILOT SPORT 4S - SIZE: 265/40ZR18
> ...


I have a set of 18x9 35mm rpf1's laying around from the Leaf. I'll pull them out and mount one up.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Nader said:


> Any thoughts on what these rear upper links are achieving? Camber adjustment? A 235 tire shouldn't require anything to clear you'd think.
> 
> https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/produc...model-3-20_-sport-wheel-and-tire-package.html


Agree there's no clear fitment reason, the car has plenty of room for wider tires than this in both front and back. My guess is different bushings to dial in the NVH characteristics for 20".


----------



## Nader (Mar 25, 2018)

I’m going to check with my local Ranger to see if he can identify part number and order me a pair.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Have labeled this thread - NA only - as until further notice, it would appear as if most if not all suppliers typically mentioned do not ship to Europe at this point. Of course, please correct me if I’m wrong... Thx.


----------



## emolas (Dec 22, 2017)

@GetYourWheels 
Can I use this wheel for Model3?
https://www.getyourwheels.com/view-wheel/weds-wheels/weds-tc105n-matte-titanium-silver
18 8.5J 5H-114.3 offset 32
Is the offset difference too large?
Is there a possibility that the wheel protrudes from the car body?
I'm interested because it is very light.(only 7.5kg)


----------



## Larry Goldfield (Dec 6, 2017)

Can anybody tell me how to program the change from 18" wheels to 19". The option popped up while I was driving, but by the time I tried to click on 19", it went away, and I can't find it in the menu.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

emolas said:


> @GetYourWheels
> Can I use this wheel for Model3?
> https://www.getyourwheels.com/view-wheel/weds-wheels/weds-tc105n-matte-titanium-silver
> 18 8.5J 5H-114.3 offset 32
> ...


I'm pretty sure you can as the TC105N was made to clear almost any large caliper so these should have no problem clearing the Model 3 brakes.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Michael Russo said:


> Have labeled this thread - NA only - as until further notice, it would appear as if most if not all suppliers typically mentioned do not ship to Europe at this point. Of course, please correct me if I'm wrong... Thx.


We do ship to Europe but most just don't like paying the freight charges..


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Had the pleasure of working with our customer with his.. *BRAND NEW* Model 3.
Freshly picked up from the dealer and straight to us to get his wheel and tire package installed.
We did a full package including TPMS with upgraded TPMS valve stems to match the color choice of the wheels.
Speaking of color choice, the Gloss Kingsport Grey closely matches the OEM wheel covers!

2018 Model 3 with 20" Avant Garde M580

*Size*: 20x8.5 | 20x10
*Finish*: Gloss Kingsport Grey
*Tires*: Michelin Pilot Sport 4S 245/35/20 | 275/30/22
*Other*: Hub-centric | OE TPMS Compatible | Custom Offsets available













Questions? Let us know what you guys think!
Contact Josh at (562)275-8268
E-mail: [email protected]​


----------



## vitaliy (Feb 10, 2018)

@GetYourWheels
Those are very similar to what I'm looking to get!

Please advise if those wheels & tires will fit Model 3:

Front:
20x9 wheels
255/35 20 tires

Rear:
20x10.5 wheels
275/35 20 tires

-------------

Another question - do you sell Vorsteiner wheels and Pirelli tires? If so I will PM you with exact specs.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

vitaliy said:


> @GetYourWheels
> Those are very similar to what I'm looking to get!
> 
> Please advise if those wheels & tires will fit Model 3:
> ...


If you want to keep your overall diameter close to stock, I would suggest we go with 265/30/20 or 275/30/20 in the rear. The 35 profile in the rear is going to be 4.5% to large.

Also, If you're like me, I like to have the tires to closely match front and rear so I would go with 245/35/20 up front to match the small stretch in the rear with the 275/30/20 on the 10.5 and we do sell Vorsteiner wheels.


----------



## Drax (Jan 22, 2018)

@GetYourWheels The above looks great!! Was that car lowered too?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Drax said:


> @GetYourWheels The above looks great!! Was that car lowered too?


Car was fresh from the dealer so hadn't had the chance to get lowered.


----------



## maui Flipper (Mar 6, 2018)

Enkei RPF1 18X9.5 +38

Does the above rim come with a center cap to cover the hole?


----------



## Smart451 (Jan 31, 2018)

Regarding the 245/35/20 front I plan on using that tire size on a 20x9" front width rim with an offset of 32mm. With that offset do you know if that will fit the front s-hub and clear the front caliper?
Thank you very much!



GetYourWheels said:


> If you want to keep your overall diameter close to stock, I would suggest we go with 265/30/20 or 275/30/20 in the rear. The 35 profile in the rear is going to be 4.5% to large.
> 
> Also, If you're like me, I like to have the tires to closely match front and rear so I would go with 245/35/20 up front to match the small stretch in the rear with the 275/30/20 on the 10.5 and we do sell Vorsteiner wheels.


----------



## Peter67 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks!. Hmmm maybe I should wait for the R187's!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

maui Flipper said:


> Enkei RPF1 18X9.5 +38
> 
> Does the above rim come with a center cap to cover the hole?


Some shops does not include center caps. We can.



Smart451 said:


> Regarding the 245/35/20 front I plan on using that tire size on a 20x9" front width rim with an offset of 32mm. With that offset do you know if that will fit the front s-hub and clear the front caliper?
> Thank you very much!


Depends on the wheel design. If it's one of those wheels with a ridiculous amount of concavity with a very flat and large back pad, I would say no. Assuming it's a front wheel design profile, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Adman2298 (Apr 3, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> If you want to keep your overall diameter close to stock, I would suggest we go with 265/30/20 or 275/30/20 in the rear. The 35 profile in the rear is going to be 4.5% to large.
> 
> Also, If you're like me, I like to have the tires to closely match front and rear so I would go with 245/35/20 up front to match the small stretch in the rear with the 275/30/20 on the 10.5 and we do sell Vorsteiner wheels.


If you are going 245/35R20 in the front, wouldn't 285/30R20 be a better choice for the rear? Use same offset and let the rear tires come out a little more?


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Ahhh, I was waiting to see who would spot that... you officially win the MH Eagle Eye award. Prize TBD
> 
> I've already contacted our imaging partner to alert them to the error, they should have it fixed shortly as they do already have that colour in their system for the S.
> But now that we've seen Franz's personal car running around in Sig red though I'm wondering if we should leave that option there as a potential harbinger of things to come? Maybe it'll be offered with the Plus model?
> One can hope...


No white in the configurator as well  And I ordered white


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Adman2298 said:


> If you are going 245/35R20 in the front, wouldn't 285/30R20 be a better choice for the rear? Use same offset and let the rear tires come out a little more?


_*285/30R20?!*_ The mere thought of the price and super fast wear of required tires makes my blood pressure shoot waaaay up!


----------



## Peter67 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey everyone, I know it's early to talk about winter tires but I plan on buying some 19" aftermarket rims and use the 18" aero rims for my winter set up. I know the aero rims come with 235/45-18 tires and I happen to have a set of 225/50-18's Blizzak's. Do you think there will be any issues using the slightly different size Blizzak's on the aero rims?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Peter67 said:


> Hey everyone, I know it's early to talk about winter tires but I plan on buying some 19" aftermarket rims and use the 18" aero rims for my winter set up. I know the aero rims come with 235/45-18 tires and I happen to have a set of 225/50-18's Blizzak's. Do you think there will be any issues using the slightly different size Blizzak's on the aero rims?


A question for the Rim Master, @Mad Hungarian !!


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Peter67 said:


> Hey everyone, I know it's early to talk about winter tires but I plan on buying some 19" aftermarket rims and use the 18" aero rims for my winter set up. I know the aero rims come with 235/45-18 tires and I happen to have a set of 225/50-18's Blizzak's. Do you think there will be any issues using the slightly different size Blizzak's on the aero rims?


That tire size in and of itself will be OK, if a little taller in O.D. (+2.3%). Unfortunately the permissible rim width range for the 225/50R18 size is 6.0" to 8.0", so you shouldn't be installing them on the 8.5" wide OE wheel. Of course with tire "stretching" - the practice of mounting a narrow tire on a excessively wide wheel - being all the rage one could argue that going 0.5" over isn't a big deal. However I'm something of a stickler on this issue and don't recommend it, it puts stresses on the tire carcass where they're not supposed to be, lowers the tire's load carrying capacity and also increases the likelihood of it de-beading in the event of a blowout.


----------



## Peter67 (Mar 29, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> That tire size in and of itself will be OK, if a little taller in O.D. (+2.3%). Unfortunately the permissible rim width range for the 225/50R18 size is 6.0" to 8.0", so you shouldn't be installing them on the 8.5" wide OE wheel. Of course with tire "stretching" - the practice of mounting a narrow tire on a excessively wide wheel - being all the rage one could argue that going 0.5" over isn't a big deal. However I'm something of a stickler on this issue and don't recommend it, it puts stresses on the tire carcass where they're not supposed to be, lowers the tire's load carrying capacity and also increases the likelihood of it de-beading in the event of a blowout.


So great to have an expert here to assist with these types of questions. Thanks so much! I guess I will have deciding to do


----------



## Adman2298 (Apr 3, 2018)

Michael Russo said:


> _*285/30R20?!*_ The mere thought of the price and super fast wear of required tires makes my blood pressure shoot waaaay up!


For the record...the price is the same or less here in the states. An online quote gave me $333 vs $337 for 275/30R20's so money isn't an option. Just saying.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

A great option for you guys wanting to shed some serious weight.

VS Forged! This one is the VS03 from VS Forged with the Gloss Brushed Clear finish and these are going on a Tesla Model S but can easily be made for a Tesla Model 3!

20X9 = 21lbs
20X10 = 23lbs


----------



## Scrapps (Sep 17, 2017)

Does anyone know how to reset the tpms on the M3? I bought new sensors for my new wheels and getting the warning message.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Scrapps said:


> Does anyone know how to reset the tpms on the M3? I bought new sensors for my new wheels and getting the warning message.


Have you looked through the user interface on the center console? There should be an option to reset through that.


----------



## Scrapps (Sep 17, 2017)

Nevermind. A message popped up after I'd parked and gone back for another drive, it asked what size wheels I had 18/19/20. Tire pressures don't seem to be quite right. Was showing low (23) pressure in the back, then fine in the back and low pressure in the front. Hopefully it will sort itself out.
Update: The shop that fitted them didn't properly inflate my front tires, so been driving around for 50 miles with around 23 and 28 psi  Sorted now and TPMS are showing the correct values.


----------



## Scrapps (Sep 17, 2017)

That sounds a bit risky to me. I've not heard of anyone fitting 9.5 up front. Probably better to go with a staggered setup?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

9.5 up front will definitely be a bit of a poke fitment but it would look awesome on a lowered tesla model 3.

Also, a good look at Vertini's RF1.1 in their Gloss Black Brushed Dark Tint face finish and had these made to go on a Tesla Model 3!

20X9 at 23 lbs and 20X10.5 at 24 lbs! Can't wait to see them installed and shared with you guys!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GetYourWheels said:


> Also, a good look at Vertini's RF1.1 in their Gloss Black Brushed Dark Tint face finish and had these made to go on a Tesla Model 3!
> 
> 20X9 at 23 lbs and 20X10.5 at 24 lbs! Can't wait to see them installed and shared with you guys!


Do you have plans to fit a set of staggered 18" wheels at those widths? I'd like a wide, staggered setup, but I think I want to keep the taller sidewall - there are just too many potholes around here (I ruined a tire on my Leaf just a month ago). I'd like to see how that looks though.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

garsh said:


> Do you have plans to fit a set of staggered 18" wheels at those widths? I'd like a wide, staggered setup, but I think I want to keep the taller sidewall - there are just too many potholes around here (I ruined a tire on my Leaf just a month ago). I'd like to see how that looks though.


If there was a brave member who was willing to venture out of the norm of 19" and 20" sizes with an 18" staggered, I'd definitely be down to work with that person.

As far as I know, Enkei RPF1 comes in a 18x9 +38 and 18X10 +38 that we can run or even a simple 18X8.5 / 18X9.5.

Forgestar is also a GREAT rotary forged wheel brand that's been around for over many years and they carry the F14 style and the CF5 style in 18" sizes from 18X8.5 all the way up to 18X12 and we sell a bunch of these 18" sizes to Corvette Z06 owners looking for a track dedicate set. Great bang for the buck. Only downside is the long lead time needed but majority of our customer's say it's worth the wait for a custom offset wheel for that exact setup desired.

This is the F14 in a Gloss Gunmetal










Here we have the CF5 in a Gloss Black


----------



## Scrapps (Sep 17, 2017)

I have 20x8.5 20x10 40 offset both and they look and run well.


----------



## number9Tesla (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi everyone, this thread has been extremely helpful during my search for my wheel upgrade for my model 3 so I wanted to share my setup with everyone.

I found VMR wheels during my research. Their wheels were discussed often from the BMW 3 series forums and seem pretty reputable. So I decided to go with them and I couldn't be happier! They were great to work with and the process was effortless.

VMR 710 wheels gunmetal
20x9 et 35 on Michelin PS 4S 245/35
20x10 et 45 on Michelin PS 4S 275/30
Center bore 64.10
PCD 114.3
Unplugged moderate lowering springs.


----------



## back51 (Sep 13, 2017)

Number9 I was looking at a similar style wheel when checking for after market wheels. From all the bmw forums I was on with my 335 and 235, those vmr wheels look great.


----------



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

I was hoping to keep the neutral steering as well as increase the contact patch area but maybe I'll have to stick with 8.5" wide.


----------



## number9Tesla (Feb 19, 2018)

back51 said:


> Number9 I was looking at a similar style wheel when checking for after market wheels. From all the bmw forums I was on with my 335 and 235, those vmr wheels look great.


Thanks. Yeah, I wanted to find the BBS look as well and looked at several wheels that have similar look, including BBS. I actually contacted BBS but they didn't have this style but will have something different for the model 3 coming soon. So I decided to go with VMR since they looked the best out of the companies I looked at.

I think the fitment works great. 9 width in the front is flush with the fender. You can prob go with 10.5 rears if you can find wheels that have this option, but I personally like the 10 rear look.


----------



## Nader (Mar 25, 2018)

FlyNavy01 said:


> At that width, 265/35/19 on all corners would be the same outer diameter as stock. But it will be very aggressive up front, as in entirely flush or maybe even 3-5 millimeters of "poke" out from the wheel well.


Looking at a similar setup. 19x9.5 square. I'm likely going to run a 255/35/19. 1/4" smaller OD.

I have some 18x9 35mm rpf1's that I need to test out although they likely won't clear the caliper.


----------



## vitaliy (Feb 10, 2018)

Much better


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

vitaliy said:


> Much better
> 
> View attachment 7711
> View attachment 7710
> ...


Looks great.

Willing to share specs? Width x diameter and offsets?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Rhaekar said:


> What tire size do you recommend?


Well to match the OE diameter exactly you have two choices:

1. The OE 235/40R19, which believe it or not is a permitted size on a 9.5" wide wheel but would look pretty stretchy, so depends if you like that sort of thing.
2. 265/35R19, which does fit all around but will look a little pokey in front.

As has been suggested, the 255/35R19 may be a nice compromise as it is only 1.1% smaller in overall diameter and will line up nicely with the front fender edge. My only reservation here is that it will increase the fender gap slightly, which is already a bit 4x4ish with the stock springs.
Are you considering lowering it?


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Well to match the OE diameter exactly you have two choices:
> 
> 1. The OE 235/40R19, which believe it or not is a permitted size on a 9.5" wide wheel but would look pretty stretchy, so depends if you like that sort of thing.
> 2. 265/35R19, which does fit all around but will look a little pokey in front.
> ...


Thx, so by pokey... will it rub on turns or if the wheel is fully compressed?

What about a 20x9.5 et38 rear and 20x8.5 Et 38 front?

edit: just realized this was in regards to a 19x9.5 et35... what about 20x9.5 et38 all around or 19x9.5 et38 all around? (I'm trying to figure out which set of wheels on the volk racing website will have the best looking + most functional fitment)


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

2018 Model 3 with 20" Rohana RFX10

*Size*: 20X9 | 20X10
*Finish*: Brushed Titanium
*Tires*: Falken FK510 245/35/20 | 275/30/20
*Other*: OE TPMS Compatible | Rotary Forged


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

PandaM3 said:


> Thx, so by pokey... will it rub on turns or if the wheel is fully compressed?
> 
> What about a 20x9.5 et38 rear and 20x8.5 Et 38 front?
> 
> edit: just realized this was in regards to a 19x9.5 et35... what about 20x9.5 et38 all around or 19x9.5 et38 all around? (I'm trying to figure out which set of wheels on the volk racing website will have the best looking + most functional fitment)


19x9.5 and 20x9.5 will work just fine at +38 (it therefore goes without saying that 20x8.5 will too) and you can goes as high as +45 with those sizes if you want to keep it tucked in, so long as the manufacturer can guarantee caliper clearance with the higher offset. Some wheel designs can only go so high before the spokes hit the caliper, especially the more concave ones.


----------



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Well to match the OE diameter exactly you have two choices:
> 
> 1. The OE 235/40R19, which believe it or not is a permitted size on a 9.5" wide wheel but would look pretty stretchy, so depends if you like that sort of thing.
> 2. 265/35R19, which does fit all around but will look a little pokey in front.
> ...


I've been considering lowering it but the installation costs seem pretty expensive for just springs. When some decent coilovers come out I'll probably lower then but right now I'm just looking for nice wheels without changing the handling too much so I didn't want to go staggered.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

PandaM3 said:


> Thx, so by pokey... will it rub on turns or if the wheel is fully compressed?
> 
> What about a 20x9.5 et38 rear and 20x8.5 Et 38 front?
> 
> edit: just realized this was in regards to a 19x9.5 et35... what about 20x9.5 et38 all around or 19x9.5 et38 all around? (I'm trying to figure out which set of wheels on the volk racing website will have the best looking + most functional fitment)


What about 18X9.5 all around with 265/40/18? This set of Enkei RPF1 is going out for a Model 3 out in Hawaii!


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> 19x9.5 and 20x9.5 will work just fine at +38 (it therefore goes without saying that 20x8.5 will too) and you can goes as high as +45 with those sizes if you want to keep it tucked in, so long as the manufacturer can guarantee caliper clearance with the higher offset. Some wheel designs can only go so high before the spokes hit the caliper, especially the more concave ones.


Thanks for the reply, I want to get the offset as close to flush as possible with the fenders without rubbing. I may in the future get the 0.7 inch drop springs (Can't go too low since wife drives it too).

I don't know if the local Volk Racing distributer (Mackin- ind) can gaurantee caliper clearance since the fitment is actually for other cars with a 5x114.3 pattern. Additionally it is such a specific size that They may not have any wheels that I can test fit. I can ask if they have subaru fitments in the 5x114.3 that I can test fit since I heard that Subaru STI Brembo's are hard to find aftermarket wheels that fit those brakes.

Anyhow I've been eying the Volk G25 20x8.5 et36 front and 20x10 et38 back or the G27 progressive 20x9.5 et38 all around. You'd think if some of the cast or flow formed wheels mentioned in this thread fits then something forged will have the most clearance for brakes.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

PandaM3 said:


> Anyhow I've been eying the Volk G25 20x8.5 et36 front and 20x10 et38 back or the G27 progressive 20x9.5 et38 all around. You'd think if some of the cast or flow formed wheels mentioned in this thread fits then something forged will have the most clearance for brakes.


They don't have anything matching in stock for the G25 or the G27. Both will need to be special ordered in. Even the 20X9.5 all around.

For your future reference, since the 20X8.5 +36 clears the IS-F brakes and the Tesla Model 3 brakes X factor is smaller, you'll be fine.

The 20X9.5 +38 on the G27 clears the new 2018+ STI 6 pot caliper which will also clear the Tesla Model 3 since again, the X factor measurement is smaller.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Check out these new Gramlight 57ANA in the Super Dark Gunmetal with Diamond Cut Faces. The attention to detail on these are awesome! This set is 19X8.5 +38 and 19X9.5 +32. It's a good setup for a Tesla Model 3 and these are 25lbs for the 8.5 and 26lbs for the 9.5


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Check out these new Gramlight 57ANA in the Super Dark Gunmetal with Diamond Cut Faces. The attention to detail on these are awesome! This set is 19X8.5 +38 and 19X9.5 +32. It's a good setup for a Tesla Model 3 and these are 25lbs for the 8.5 and 26lbs for the 9.5


Those do look great in those pictures. The Ray's company pictures don't do those wheels any justice. I'm guessing that +32 will get the rear looking nice and flush.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

PandaM3 said:


> Those do look great in those pictures. The Ray's company pictures don't do those wheels any justice. I'm guessing that +32 will get the rear looking nice and flush.


I know! I've had some of my other customer order a set of Weds SA-20R in their Metal Black finish and we totally expected a matte black type finish but this is the correct color that was ordered. Luckily, the customer LOVED it. It looks sort of like a Gloss Metallic Black. This was also ordered in 19X8.5 +38 and 19X9.5 +38.










The 19X9.5 +32 should sit really flush in the rear especially if the Model 3 is lowered.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> Check out these new Gramlight 57ANA in the Super Dark Gunmetal with Diamond Cut Faces. The attention to detail on these are awesome! This set is 19X8.5 +38 and 19X9.5 +32. It's a good setup for a Tesla Model 3 and these are 25lbs for the 8.5 and 26lbs for the 9.5


Those look very nice but I'd love to find something that is super light weight. If anything can match the range performance of the areo wheel and looks good as well, then you've got a winner! What is the lightest 18" wheel you have that will fit the Model 3? Your website doesn't' list the weight or allow a search by weight.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Mike Land said:


> Those look very nice but I'd love to find something that is super light weight. If anything can match the range performance of the areo wheel and looks good as well, then you've got a winner! What is the lightest 18" wheel you have that will fit the Model 3? Your website doesn't' list the weight or allow a search by weight.


The OEM 18" wheel with cover and tire all together is 49 lbs. We weighed a set today with a forum member here.

Almost any rotary forged 19" wheel with 245/40/19 and 275/35/19 tires will get you 1-2 lbs difference. The Enkei RPF1 couple post before in 18X9.5 with 265 tires all around came out to 49lbs all together.

I could also recommend anything from VS Forged as they do make 18" monoblock wheels and these come out to only 18lbs per wheel for a 18X8.5

https://www.getyourwheels.com/wheel...l-size-all/wheel-bolt-pattern-all/vehicle-all


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for the quick response, great info. I'm looking for lighter than stock hoping to offset some of the advantages of the areo cover. I'd love to see someone run some range test or figures with a super light weight tire/wheel combo and see how it compares to stock. I'd love to have a wheel that looks better, just not willing to sacrifice the range, especially at highway speeds where the cover really makes the difference.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Mike Land said:


> Thanks for the quick response, great info. I'm looking for lighter than stock hoping to offset some of the advantages of the areo cover. I'd love to see someone run some range test or figures with a super light weight tire/wheel combo and see how it compares to stock. I'd love to have a wheel that looks better, just not willing to sacrifice the range, especially at highway speeds where the cover really makes the difference.


I'd think that lighter wheels will be easier to rotate and accelerate... that's where you'll use less energy. However at constant speed it's the tires that will save energy... something low resistance. Wider tires will have more rolling resistance as well.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> I know! I've had some of my other customer order a set of Weds SA-20R in their Metal Black finish and we totally expected a matte black type finish but this is the correct color that was ordered. Luckily, the customer LOVED it. It looks sort of like a Gloss Metallic Black. This was also ordered in 19X8.5 +38 and 19X9.5 +38.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing those Weds are rotary/ flow formed? I'd love to see how those look on the model 3. Mind PM'ing pricing and availability?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Mike Land said:


> Thanks for the quick response, great info. I'm looking for lighter than stock hoping to offset some of the advantages of the areo cover. I'd love to see someone run some range test or figures with a super light weight tire/wheel combo and see how it compares to stock. I'd love to have a wheel that looks better, just not willing to sacrifice the range, especially at highway speeds where the cover really makes the difference.


hopefully one of our latest members who got a set of wheels installed with us will return with some of his own testing and findings.



PandaM3 said:


> I'm guessing those Weds are rotary/ flow formed? I'd love to see how those look on the model 3. Mind PM'ing pricing and availability?


Yes! These are made with Wed's AMF procedure which is called Advanced Metal Forming. PM coming your way!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Another great rotary forged wheel from Stance! They have some unique styles in their SF series and the most common would be these SF03. These would weight at around 23lbs for the 20X9 and 25lbs for the 20X10.5

2018 Model 3 with 20" Stance SF03

*Size*: 20x9.0 | 20x10.5
*Finish*: Brushed Silver
*Tires*: Delinte D7 245/35/20 | 275/30/20
*Other*: Hub-centric | OE TPMS Compatible | Custom Offsets available


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

I am looking for a flush to the fender stance but don't want the really wide wheels (save some weight and rolling resistance). Based on reading the posts here, I am concluding i need to get the following. Will this scenario poke out or be just fine? Thanks in advance. I have learned a lot already. btw, i will be lowering 1.5" using the Unplugged lowering medium springs.

The approach here was to take the Alpha car specs and just lower the offset to move the wheels out. Could I go to +25 offset on front and +35 on rear and not poke out and not rub in the front?

Front 20x8.5 +30 235/35-20
Rear 20x10 +40 275/30-20


----------



## Grinfixer (Apr 10, 2016)

I've searched the thread with no success, so I apologize if this has been discussed.
I took delivery of my silver model 3 yesterday and went directly to have the AG M580s installed. They look great, but the 35 pounds of pressure in each sets off the TPMS and the car displays a "low tire pressure" warning since the aero wheels were at 45psi. Is there a way to change the default for what is low?


----------



## Scrapps (Sep 17, 2017)

Just curious, why are you running them that low? I think the recommended rate is 42? The shop I used overinflated my tires to 45 saying they will lose a few PSI.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Mike Land said:


> Thanks for the quick response, great info. I'm looking for lighter than stock hoping to offset some of the advantages of the areo cover. I'd love to see someone run some range test or figures with a super light weight tire/wheel combo and see how it compares to stock. I'd love to have a wheel that looks better, just not willing to sacrifice the range, especially at highway speeds where the cover really makes the difference.


Unfortunately when talking about wheel specs at highway speeds about the only thing that matters is aerodynamics, as there's little need to accelerate or brake the wheels so the inertial losses are minimal. In the city it's the complete opposite, the low speeds mean aero hardly matters but weight will definitely kill range.
So if most of your driving is highway and steady speeds you won't get much benefit from a lightweight wheel. I will however throw out here that we have something verrrryyy interesting coming on this front for spring of 2019.
Stay tuned...


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

PandaM3 said:


> I'd think that lighter wheels will be easier to rotate and accelerate... that's where you'll use less energy. However at constant speed it's the tires that will save energy... something low resistance. Wider tires will have more rolling resistance as well.


It's important when discussing this to separate wheels and tires so as not to confuse the optimum characteristics for each item in the range food chain.
Here's a quick reference chart...

Assuming we are always keeping the same size of wheel and tire:

*Wheel weight *- Reducing weight will improve range in start/stop city or heavier traffic highway use. Does little/nothing for steady speed highway.

*Wheel aerodynamics *- Low drag design will improve range for high speed highway driving, but do little to nothing for low speed city driving.

*Tire weight *- Rarely ever discussed but actually has more effect on stop/start city range than wheel weight due to the mass being placed further away from the center of rotation, increasing the effect of the additional mass. So lighter weight tires help both performance and range in city driving.

*Tire rolling resistance* -Lower helps ALL the time. Slow, fast, steady, stop/start... lower resistance works for you 24/7.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Babar Batla said:


> I am looking for a flush to the fender stance but don't want the really wide wheels (save some weight and rolling resistance). Based on reading the posts here, I am concluding i need to get the following. Will this scenario poke out or be just fine? Thanks in advance. I have learned a lot already. btw, i will be lowering 1.5" using the Unplugged lowering medium springs.
> 
> The approach here was to take the Alpha car specs and just lower the offset to move the wheels out. Could I go to +25 offset on front and +35 on rear and not poke out and not rub in the front?
> 
> ...


The factory 18x8.5 +40 wheels are tucked in 17mm from the front outside fender edge and about 27mm in back.
Knowing this the math says:
An 8.5 in front at +25 would poke 2mm past the fender.
A 10.0 in back at +35 would tuck 3mm inside the fender.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Grinfixer said:


> I've searched the thread with no success, so I apologize if this has been discussed.
> I took delivery of my silver model 3 yesterday and went directly to have the AG M580s installed. They look great, but the 35 pounds of pressure in each sets off the TPMS and the car displays a "low tire pressure" warning since the aero wheels were at 45psi. Is there a way to change the default for what is low?


I would also ask why you are running such a low pressure...
The factory pressures for both 18" and 19" tires is 42 PSI (note the 18" used to be 45, it looks like this was revised sometime early this year). So unless you've installed tires with a noticeably higher load index (that 2 or 3 digit number that appears right before the speed rating on the sidewall info), then you really should be running them somewhere in that range.


----------



## vitaliy (Feb 10, 2018)

PandaM3 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Willing to share specs? Width x diameter and offsets?


Sorry for late reply. I will copy from invoices.

Front is:
VORSTEINER VFF-107 CARBON
GRAPHITE 20X8.5 +32 5X114.3

Rear is:
VORSTEINER VFF107 CARBON
GRAPHITE 20X10 +40 5X114.3

Front tires:
Continental ExtremeContact DWS06 Performance Radial Tire - 245/35R20 95Y
_(tried for Pirelli's, but wasn't able to find All Season ones)_

Rear tires:
Pirelli P ZERO Nero All-Season Radial Tire - 275/35R20 102W

----------------

Wheels were ordered from @GetYourWheels - great service!
Tires from Amazon.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

19" for the Model 3 is a great upgrade for those not wanting to run 20" tires. The OEM 18" comes out to a total of 49 lbs per wheel with the covers and these M621 came out to 49lbs per front and 50lbs per rear with the tire and you get a much wider rear tire. What do you guys think?

2018 Model 3 with 19" Avant Garde M621

*Size*: 19X8.5 | 19X9.5
*Finish*: Brushed Liquid Silver
*Tires*: Pirelli Pzero 245/40/19 | 275/35/19
*Other*: Hub-centric | OE TPMS Compatible | Custom Offsets available | Custom Colors available


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GetYourWheels said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> 2018 Model 3 with 19" Avant Garde M621


I wasn't interested when I saw the wheels by themselves. But they really look good on the 3. Wow!

Can you post pictures of the right side? I wonder if I'll still like the directional spokes when they're facing "backwards". 
Does anybody mount tires anymore where the sidewall sticks out past the lip of the rim? It's the best defense against curb rash. Is the handling too compromised?


----------



## randy kang (May 1, 2018)

very impressed by this thread. appreciate how helpful this community is. i just joined.

i have a set of HRE's sitting in my garage from a benz cls550 that I got rid of long ago. lightweight forged 3 piece wheels. very nice.

20x9 et31 front (used to have 255/30/20. currently wheels only so i could put whatever tire size i want)
20x11 et25 rear (used to have 305/30/20. again, wheels only)

i'll be lowering my model 3 1.5" and rolling the fenders. going for the hella flush look.

@Mad Hungarian mentioned earlier that "A 10.0 in back at +35 would tuck 3mm inside the fender. An 8.5 in front at +25 would poke 2mm past the fender."

So if i do the math, 9" front at 31mm would stick out 2.35? i hope i'm wrong.

And 10.5" rear at 25mm would tuck in about 6.65mm, right?

oh, and is a 305 wide tire in the back just pure fantasy? 275's will fit on 11", but not such a big fan of the stretched look. what's the widest i'd be able to go in the rear?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

garsh said:


> I wasn't interested when I saw the wheels by themselves. But they really look good on the 3. Wow!
> 
> Can you post pictures of the right side? I wonder if I'll still like the directional spokes when they're facing "backwards".
> Does anybody mount tires anymore where the sidewall sticks out post the lip of the rim? It's the best defense against curb rash. Is the handling too compromised?


You know what, I didn't think to grab photos of the other side but these are directional meaning you do get a left and right side. These 245 and 275 do lip over the 8.5/9.5 combo so you do get a nice protection of the wheel but this is mostly with certain tires. Michelin, Pirelli and Continental are known to have an extra bulge on the sidewall for extra wheel protection.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

randy kang said:


> very impressed by this thread. appreciate how helpful this community is. i just joined.
> 
> i have a set of HRE's sitting in my garage from a benz cls550 that I got rid of long ago. lightweight forged 3 piece wheels. very nice.
> 
> ...


9 +31 up in the front would be pretty dead on flush with the natural camber from lowering assuming you also are running a 235 or 245 tire.

10.5 +25 in the rear would stick out about half an inch if you're lowered with the natural camber from lowering.

305, I would run something like 11 +45 assuming we have enough clearance on the inside which I don't think we do. Widest we've done so far is a 10.5.


----------



## randy kang (May 1, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> 9 +31 up in the front would be pretty dead on flush with the natural camber from lowering assuming you also are running a 235 or 245 tire.
> 
> 10.5 +25 in the rear would stick out about half an inch if you're lowered with the natural camber from lowering.
> 
> 305, I would run something like 11 +45 assuming we have enough clearance on the inside which I don't think we do. Widest we've done so far is a 10.5.


thanks for the reply. definitely don't want it sticking out in the rear lol.

11's might fit. in post 44 in this thread, @Mad Hungarian says "Actually it will go to 11 back there... NO problem, there is actually a little more room under there than a Model S." I'm sure it would take a much higher offset than the 25 I have though.

well, this turned out to be just a pipe dream. apologies for wasting your time. I did a little more research and my benz had a 5x112 bolt pattern while the model 3 has a 5X114.3. I'm not about to fuss with wobble nuts or adapters or any of that nonsense.

I'm surprised though. I assumed Tesla was sourcing a lot of benz components and would just adopt their specs.

I guess I'll have to just wait around for benz to make an electric cls one day.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

randy kang said:


> thanks for the reply. definitely don't want it sticking out in the rear lol.
> 
> 11's might fit.
> 
> ...


no, no, don't feel bad. This is what I'm here for. Answer questions and help out and yes.. let's not do that with the 5x112 wheels on the Model 3. haha.. I'm sure there are people out there that would be willing to pay a good amount of money for those 3 piece HRE wheels. Sounds like they're spec'd out for a SL55.


----------



## randy kang (May 1, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> no, no, don't feel bad. This is what I'm here for. Answer questions and help out and yes.. let's not do that with the 5x112 wheels on the Model 3. haha.. I'm sure there are people out there that would be willing to pay a good amount of money for those 3 piece HRE wheels. Sounds like they're spec'd out for a SL55.


yup. they fit the Benz CLS and SL perfectly, as well as Audi A5/S5.

I think I'll keep the stock 19's and just put spacers all around to get the hella flush look I'm going for. I might do the 2" drop instead of the 1.5" to achieve the right stance.

I'll have to search threads to find the most aggressive spacers I can without rubbing/sticking out after I roll the fenders.

cheers,
r


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

randy kang said:


> yup. they fit the Benz CLS and SL perfectly, as well as Audi A5/S5.
> 
> I think I'll keep the stock 19's and just put spacers all around to get the hella flush look I'm going for. I might do the 2" drop instead of the 1.5" to achieve the right stance.
> 
> ...


If you're going that low, I would say 15mm spacer up front with a 25mm spacer in the rear should get you really flush.


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

Vossen sales representative answered to my question about the nice VFS-2 wheels. They offer 20x9 +35 and 20x10.5 +42 for the tesla Model 3. Hub Rings 72.56 - 64.1 will be included since the wheels don’t come 64.1.
They are TPMS compatible and weight is around 24-26 pounds. 
For my car option AWD, I don’t need staggered mount and I will choose 20x9 +35 wheels all around. Here in Europe we don’t have many choices and I should place a specific order.
I have plenty of time to think about this, since Tesla give me an estimate delivery of my reservation to early 2019.
According to Mad Hungarian it is more important the tires, both weight and rolling resistance.
Maybe someone of you can give me your idea about the tire sizes indicated to these Vossen wheels:
235/35ZR20 or 245/35ZR20? From Michelin or Continental or Pirelli?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Matex said:


> Vossen sales representative answered to my question about the nice VFS-2 wheels. They offer 20x9 +35 and 20x10.5 +42 for the tesla Model 3. Hub Rings 72.56 - 64.1 will be included since the wheels don't come 64.1.
> They are TPMS compatible and weight is around 24-26 pounds.
> For my car option AWD, I don't need staggered mount and I will choose 20x9 +35 wheels all around. Here in Europe we don't have many choices and I should place a specific order.
> I have plenty of time to think about this, since Tesla give me an estimate delivery of my reservation to early 2019.
> ...


Go with the 245/35/20 so that you're not rolling on such a stretched tire.

They also do have 20X8.5 that can be done in custom offsets with custom color if you want to use the 235/35/20.


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Go with the 245/35/20 so that you're not rolling on such a stretched tire.
> 
> They also do have 20X8.5 that can be done in custom offsets with custom color if you want to use the 235/35/20.


Thanks for your recomendations.
Vossen wrote me the following: "about 19" options we currently do not offer for the Model 3 as well as 20x8.5". And they sent me the 2018 wheel guide. 
I saw there that VFS-2 20x8.5 has bolt pattern 5x112. Maybe, later on, when Tesla increase Model 3 sales, they will come up with more options.


----------



## MrBCC (Apr 26, 2018)

I've always been in love with BBS CH-R but I'm not sure they offer compatible options...(I think the only variation with PCB 114.3 are 19x8 et 38, which is .5in narrower than stock 19's - too thin for my taste). I think I may be out of luck.

In general what offset would I need to look for if I wanted to have a "flush" look without hitting the stock inside fender? Is the below correct? (Assumes non-staggered setup at 19")

19x8.5 ET +30 ?
or
19x9 ET +20 ?

Thanks!!!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Matex said:


> Thanks for your recomendations.
> Vossen wrote me the following: "about 19" options we currently do not offer for the Model 3 as well as 20x8.5". And they sent me the 2018 wheel guide.
> I saw there that VFS-2 20x8.5 has bolt pattern 5x112. Maybe, later on, when Tesla increase Model 3 sales, they will come up with more options.


Vossen does have a 20X8.5 part number and it is from their blank wheel program where they can be custom machined and drilled for your car's application. The cost of the custom size also includes one of their standard finishing options.












MrBCC said:


> I've always been in love with BBS CH-R but I'm not sure they offer compatible options...(I think the only variation with PCB 114.3 are 19x8 et 38, which is .5in narrower than stock 19's - too thin for my taste). I think I may be out of luck.
> 
> In general what offset would I need to look for if I wanted to have a "flush" look without hitting the stock inside fender? Is the below correct? (Assumes non-staggered setup at 19")
> 
> ...


I would aim for 19X8.5 +30 for a lowered Model 3 and if you don't mind having the wheels just ever slightly stick out, the 8.5 +30 will do just fine. If not, 8.5 +35 for a stock height with a 245 wide tire.

19X9 +30 - +35 would be the most ideal size all around.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

20X9 and 20X10.5! You've seen it first here I hope!

2018 Model 3 with 20" Vertini RF1.1

*Size*: 20X9.0 | 20X10.5
*Finish*: Brushed Titanium
*Tires*: Delinte D7 245/35/20 | 275/30/20
*Other*: Hub-centric | OE TPMS Compatible | Custom Offsets available | Rotary Forged Construction


----------



## MrBCC (Apr 26, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> 20X9 and 20X10.5! You've seen it first here I hope!
> 
> 2018 Model 3 with 20" Vertini RF1.1
> 
> ...


This is a nice look. What are the "rear upper fore links" that Tesla sells with the 20" OEM wheel package? Are those needed here too?


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Vossen does have a 20X8.5 part number and it is from their blank wheel program where they can be custom machined and drilled for your car's application. The cost of the custom size also includes one of their standard finishing options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. They didn't tell me about this option. Indeed, I saw in wheel guide for 20x8.5 5x112 and blank, but I didn't know the meaning of blank option.
What is the car range effect when I mount on 20x9 wheels 245/35 instead of 235/35?
I prefer the look of 9" with as I could see in your front Vertini wheels photo.
When they say TPMS compatible, can we use sensors installed with stock 18" on the aftermarket 20"?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MrBCC said:


> This is a nice look. What are the "rear upper fore links" that Tesla sells with the 20" OEM wheel package? Are those needed here too?


It's not needed for the 20" upgrade.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Matex said:


> Thanks very much. They didn't tell me about this option. Indeed, I saw in wheel guide for 20x8.5 5x112 and blank, but I didn't know the meaning of blank option.
> What is the car range effect when I mount on 20x9 wheels 245/35 instead of 235/35?
> I prefer the look of 9" with as I could see in your front Vertini wheels photo.
> When they say TPMS compatible, can we use sensors installed with stock 18" on the aftermarket 20"?


There's no real world data on that as of yet as many of our guys haven't reported back but going to a 245/35/20 would only lose about 1% of range so a long range model would get at most 306 miles over the 310 miles.. this is not including the change in weight depending on the wheels.

Yes, you can use your stock TPMS on the new wheels, you'll just need a shop to swap them over like how Vitaliy did with his set of the Vorsteiner V-FF 107.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Any of you knowledgeable gentlemen and women know of any good quality spacers that will get the oe 19 inch wheels more flush with the fender? And what size spacers?


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

PandaM3 said:


> Any of you knowledgeable gentlemen and women know of any good quality spacers that will get the oe 19 inch wheels more flush with the fender? And what size spacers?


PandaM3 - I read your other posts on the forum and you obviously have experimented with spacers. Post #267 above from Josh @GetYourWheels states 15mm front and 25mm rear, which is inline with calculations that Mad Hungarian shared. I called a spacer company mentioned on this forum (Motorsport) and Lenny there said 15mm spacers have to be "non bolts on" type but 25mm have to be "bolts on". He had the 25mm but wasn't sure if model 3 had long enough bolts on them to use the 15mm. He said to try washers on 2 bolts and try to get 8 turns on the bolt. If that works, we are good.

My question is, has anyone tried to lower model 3 and get wheels flush with fenders using the data from this forum thread without stretching tires and rolling fenders. Is there an issue?


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Babar Batla said:


> PandaM3 - I read your other posts on the forum and you obviously have experimented with spacers. Post #267 above from Josh @GetYourWheels states 15mm front and 25mm rear, which is inline with calculations that Mad Hungarian shared. I called a spacer company mentioned on this forum (Motorsport) and Lenny there said 15mm spacers have to be "non bolts on" type but 25mm have to be "bolts on". He had the 25mm but wasn't sure if model 3 had long enough bolts on them to use the 15mm. He said to try washers on 2 bolts and try to get 8 turns on the bolt. If that works, we are good.
> 
> My question is, has anyone tried to lower model 3 and get wheels flush with fenders using the data from this forum thread without stretching tires and rolling fenders. Is there an issue?


Thanks that's pretty informative.

Too bad we can't replaced the studs to get longer ones or use longer bolts like European cars.


----------



## Larry Goldfield (Dec 6, 2017)

View attachment 8321
View attachment 8321


Babar Batla said:


> PandaM3 - I read your other posts on the forum and you obviously have experimented with spacers. Post #267 above from Josh @GetYourWheels states 15mm front and 25mm rear, which is inline with calculations that Mad Hungarian shared. I called a spacer company mentioned on this forum (Motorsport) and Lenny there said 15mm spacers have to be "non bolts on" type but 25mm have to be "bolts on". He had the 25mm but wasn't sure if model 3 had long enough bolts on them to use the 15mm. He said to try washers on 2 bolts and try to get 8 turns on the bolt. If that works, we are good.
> 
> My question is, has anyone tried to lower model 3 and get wheels flush with fenders using the data from this forum thread without stretching tires and rolling fenders. Is there an issue?


Just to let you see what it looks like with no spacers.


----------



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

Larry Goldfield said:


> View attachment 8322
> View attachment 8320
> View attachment 8321
> View attachment 8321
> ...


What size and offsets are those? I wanted some FC04's in 19x8.5's but they only have +45 offset in the bronze color.


----------



## Larry Goldfield (Dec 6, 2017)

Rhaekar said:


> What size and offsets are those? I wanted some FC04's in 19x8.5's but they only have +45 offset in the bronze color.


No offset. Configuration as follows:

*Wheels - AG M580*
Front : 20 x 8 ½
Rear : 20 x 10

*Tires - MICHELIN PILOTSPORT 4S *
Front: 245/35/20 
Rear: 275/30/20


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

Larry Goldfield said:


> View attachment 8322
> View attachment 8320
> View attachment 8321
> View attachment 8321
> ...


There are plenty of photos from the GetYourWheels but none of them are actually "flush" to fender. Some of us have figured out the offset to get to flush but I am looking for real-world experience with actually putting wheels with those specs on a Model 3.


----------



## MrBCC (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeez. There are soooo many options!

Found Some Enkei Raijin that might look pretty good (BBS homage I think).

What about tires? For those that want summer/rain with quieter ride and pretty good longevity with good performance in corners, what would you all recommend? Not breaking the bank would be nice too of course.

Here are the wheels I'm looking at: https://www.getyourwheels.com/view-...-size-all/wheel-bolt-pattern-all/vehicle-9098

Think I like 19x8.5 et35 all around. Think I'll need spacers in the rear to make them more flush?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MrBCC said:


> Jeez. There are soooo many options!
> 
> Found Some Enkei Raijin that might look pretty good (BBS homage I think).
> 
> ...


Enkei Raijin are popular! 10mm at the least for a nice flush setup in the rear.


----------



## MrBCC (Apr 26, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Enkei Raijin are popular! 10mm at the least for a nice flush setup in the rear.


you're a great help, thanks a million!

Any thoughts on tires too?


----------



## DNR (Feb 10, 2018)

MrBCC said:


> you're a great help, thanks a million!
> 
> Any thoughts on tires too?


Michelin Pilot Sport 4S are the best all around summer tires.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MrBCC said:


> you're a great help, thanks a million!
> 
> Any thoughts on tires too?


If you're doing 19x8.5, you can run 235/40/19 and you have options like Continental ExtremeContact Sport or some Toyo Proxes T1 Sport. Other options like Michelin Primacy MXM4 is available or the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S or All-Season tires like the Falken Azenis FK450.

A lot of options.


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> 20X9 and 20X10.5! You've seen it first here I hope!
> 
> 2018 Model 3 with 20" Vertini RF1.1
> 
> ...


Hey Josh @GetYourWheels - what was the offset on these rims? They look very flush.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Babar Batla said:


> Hey Josh @GetYourWheels - what was the offset on these rims? They look very flush.


20X9 +32 and 20X10.5 +40. Pretty good setup especially if you plan on lowering.


----------



## Dikat (Apr 27, 2018)

DNR said:


> Michelin Pilot Sport 4S are the best all around summer tires.


Agreed. I bought a set of these for my Ford Fusion and they are great.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hmmm was looking around at other wheels... especially brands that the "stance" crowd uses.

Anyhow these ones from 1552 look pretty cool and come in custom offsets and have that retro modern look. One of them kinda plays off the model 3 looking like a 4 door 911 Porsche. Hmmm I even have a pair of urban outlaw stickers I can put on the car with those wheels... lol

Before anyone hates... I think these would only look cool with an aggressive drop and aggressive offsets... and that look isn't for everyone


----------



## gilscales (Sep 17, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> If you're doing 19x8.5, you can run 235/40/19 and you have options like Continental ExtremeContact Sport or some Toyo Proxes T1 Sport. Other options like Michelin Primacy MXM4 is available or the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S or All-Season tires like the Falken Azenis FK450.
> 
> A lot of options.


I was looking at the the pilot sport 4s for the 19's and noticed they did not list a 235/40/19 but they do have a 245/40/19 and size is 0.3" taller, 0.3" wider, 1.1% larger in dimeter which would seem to be a minimal effect on the speedo (91 mph when 90 mph indicated) this tire would also have the benefit of having the same load rating as the 18" tires with aero wheels, what do you think about running these vs. stock conti's that come on the sport wheels, are they worth the upgrade price for handling? also do you thing they might offer enough wheel protection to help prevent curb rash (my wife is very prone to this)


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> There's no real world data on that as of yet as many of our guys haven't reported back but going to a 245/35/20 would only lose about 1% of range so a long range model would get at most 306 miles over the 310 miles.. this is not including the change in weight depending on the wheels.
> 
> Yes, you can use your stock TPMS on the new wheels, you'll just need a shop to swap them over like how Vitaliy did with his set of the Vorsteiner V-FF 107.


Thanks a lot for all your professional advices, that is very helpful. I wish I was in US to have more options for the car and more shops to buy them.

Following your information about the blank program, I went back to Vossen wheel guide looking for a little more concavity, equal all around. I found out there is a classification by concave profile and for VFS-2 with mid level I saw 20x9 PCD blank ET +10 to +35 and 20x9.5 PCD blank ET +10 to +40.

Do we get a better look with 9.5 or is the same?

What is the new offset for 9.5 to fit front fenders without poke them?

Can Vossen give me a part number for the wheels with this specific data in the blank program?

Is it possible to use the same tires Michelin Pilot Sport 4S 245/35ZR20 with 9.5 wheels?

Has these forged wheels a good impact resistance to avoid breaking on potholes?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

gilscales said:


> I was looking at the the pilot sport 4s for the 19's and noticed they did not list a 235/40/19 but they do have a 245/40/19 and size is 0.3" taller, 0.3" wider, 1.1% larger in dimeter which would seem to be a minimal effect on the speedo (91 mph when 90 mph indicated) this tire would also have the benefit of having the same load rating as the 18" tires with aero wheels, what do you think about running these vs. stock conti's that come on the sport wheels, are they worth the upgrade price for handling? also do you thing they might offer enough wheel protection to help prevent curb rash (my wife is very prone to this)


I've had nothing but positive feedback from all my guys running the Pilot Sport 4S tires and the extra width would definitely help prevent curb rashes for those unexpected curbs.



Matex said:


> Thanks a lot for all your professional advices, that is very helpful. I wish I was in US to have more options for the car and more shops to buy them.
> 
> Following your information about the blank program, I went back to Vossen wheel guide looking for a little more concavity, equal all around. I found out there is a classification by concave profile and for VFS-2 with mid level I saw 20x9 PCD blank ET +10 to +35 and 20x9.5 PCD blank ET +10 to +40.
> 
> ...


20X8.5 is a Flat face
20X9 can be done in Flat or Mid Face
20X9.5 is a Mid face

For 20X9.5, I would run +32 up front and 20X10.5 +45 in the rear. No specific part number for the custom setup.

245 on 9.5 will have a very slight stretched look to them. These are Hybrid forged wheels and not complete forged wheels but they still hold up alright to pot holes but they're not magical wheels that will take on every pot hole.


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> I've had nothing but positive feedback from all my guys running the Pilot Sport 4S tires and the extra width would definitely help prevent curb rashes for those unexpected curbs.
> 
> 20X8.5 is a Flat face
> 20X9 can be done in Flat or Mid Face
> ...


I have a BMW 5 series which came from manufacturer with sport suspension and with one of many options for wheels they had and I chosen 20x9.5 front and 20x10.5 rear. Unfortunately, Tesla doesn't have those choices, so I am thinking about several options such as Avant Garde M615, Vossen VFS-2, Vertini RF1.3, TSW Turbina and TSW Bathurst, all in silver. What do you recommend?

Is it possible to have 10.5 all around? At
what offset in this case?
What tire size do you recommend for 10.5 all around and for 10.5 rear staggered?

I need a range of 280 miles. With this setup, I am afraid it will decrease more than that. With your experience, do you know if I can achieve this value?


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

A friend of mine just sent me this picture... forged HRE's... I think it came up on his Facebook feed or something so I don't know the specs.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

PandaM3 said:


> A friend of mine just sent me this picture... forged HRE's... I think it came up on his Facebook feed or something so I don't know the specs.


HRE P204 wheels with their optional Brushed Dark Clear finish... that's $3,150 per wheel! for a 20"! Judging by the smaller tire profile, it could be a 21" wheel at $3,250 per wheel.


----------



## maui Flipper (Mar 6, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> What about 18X9.5 all around with 265/40/18? This set of Enkei RPF1 is going out for a Model 3 out in Hawaii!


These wheels have been received by me in Hawaii. A big thank you to Josh from GetYourWheels. They have been installed and are confirmed to fit the model 3 with no rubbing under tight turns or compressed suspension. Final diameter is exact same as stock, so no weird screen prompts. Comfort actually feels better than stock and handling grip is VASTLY improved. I feel really good about my purchase and the price I paid. The model 3 feels planted and steering is super precise. My brother has a 2018 Corvette Stingray, which came with Pilot Sports. He took my M3 for a test drive and was blown away. He is now considering putting down a reservation for a Model 3!

I couldn't figure out how to get the model 3 to reset the Tire pressure sensors. Miraculously, the M3 recognized the new wheels and within a few minutes it prompted me to do the reset. Seconds later, I had all 4 sensors working. The style of the car look much nicer too. I'll send pics as soon as I receive the center caps in the mail from GetYourWheels.


----------



## bobbymo (Aug 22, 2017)

Matex said:


> Is it possible to have 10.5 all around? At
> what offset in this case?
> What tire size do you recommend for 10.5 all around and for 10.5 rear staggered?


Similar question, but what offset is required to run a sqaure setup? I'd like to have the option of rotating tires, and running a staggered setup with directional tires eliminates that possibility.


----------



## Scrapps (Sep 17, 2017)

bobbymo said:


> Similar question, but what offset is required to run a sqaure setup? I'd like to have the option of rotating tires, and running a staggered setup with directional tires eliminates that possibility.


Pilot Sport 4S are not directional, so you'd be good with those.


----------



## maui Flipper (Mar 6, 2018)

bobbymo said:


> Similar question, but what offset is required to run a sqaure setup? I'd like to have the option of rotating tires, and running a staggered setup with directional tires eliminates that possibility.


This setup on all fours worked for me:
Rims: 18x9.5 +38 offset
Tires: 265/40ZR18


----------



## Nader (Mar 25, 2018)

maui Flipper said:


> This setup on all fours worked for me:
> Rims: 18x9.5 +38 offset
> Tires: 265/40ZR18


Pics!!!! Lowered or stock?


----------



## maui Flipper (Mar 6, 2018)

Nader said:


> Pics!!!! Lowered or stock?


Here's a pic without the center caps. There's a gecko on the front that wants to go for a ride. Currently at stock height. I have the coil over suspension kit from Unplugged performance on order. Their kit will allow me to dial in the height to wherever I want it.


----------



## gilscales (Sep 17, 2017)

maui Flipper said:


> Here's a pic without the center caps. There's a gecko on the front that wants to go for a ride. Currently at stock height. I have the coil over suspension kit from Unplugged performance on order. Their kit will allow me to dial in the height to wherever I want it.


Any hit on range that you noticed?, I assume that around town driving would be close to the same as wheel/tire weight combo is the same as stock but sustained hwy. speeds would suffer, how much is the question?


----------



## maui Flipper (Mar 6, 2018)

gilscales said:


> Any hit on range that you noticed?, I assume that around town driving would be close to the same as wheel/tire weight combo is the same as stock but sustained hwy. speeds would suffer, how much is the question?


On Maui, range is not something I think about. My longest road trip, would be to Hana, which would only use 1/3 of the battery. So, I can't provide any number on range.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

2018 Model 3 with 19" Vertini RF1.1

*Size*: 19X8.5 | 19X9.5
*Finish*: Brushed Titanium
*Tires*: Yokohama S.Drives 245/40/19 | 275/35/19
*Other*: Hub-centric | OE TPMS Compatible | Custom Offsets available


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> What about 18X9.5 all around with 265/40/18? This set of Enkei RPF1 is going out for a Model 3 out in Hawaii!


Is it possible to mount this width 9.5 in a 20" wheel size all around? What offset and tire size do you recommend in this case?
Is 9.5 width the maximum wide we can fit on model 3 or we can go farther?
Thanks


----------



## itskoji (Nov 22, 2017)

Just installed 20x9/20x10.5 Forgiato Wheels and P-Zeros


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

itskoji said:


> Just installed 20x9/20x10.5 Forgiato Wheels and P-Zeros


That looks great... is that also the xpel stealth PPF over the white to give it that satin look?


----------



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> 2018 Model 3 with 19" Vertini RF1.1
> 
> *Size*: 19X8.5 | 19X9.5
> *Finish*: Brushed Titanium
> ...


That looks perfect. I think I may have to go staggered after all. Offsets?


----------



## bobbymo (Aug 22, 2017)

Rhaekar said:


> That looks perfect. I think I may have to go staggered after all. Offsets?


Also, what suspension is on that car?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Rhaekar said:


> That looks perfect. I think I may have to go staggered after all. Offsets?


We stuck around with a low to mid 30's on this one. I believe it was +30 front with +35 rear.



bobbymo said:


> Also, what suspension is on that car?


He's on unplugged springs.


----------



## itskoji (Nov 22, 2017)

PandaM3 said:


> That looks great... is that also the xpel stealth PPF over the white to give it that satin look?


Thanks.. I considered that, but just got black from Tesla and did a 3M satin white pearl full wrap


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Matex said:


> I need a range of 280 miles. With this setup, I am afraid it will decrease more than that. With your experience, do you know if I can achieve this value?


You can achieve 280 miles of range with any practical wheel/tire combo on a LR Model 3 but, depending upon your choice, you might have to slow WAY down to achieve that range. Wheels and tires can make a huge difference in total range. Even tires/wheels in the same size can vary considerably. Think about this for a minute. Why would you use wheels that are going to force you to drive extra slow just to get where you are going?

My advice: If you "need" 280 miles of range, do not get any combo except for the 18" Aero's w/ Primacy MXM4 - Size: 235/45R18.

There is absolutely no point in experiencing range anxiety due to wheel/tire choice. More range = more freedom to not worry and/or not feeling like you have to charge to 100%. The last 20% of charging takes the longest and adds the most wear/tear to the battery. And when you are silently cruising in your new Telsa Model 3, you can't see your tires/wheels anyway. Form over function is a poor way to live.


----------



## MrBCC (Apr 26, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> You can achieve 280 miles of range with any practical wheel/tire combo on a LR Model 3 but, depending upon your choice, you might have to slow WAY down to achieve that range. Wheels and tires can make a huge difference in total range. Even tires/wheels in the same size can vary considerably. Think about this for a minute. Why would you use wheels that are going to force you to drive extra slow just to get where you are going?
> 
> My advice: If you "need" 280 miles of range, do not get any combo except for the 18" Aero's w/ Primacy MXM4 - Size: 235/45R18.
> 
> There is absolutely no point in experiencing range anxiety due to wheel/tire choice. More range = more freedom to not worry and/or not feeling like you have to charge to 100%. The last 20% of charging takes the longest and adds the most wear/tear to the battery. And when you are silently cruising in your new Telsa Model 3, you can't see your tires/wheels anyway. Form over function is a poor way to live.


All true. But they look so goooood when walking up to your car! LOL


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

MrBCC said:


> All true. But they look so goooood when walking up to your car! LOL


If they look good walking up to your car, they should also look good while your car is getting winched onto a flatbed tow truck.
So you'll have that going for you too!


----------



## MrBCC (Apr 26, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> If they look good walking up to your car, they should also look good while your car is getting winched onto a flatbed tow truck.
> So you'll have that going for you too!


Hmm, hopefully I'll stop to charge before that happens. I'm in the Bay Area, so there are chargers everywhere.

Based on my reading of others with aftermarket wheels, the range loss on a 19" wheel isn't too bad. Our prior car is an e-golf, so I'm well versed in charging anyhow. But your point is very valid . One reason for the 3 is the amazing range.


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

maui Flipper said:


> This setup on all fours worked for me:
> Rims: 18x9.5 +38 offset
> Tires: 265/40ZR18


With this wheel width, do you have any issues?
I would like to go for 20x9.5 mid concave but I am not sure if there is enough room for brakes and if the tires not poke out and not rub on the front fenders.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

2018 Model 3 with 20" Vertini RF1.1 lowered on Unplugged Performance.

*Size*: 20x9.0 | 20x10.5
*Finish*: Gloss Black with Brushed Dark Tint
*Tires*: Michelin Pilot Sport 4S 245/35/20 | 285/30/20
*Other*: Hub-centric | OE TPMS Compatible | Custom Offsets available


----------



## Nader (Mar 25, 2018)

PandaM3 said:


> View attachment 8601
> A friend of mine just sent me this picture... forged HRE's... I think it came up on his Facebook feed or something so I don't know the specs.


It's a render.

This one is real though.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BiDx5SxB-VV/


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nader said:


> It's a render.
> 
> This one is real though.
> 
> ...


Do like very much


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

https://www.adv1wheels.com/gallery/tesla-model-3-adv5-0-m-v2-cs-series-concave-forged-wheels/

Just saw this on the ADV1 website


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Looks goood!! Quite the penny dropped on those wheels for sure.


----------



## dralusion (May 25, 2018)

need of some help here. im looking to get WedsSport Weds SA-20R 20" which offset should fit they have +38 or +45? Also tire size suggestions. I was ready to pull the trigger, but found out that unplugged springs (moderate) i ordered a month ago, will not be in for another 3-4 weeks.
wanted to wait to get it lowered, to make sure i wouldnt rub. suggestions? thanks in adv


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

dralusion said:


> need of some help here. im looking to get WedsSport Weds SA-20R 20" which offset should fit they have +38 or +45? Also tire size suggestions. I was ready to pull the trigger, but found out that unplugged springs (moderate) i ordered a month ago, will not be in for another 3-4 weeks.
> wanted to wait to get it lowered, to make sure i wouldnt rub. suggestions? thanks in adv


20X8.5 +38 and 20X9.5 +38 is going to be the best choice.

This is 19X8.5 +35 and 19X9.5 +38 with 245/40/19 and 275/35/19.


----------



## Naet (Apr 21, 2018)

Just got my car back from detail shop South Bay Area, great deal on a front clear bra, ceramic coat, ceramic window tint and chrome delete. Anyone in the bay looking to get work done can’t beat the prices.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

I guess HRE isn't a vendor on the model 3 forums... but they posted this on the BMW forums

HRE Wheels | Check out this Tesla Model 3 with FlowForm FF01 Wheels! https://www.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1505967


----------



## atlas310 (May 10, 2018)

PandaM3 said:


> I guess HRE isn't a vendor on the model 3 forums... but they posted this on the BMW forums
> 
> HRE Wheels | Check out this Tesla Model 3 with FlowForm FF01 Wheels! https://www.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1505967


Bunch of haters over there. I think it looks great. Yes, normal stance is too high, but lowered it looks amazing.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

atlas310 said:


> Bunch of haters over there. I think it looks great. Yes, normal stance is too high, but lowered it looks amazing.


BMW owners hate everything else that isn't BMW except Porsche. Same with VW/ Audi owners... they hate everything that isn't VAG.

As a BMW owner I guess I'm just an odd duck... I mean panda... and odd panda.

Come to think about it... the enthusiasts that go along with the cars I have in my garage clash... 
- I've got my modded BMW M3
- VW CC that's also modded that my wife drives
- my Asian bro truck a modded and lifted FJ Cruiser (these owners like all cars tho... they are a friendly bunch)
- and my Tesla Model 3 (There's a few Tesla owners that despise ice cars)

I guess I'm just a multicarthusiast...


----------



## atlas310 (May 10, 2018)

PandaM3 said:


> BMW owners hate everything else that isn't BMW except Porsche. Same with VW/ Audi owners... they hate everything that isn't VAG.
> 
> As a BMW owner I guess I'm just an odd duck... I mean panda... and odd panda.
> 
> ...


I really like the FF04s, but HRE can't/won't manufacture a Model 3 fitment for them.


----------



## Laker4Life24 (May 12, 2018)

Naet said:


> Just got my car back from detail shop South Bay Area, great deal on a front clear bra, ceramic coat, ceramic window tint and chrome delete. Anyone in the bay looking to get work done can't beat the prices.


What's the name of the shop? and how much were you quoted? thank you!


----------



## Naet (Apr 21, 2018)

Laker4Life24 said:


> What's the name of the shop? and how much were you quoted? thank you!


The shop is Wheel Xperts, Alejandro is the owner tell him Naet white model 3 said you would get a good deal. Not sure what your looking to have done but I think I ended up paying $3400 for everything.


----------



## sledhead36 (Mar 5, 2018)

I just put some Matt black 20’s on my model three this weekend. I’ll be posting pictures as soon as I get it cleaned up. Has anybody had trouble with the TPMS?


----------



## Naet (Apr 21, 2018)

sledhead36 said:


> I just put some Matt black 20's on my model three this weekend. I'll be posting pictures as soon as I get it cleaned up. Has anybody had trouble with the TPMS?


Did you just swap? If so just make sure the pressure is at least 42psi on all 4 and you should have no problems.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey fellas, all your rides on 20s look real good, so congrats!

That said, i'm considering going 20s over 19s myself. Currently on 18" aeros, but my wife is concerned about the ride quality, since she feels the current ride on aeros is already a little harsh. Currently on stock newer version springs but considering a drop in the future also. It's actually my car but she drives it as daily commuter as i work 100% remote.

Can you share your thoughts on ride quality driving on 20s compared to aeros or sports wheels. I know tire selection also make a difference but just looking at overall impressions. 

Thanks!


----------



## tgmweb (Jun 23, 2018)

sledhead36 said:


> I just put some Matt black 20's on my model three this weekend. I'll be posting pictures as soon as I get it cleaned up. Has anybody had trouble with the TPMS?


Yes - I haven't had any luck getting TPMS working with a set from tirerack. I tried everything, rapid deflate/inflate, took it to a tire shop, car just won't recognise the sensors.

Someone else on Facebook has had the same issue - even took it to Tesla and they couldn't get the TPMS working. I've ordered some other TPMS sensors online, which I'll be fitting this week. If that fails, I'll probably order the Tesla TPMS sensors for $$$ and be done with it. The nag is driving me nuts.


----------



## mastre (Jun 29, 2018)

PandaM3 said:


> View attachment 9756
> https://www.adv1wheels.com/gallery/tesla-model-3-adv5-0-m-v2-cs-series-concave-forged-wheels/
> 
> Just saw this on the ADV1 website


Not directly related to wheels but does this look like the standard Deep Blue Metallic to you guys, or is it an aftermarket color?


----------



## mastre (Jun 29, 2018)

PandaM3 said:


> BMW owners hate everything else that isn't BMW except Porsche. Same with VW/ Audi owners... they hate everything that isn't VAG.
> 
> As a BMW owner I guess I'm just an odd duck... I mean panda... and odd panda.
> 
> ...


I too am a current BMW owner waiting for a P3D. I'm really just a car enthusiast and don't pledge allegiances to any car god, just whomever has the best combination of things which appeal to me, which sometimes changes (both on their end, and also on my end). BMW had the right idea when the i3/i8 were originally launched, but have since dropped the ball (top brass basically killed the EV program, a lot of the engineers quit). I couldn't care less that the P3D is not a BMW, it does what I want and that's what matters. Do I wish that it looked like a BMW M3? Sure. Will I keep an eye out to see if there's a good EV 3 Series/M car at some point? You betcha. I'll keep an eye on the whole scene, MB, Audi, we all stand to benefit if there's more choice. But right now, it's all about that sweet P3D that's on its way to me


----------



## mastre (Jun 29, 2018)

mastre said:


> Not directly related to wheels but does this look like the standard Deep Blue Metallic to you guys, or is it an aftermarket color?


Bump - anybody? I'm still w/in the window of being able to change my order to change the color, if this is the stock blue I may just go with it.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

mastre said:


> Bump - anybody? I'm still w/in the window of being able to change my order to change the color, if this is the stock blue I may just go with it.


Looks like the stock color with possibly post processing or lots of HDR.


----------



## A S (Jul 5, 2018)

Waiting to see more examples of square setups for those of us with AWD configs. From my reading staggered setups are no bueno with AWD?

I'm thinking about maybe 19x9.5 square...not sure on offsets though.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

A S said:


> Waiting to see more examples of square setups for those of us with AWD configs. From my reading staggered setups are no bueno with AWD?
> 
> I'm thinking about maybe 19x9.5 square...not sure on offsets though.


I think square wheels may have a significant negative effect on your range...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

A S said:


> From my reading staggered setups are no bueno with AWD?


Staggered should be fine. Where did you read that they were "no good"?


----------



## A S (Jul 5, 2018)

garsh said:


> Staggered should be fine. Where did you read that they were "no good"?


Quite a few posts around TMC and Reddit referring to a staggered setup making proper tire rotation impossible, having uneven tire wear, etc. Are these non-issues?


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

A S said:


> Quite a few posts around TMC and Reddit referring to a staggered setup making proper tire rotation impossible, having uneven tire wear, etc. Are these non-issues?


Those are non issues for a performance car.

OTOH if you're just using it as a daily driver you may want to take the fact that you can't rotate into consideration... these are 1st world problems...

From an aesthetic standpoint, staggered looks way better.

From an efficiency standpoint you may want to stick with 8.5 inch wide square to maximize range.

From a handling standpoint... awd is going to have more tendency to understeer vs rwd... wider in the back can cause more understeering as well... some people are more comfortable with understeering and some people prefer neutral or oversteering handling at the limit so a meaty/ widest square setup would be best... but if you're not a "track day bro" then this isn't going to matter... if anything understeering is going to be safer in that case.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

2018 Model 3 with 20" Vertini RF1.2

*Size*: 20x9.0 | 20x10.5
*Finish*: Brushed Silver
*Tires*: Delinte D7 245/35/20 | 275/30/20
*Other*: Hub-centric | OE TPMS Compatible | Custom Offsets available | Rotary Forged Construction


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GetYourWheels said:


> 2013 Model 3 with 20" Vertini RF1.2


Does that car have a stock suspension?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

garsh said:


> Does that car have a stock suspension?


Yup, stock suspension for now.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GetYourWheels said:


> Yup, stock suspension for now.


See, I think the stock suspension height looks much better than the lowered cars with these large wheels.

I guess that makes me old.


----------



## twincam23 (May 18, 2016)

ummhh, can I get one of them UP Moderate spring kits for She-Ra??


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

twincam23 said:


> ummhh, can I get one of them UP Moderate spring kits for She-Ra??
> 
> View attachment 11108
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm impressed how great those gold _bronze_ rims look on the red, I would not have imagined that color combo


----------



## atlas310 (May 10, 2018)

twincam23 said:


> ummhh, can I get one of them UP Moderate spring kits for She-Ra??
> 
> View attachment 11108
> 
> ...


What wheels are those?


----------



## twincam23 (May 18, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Wow, I'm impressed how great those gold rims look on the red, I would not have imagined that color combo


Bronze baby bronze.. gold is too gotti, hehe.



atlas310 said:


> What wheels are those?


Avant Garde M590
Brushed Matte Antique Bronze
20x8.5
20x10


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

twincam23 said:


> Bronze baby bronze.. gold is too gotti, hehe.


That's what I meant  Too early in the morning...


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

looking good twincam23! I was wondering who's set that was. It's right above these Forgestar wheels.


----------



## KITT (Jul 2, 2018)

atlas310 said:


> I really like the FF04s, but HRE can't/won't manufacture a Model 3 fitment for them.


Love the FF04. Prefer it over the FF01. Spoke with HRE and they said they would make the FF04 for the Model 3 if I can get 40 people to fully commit to buying them. Any takers? Here's render of what it'd look like.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

DarkMatter said:


> Love the FF04. Prefer it over the FF01. Spoke with HRE and they said they would make the FF04 for the Model 3 if I can get 40 people to fully commit to buying them. Any takers? Here's render of what it'd look like.


You know, if HRE would allow selling of their 20X10 +35 squared, it would work on a Model 3 with 265/30/20 all around but they only allow selling of these with their 20X11 +50 rear wheels.

In terms of outer clearance, the 20X11 +50 would work on the Model 3.. If we had one, we could test to see if the inner clearance works but a quick glance at one of other dealer's test vehicle with 20X10.5 +45, there looks to be enough room.


----------



## Thingobump (Sep 13, 2017)

Will this work?

9.5x19 +40 square
255/40/19
Not lowered. Stock ride heigh.

I would prefer 19x9 square but the selection seems to be much better with the 9.5 width.

Thanx


----------



## capn00 (Aug 4, 2017)

Looking for advice:

I have really narrowed down my choices and like the style (and particularly like the weight) of the TSW Bathurst. Going on AWD, so plan to skip the staggered look.

Which will provide a better profile with the fender. 20x8.5 at ET40 or 20x9 at ET30? Plan to wrap in 245/35r20 on either size.

Original plan was to find 20x8.5 ET35 wheels, but really like the Bathursts...

I like a close to flush look, but don’t want to extend out. For reference, coming from. VW GTI where I was comfortable running the stock Laguna’s with 10mm/15mm spacers to get the look I wanted.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 3, 2018)

Question, going with square setup 20x9 wheels with 245/35/20 tires, would you all suggest a +35 or +32 offset for a flush look without poking out or rubbing?

Also plan to drop M3 with either UP moderate or Eibach lowering springs eventually.


----------



## atlas310 (May 10, 2018)

KIT said:


> Love the FF04. Prefer it over the FF01. Spoke with HRE and they said they would make the FF04 for the Model 3 if I can get 40 people to fully commit to buying them. Any takers? Here's render of what it'd look like.


Would they be open to a group discount? I also would want the IPA color.


----------



## Scrapps (Sep 17, 2017)

Rickey said:


> Can you share your thoughts on ride quality driving on 20s compared to aeros or sports wheels. I know tire selection also make a difference but just looking at overall impressions.
> 
> Thanks!


Rickey the ride quality is totally fine. My wife hasn't complained about it. I have 245/35 and 275/30. That being said I am coming from a wrx where the ride quality was shocking. Still the suspension is so good on the M3, another reqson my I'm hesitat to lower it at this time.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 3, 2018)

Scrapps said:


> Rickey the ride quality is totally fine. My wife hasn't complained about it. I have 245/35 and 275/30. That being said I am coming from a wrx where the ride quality was shocking. Still the suspension is so good on the M3, another reqson my I'm hesitat to lower it at this time.


Thanks Scrapps appreciate the feedback. I'd really like to decrease the wheel gap so hence lowering springs, but I've also heard the ride quality is actually a bit softer with the UP springs in daily driving (until you push it harder), so might be good for the wifey.


----------



## KITT (Jul 2, 2018)

atlas310 said:


> Would they be open to a group discount? I also would want the IPA color.


Not sure. Didn't ask about a group discount. They may be open if there's a guarantee for 40.


----------



## Mello (Jul 9, 2018)

Loving this thread

Anyone have any pics of a Model 3 with a deep lip?
(examples: https://www.getyourwheels.com/view-wheel-tire-package/tsw-wheels/tsw-tremblant-matte-black
or 
https://www.getyourwheels.com/view-...s/tsw-valencia-matte-black-with-chrome-rivets)

Are these wheels heavy?

or some concave staggered pics?
(esp of many spoke style to emphasize the concave)

(https://www.getyourwheels.com/view-wheel-tire-package/tsw-wheels/tsw-turbina-matte-black-wheel
or 
https://www.getyourwheels.com/view-wheel-tire-package/tsw-wheels/tsw-chicane-matte-gunmetal)

These posts are awesome, thanks for the inspiration and info all!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

2018 Model 3 with 20" Avant Garde M615

*Size*: 20x8.5 | 20x10
*Finish*: Gloss Black
*Tires*: Toyo Extensa HP2 245/35/20 | 275/30/20
*Other*: Hub-centric | OE TPMS Compatible | Custom Offsets available


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Rickey said:


> Question, going with square setup 20x9 wheels with 245/35/20 tires, would you all suggest a +35 or +32 offset for a flush look without poking out or rubbing?
> 
> Also plan to drop M3 with either UP moderate or Eibach lowering springs eventually.


Either offset will work fine but if you're lowering it, I'd definitely push it out as much as possible so go with the +32.


----------



## AZSupra (Apr 17, 2018)

I purchased 19x8.5 but when I called the local tire chain they told me they have the Model 3 in their system as requiring a load index of 98 on the rear tires (why would that requirement only be for the rear?). They wouldn't sell me more than one pair of 235/40-19 tires since none of them were above a 96 load index. The guy offered me 265/35-19 for the rears or all around but I didn't think that could fit on a 8.5" wheel. Does this guy just have no idea what he's talking about? Anyone else have trouble getting tires installed that are under a 98 rating? If 265/35-19 is doable I would consider doing it all around but that seems like it would be pushing it on the front tires. This all just seems odd...


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

AZSupra said:


> I purchased 19x8.5 turbines but when I called the local tire chain they told me they have the Model 3 in their system as requiring a load index of 98 on the rear tires (why would that requirement only be for the rear?). They wouldn't sell me more than one pair of 235/40-19 tires since none of them were above a 96 load index. The guy offered me 265/35-19 for the rears or all around but I didn't think that could fit on a 8.5" wheel. Does this guy just have no idea what he's talking about? Anyone else have trouble getting tires installed that are under a 98 rating? If 265/35-19 is doable I would consider doing it all around but that seems like it would be pushing it on the front tires. This all just seems odd...


So if they were to pull up Model 3 in AWD, what are they going to do when it pulls up 235/40/19 all around? You'll be fine putting 235/40/19 in the rear. The stock Michelin Pirmacy MXM4 is 96 load rating.


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

maui Flipper said:


> Here's a pic without the center caps. There's a gecko on the front that wants to go for a ride. Currently at stock height. I have the coil over suspension kit from Unplugged performance on order. Their kit will allow me to dial in the height to wherever I want it.


And about the tire pressure? Do you use the same 42 psi recommended by Tesla for 18", 
19" and 20" stock wheels?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Matex said:


> And about the tire pressure? Do you use the same 42 psi recommended by Tesla for 18",
> 19" and 20" stock wheels?


yes, same pressure recommended by tesla


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

2018 Model 3 with 20" Forgestar CF10. Can't wait to see someone do the most popular design, the F14

*Size*: 20x9.0 | 20x10.5
*Finish*: Gloss Piano Black
*Tires*: Michelin Pilot Super Sport 245/35/20 | 285/30/20
*Other*: Rotary Forged | OE TPMS Compatible | Custom Offsets available


----------



## Mello (Jul 9, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> 2018 Model 3 with 20" Forgestar CF10. Can't wait to see someone do the most popular design, the F14
> 
> *Size*: 20x9.0 | 20x10.5
> *Finish*: Gloss Piano Black
> ...


Hey Josh,
I was looking at the f14 wheels you mentioned on your site, and the staggered set seems to have changed this morning.
a few days ago i saw the rear wheels in the staggered set wider than the 20x9.5 you have listed on the site today.
Is this the new recommended fit for the model 3? Interested in a 20" staggered set, and I was told they have a few different
concave levels based on the offset (semi, deep, super deep). Wanted to make sure i can get the deepest concave possible
on the rear wheel (i think the 9.5 would need offset up to +25 max for super deep, and the 10.5 can support up to +36 for super deep, otherwise they are in the deep category) The front wheel concave is preferred but would go with the best fit.
Also any finish recommendations based on a black model 3? leaning towards gloss gunmetal (planning on tint and chrome delete for now, maybe battleship grey wrap in the future) Planning on ordering soon (model 3 delivery tomorrow, delayed from last week, so waiting to get car in hand before purchase to see color etc). Thanks in advance for your help and your contribution to this thread.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Mello said:


> Hey Josh,
> I was looking at the f14 wheels you mentioned on your site, and the staggered set seems to have changed this morning.
> a few days ago i saw the rear wheels in the staggered set wider than the 20x9.5 you have listed on the site today.
> Is this the new recommended fit for the model 3? Interested in a 20" staggered set, and I was told they have a few different
> ...


Hmm, we're working on some coding to work on a new site so that could be why the fitment pulled up something different. You would want to get the semi or deep concave on the front because if you did super deep concave on the 9.5, and maxed out the offset, it would leave very little back pad thickness and would possibly contact the edge of the brake caliper. The 10.5 could get machined up to the +36 offset but it will be more of an aggressive fit. Probably best to go with deep concave front and super deep concave rear if you're okay with that rear poking out, probably best on a lowered model 3 for fitment.

I would get the Gloss Kingsport Gray color that we can get done which would be the same as the one on the black model 3. The standard gunmetal is bit more on the lighter side. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Blu Angel (Jul 21, 2018)

Josh
I'm looking for some advice.
Finally received my Model 3 and loving it!
I've decided to lower my suspension with MPP (Mountain Pass Performance) comfort coilovers

I will first upgrade the suspension with both the camber and toes arms and lower it with the comfort coilovers

I'm loving the new Vossen HF-2 wheels in Textured Bronze
My preference is to go 19" vs 20"
Which size wheels and tires would you recommend?

https://vossenwheels.com/wheel/hf-2/#videos


----------



## twincam23 (May 18, 2016)

Just got the TSportline springs installed on She-Ra.
Running 20" staggered setup. No spacers.
Go with your preference. With the coils, you can adjust the height to your liking.
So no need to get 20" to fill the gap.
What color is your car? Bronze looks amazing on red.


----------



## Sean Murray (Jul 4, 2018)

Has anyone tried this: 19 X 9.5 square with 265/35/19 PS4S? If so, any issues? Will +40et work on all four or do you need a different offset in the rear to give it a more flush look?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Sean Murray said:


> Has anyone tried this: 19 X 9.5 square with 265/35/19 PS4S? If so, any issues? Will +40et work on all four or do you need a different offset in the rear to give it a more flush look?


We have done 18X9.5 +36 with 265/40/18 on all four corners. Customer claimed no issues so as long as you have clearance for the front brake caliper, you'll be fine.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Blu Angel said:


> Josh & Mad Hungarian,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice.
> Finally received my Model 3 and loving it!
> ...


Congrats on your Model 3!

If you're on coilovers, I would definitely suggest 20"!

Go with 20X9 and 20X10.5 that's readily available from Vossen and go with 245/35/20 and 285/30/20. The wider 285 really looks good.


----------



## ODub (May 17, 2018)

Naet said:


> Just got my car back from detail shop South Bay Area, great deal on a front clear bra, ceramic coat, ceramic window tint and chrome delete. Anyone in the bay looking to get work done can't beat the prices.


Where did you get the work done? Joe @ OCDetailing? Thinking about taking mine there to do the same


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

We're happy to announce that @GetYourWheels is now a sponsor of our Model 3 Owners Club. 

Since this thread was started with a set of their wheels, and they've been actively discussing their wheels here, I've re-titled the thread and moved it into the Get Your Wheels subforum. So we'll keep this thread specific to their wheels from this point. If you wish to discuss other wheels, please start a new thread. If you really, REALLY want one or two of the old posts within this 385-post long thread to be moved elsewhere, hit the REPORT button on the post(s) you wish to be moved, and I'll promptly wake up @Michael Russo to move them.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

garsh said:


> We're happy to announce that @GetYourWheels is now a sponsor of our Model 3 Owners Club.
> 
> Since this thread was started with a set of their wheels, and they've been actively discussing their wheels here, I've re-titled the thread and moved it into the Get Your Wheels subforum. So we'll keep this thread specific to their wheels from this point. If you wish to discuss other wheels, please start a new thread. If you really, REALLY want one or two of the old posts within this 385-post long thread to be moved elsewhere, hit the REPORT button on the post(s) you wish to be moved, and I'll promptly wake up @Michael Russo to move them.


Yoohooo!!! Happy to be apart of such an awesome community!


----------



## Whos’ TM3 (May 19, 2018)

Finally had a chance to take some pictures of my upgraded wheels for my Model 3.

Found a set of 19" flow formed wheels from VMR wheels who are local to SoCal. The version I got are V801 Anthracite finish, they have four different finishes two of them are $50 extra per wheel or you can chose a custom color for about $100 per wheel extra. I chose these wheels because they are the same weight as the stock 18" wheels. But I went the staggered route to get the concave look on the rear wheels. They only offer 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 for the flow formed wheels but they do have other wheels in larger diameters and widths.

Summary of Specs:
V801 Anthracite
Front 19x8.5 et 35 , Tires Michelin PS4 245/40-19
Rear 19x9.5 et 45, Tires Michelin PS4 275/35-19
Front wheels weight about 22.8 lb each and the rears are about 23 lb each and the tires are about 24 lb (front) and 27 lb (rear).

With this setup I do see that I am losing about 10% range compared to the stock 18" wheels which I expected.

Here are some pics:


----------



## stellavator (May 20, 2018)

Great thread, but so long and varied, I cant get my question answered from just reading it all. So, I apologize if this has already been asked and answered.

I have an AWD on order, with the 19s. I like the silver against the MSM paint color. I am considering converting to the 18s, buying a set of silver 18 rims that are a little wider (9 in.?) and with less offset (+35?), putting the stock tires on them until they wear out, then fitting staggered tires (235/45-18 and 265/40-18). 

I am looking for a sportier stance, without poking. 

Many questions are whether, and how to do this. Does my plan make any sense?

Will the 18s give me better ride while still being sporty? Can I get better handling out of the staggered and wider tires on the 18s with out going the 19s?

Any recommendations on rims? I do not want to spend much more than the Tesla stock 19 option.

Will the stock 235s fit the 9 inch rims without being stretched?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

stellavator said:


> Great thread, but so long and varied, I cant get my question answered from just reading it all. So, I apologize if this has already been asked and answered.
> 
> I have an AWD on order, with the 19s. I like the silver against the MSM paint color. I am considering converting to the 18s, buying a set of silver 18 rims that are a little wider (9 in.?) and with less offset (+35?), putting the stock tires on them until they wear out, then fitting staggered tires (235/45-18 and 265/40-18).
> 
> ...


No worries @stellavator

I would consider getting the 18" aero wheels and just leave the tires on those and just buy new wheels with 18X8.5 and 18X9.5 wide for the new 235/45/18 and 265/40/18. Mostly because you'll have a spare set of wheels for the colder days but it is best to go with staggered wheels for staggered tires. Also because the 235/45/18 on say.. a 18x9 wheel would be stretched and the 265/40/18 would be meaty and would give you a odd look.

Ultimately, I think the 19" gives a much more sportier look with the shorter tire height.

This is 18X9.5 with 265/40/18 all around










This is 19X8.5, 19X9.5 with 245/40/19 and 275/35/19.


----------



## stellavator (May 20, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> No worries @stellavator
> 
> I would consider getting the 18" aero wheels and just leave the tires on those and just buy new wheels with 18X8.5 and 18X9.5 wide for the new 235/45/18 and 265/40/18. Mostly because you'll have a spare set of wheels for the colder days but it is best to go with staggered wheels for staggered tires. Also because the 235/45/18 on say.. a 18x9 wheel would be stretched and the 265/40/18 would be meaty and would give you a odd look.
> 
> ...


Very cool, thanks for the help! So I am considering the Avant Garde M580 in Satin Silver, 19x8.5 +35, and 19x9.5 +40, that I found on your website. I would pair those with 245/40-19s and 275/35-19s. Is that correct? I notice your pics are with those sizes on cars that have been lowered. I do not plan to lower. Do you have any pictures of this fitment on stock springs?

How would this effect handling, traction control systems, etc... in an AWD model, considering the final tire diameter will be off about 0.1 in. front to back?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

stellavator said:


> Very cool, thanks for the help! So I am considering the Avant Garde M580 in Satin Silver, 19x8.5 +35, and 19x9.5 +40, that I found on your website. I would pair those with 245/40-19s and 275/35-19s. Is that correct? I notice your pics are with those sizes on cars that have been lowered. I do not plan to lower. Do you have any pictures of this fitment on stock springs?
> 
> How would this effect handling, traction control systems, etc... in an AWD model, considering the final tire diameter will be off about 0.1 in. front to back?


This is 19" in same sizes at stock height. Kind of hard to tell and this is my only photo but it will still look fine.










With the tire sizes, you'll be fine and this is the closest sizes to one another and really wouldn't throw off any error with the AWD system.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Whos' TM3 said:


> Finally had a chance to take some pictures of my upgraded wheels for my Model 3.
> 
> Found a set of 19" flow formed wheels from VMR wheels who are local to SoCal. The version I got are V801 Anthracite finish, they have four different finishes two of them are $50 extra per wheel or you can chose a custom color for about $100 per wheel extra. I chose these wheels because they are the same weight as the stock 18" wheels. But I went the staggered route to get the concave look on the rear wheels. They only offer 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 for the flow formed wheels but they do have other wheels in larger diameters and widths.
> 
> ...


Wow, those new kicks are snazzy! Awesome!


----------



## stellavator (May 20, 2018)

anyone put 245/45-18s on the TST turbines? they are offset +35, with 21 lbs weight, and a nice look. Am curious if the slightly larger tire, width and diameter, would perform and look okay on that setup? Leaning toward an 18 because of the greater number of tire options.


----------



## MrBCC (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm also looking for photos of a red (preferable) paint job with some kind of 19" Enkei Raijin, or BBS CH-r or the like. Anyone have this setup?


----------



## Firstsportscarat40 (Aug 10, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> I've had nothing but positive feedback from all my guys running the Pilot Sport 4S tires and the extra width would definitely help prevent curb rashes for those unexpected curbs.


I haven't bought a set of wheels and tires for a long time, but I should recieve my M3P in a month and am interested in a set of wheels/tires for the dry season in the bay area, CA. I like to get into auto-cross and maybe to the track once a year, but mainly it will be for my 25 mile commute and also for driving from Oakland to Orange County a half dozen times a year. I like the balance of cost and weight of the RPF1 and saw the sizing you had on your website. I like to go with a standard fitment with either the 18x9 or the 18x9.5 (like maui flipper). I haven't figured out which one is right for me. High on the list is preventing curb rashes with the extrawide tire and making sure the wheel/tire is preferably slighly tucked in (not to hit wheel well). A bit wider wheel I assume has more lateral grip and footprint so it won't drop into a pot hole as easy, but I want to make sure I get even wear to make the tires last. The sacrifice is weight and range of the vehicle. I know that's alot and there is no perfect combo, but thought I would put it out there and see what everyone's thoughts are. Any advice on which size is right for me and tire size recommendations would be great.

I am scratching my head a bit regarding wheel weight, I can't figure out why on the chart below, the 8.5 wide wheel weighs 19 lbs versus 17 lbs for the 9 wide and 18.2 assuming for the 9.5.Thanks!


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

I found a deal on some 20x9.5 with 25mm offset and 245/35/20 tires. Thoughts on fitment to replace dual motor with 18s?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Firstsportscarat40 said:


> I haven't bought a set of wheels and tires for a long time, but I should recieve my M3P in a month and am interested in a set of wheels/tires for the dry season in the bay area, CA. I like to get into auto-cross and maybe to the track once a year, but mainly it will be for my 25 mile commute and also for driving from Oakland to Orange County a half dozen times a year. I like the balance of cost and weight of the RPF1 and saw the sizing you had on your website. I like to go with a standard fitment with either the 18x9 or the 18x9.5 (like maui flipper). I haven't figured out which one is right for me. High on the list is preventing curb rashes with the extrawide tire and making sure the wheel/tire is preferably slighly tucked in (not to hit wheel well). A bit wider wheel I assume has more lateral grip and footprint so it won't drop into a pot hole as easy, but I want to make sure I get even wear to make the tires last. The sacrifice is weight and range of the vehicle. I know that's alot and there is no perfect combo, but thought I would put it out there and see what everyone's thoughts are. Any advice on which size is right for me and tire size recommendations would be great.
> 
> I am scratching my head a bit regarding wheel weight, I can't figure out why on the chart below, the 8.5 wide wheel weighs 19 lbs versus 17 lbs for the 9 wide and 18.2 assuming for the 9.5.Thanks!


I'd probably recommend the 18X9 +35 or 18X9.5 +38 but I'm going to let you know that you'll most likely rub on those hard corners. Maybe instead of running 265 like Maui Flipper, you can run a 255 instead, just one size smaller at 1% difference.



Rob Washington said:


> I found a deal on some 20x9.5 with 25mm offset and 245/35/20 tires. Thoughts on fitment to replace dual motor with 18s?


Sounds pretty aggressive but can work on lowered models only with adjusted camber.


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> I'd probably recommend the 18X9 +35 or 18X9.5 +38 but I'm going to let you know that you'll most likely rub on those hard corners. Maybe instead of running 265 like Maui Flipper, you can run a 255 instead, just one size smaller at 1% difference.
> 
> Sounds pretty aggressive but can work on lowered models only with adjusted camber.


Thanks for the feedback. I checked my friends 3 with 19s and agree the 25 offset is really aggressive...too much for me. BTW, here is the wheel:


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Rob Washington said:


> View attachment 13085
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I checked my friends 3 with 19s and agree the 25 offset is really aggressive...too much for me. BTW, here is the wheel:


Awesome! If you do plan on lowering your Model 3 though.. it will be as widest I would suggest going for anyone.


----------



## TSLA 3V (Mar 30, 2018)

Can someone confirm the size of the lug nuts is 14x1.5mm? What about overall length?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TSLA 3V said:


> Can someone confirm the size of the lug nuts is 14x1.5mm? What about overall length?


That is the correct lug nut size. Length won't matter. All the ones that are too short will be open ended and the shortest closed ended ones are just enough what we need.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> *Go Big or Go Home* - 9.5" wide fronts and 11.0" rears in 18" / 19" / 20" are NO problem, there is actually a little more room under there than a Model S.


I believe we said earlier that 9.5" wheels with a +40 offset would still be just within the fenders.

What size offset would you want on 11" wheels in the back in order to closely match the closeness of those 9.5" front wheels to the fenders?


----------



## Perry (Jul 20, 2018)

carguru0451 said:


> quick question...
> So to make sure, the wheel option i'm going to go with is a 9" x 20" wheel in front, and 10.5" x 20" rear.
> 
> Front tire size would be 245 x 35 x R20.
> ...


Just want to add for those that want larger wheels in the rear that this only makes some sense for rear wheel drive versions only. For AWD which included the P the square setup is the better way to go.


----------



## Perry (Jul 20, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Actually the car is shockingly light, given that it's nearly 90% the size of a Model S, isn't 100% aluminum and yet is some 25% lighter when configured the same way.
> But if you really wanted to go whole hog...
> 
> The rear is obviously cake, but a 265/40 on a 9.5 is a pretty maxed-out scenario for the front.
> On paper our data shows a +40 should allow it in all four positions, but I'd like to physically test it at full steering lock just to be 100% sure.


Go with a 35 offset and it will be fine.


----------



## Perry (Jul 20, 2018)

maui Flipper said:


> Just finished reading through a bunch of similar threads about Model 3 Wheel Fitment. This seems to be the best one. I would like to run 18" x 9.5" wheels, font & rear. I am thinking that an offset of +40mm or +43mm is going to give me the widest look, without letting the tires rub on the fender, under hard corning or sharp turns. Does this sound correct to you guys?
> 
> Also, I am having trouble finding 18x9.5 wheels. Please let me know if anyone finds some. I'm hoping I won't have to settle for 9" wide wheels. I don't care about range. I care mostly about handling and comfort is secondary. I don't like the low profile look, which is why I am sticking to 18" rims.


If you want a wider look you need a smaller offset like 35 which will also give more strut wheel clearance.


----------



## Perry (Jul 20, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Had the pleasure of working with our customer with his.. *BRAND NEW* Model 3.
> Freshly picked up from the dealer and straight to us to get his wheel and tire package installed.
> We did a full package including TPMS with upgraded TPMS valve stems to match the color choice of the wheels.
> Speaking of color choice, the Gloss Kingsport Grey closely matches the OEM wheel covers!
> ...


what offsets on these?


----------



## Perry (Jul 20, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> A great option for you guys wanting to shed some serious weight.
> 
> VS Forged! This one is the VS03 from VS Forged with the Gloss Brushed Clear finish and these are going on a Tesla Model S but can easily be made for a Tesla Model 3!
> 
> ...


What's the prince?


----------



## Perry (Jul 20, 2018)

number9Tesla said:


> Hi everyone, this thread has been extremely helpful during my search for my wheel upgrade for my model 3 so I wanted to share my setup with everyone.
> 
> I found VMR wheels during my research. Their wheels were discussed often from the BMW 3 series forums and seem pretty reputable. So I decided to go with them and I couldn't be happier! They were great to work with and the process was effortless.
> 
> ...


Are they cast, flow formed, or forged? How much do they weigh without tires?


----------



## Perry (Jul 20, 2018)

Matex said:


> What is the car range effect when I mount on 20x9 wheels 245/35 instead of 235/35?


245/35 are too far off OE diameter. You should go for 245/40.


----------



## Perry (Jul 20, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> 2018 Model 3 with 20" Vertini RF1.2
> 
> *Size*: 20x9.0 | 20x10.5
> *Finish*: Brushed Silver
> ...


What offsets on these?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Perry said:


> 245/35 are too far off OE diameter. You should go for 245/40.


*???????*

OE 20" 235/35R20 has an O.D. of 26.5"
The 245/35R20 @Matex is asking about has an O.D. of 26.8", only 1.1% larger, which will work fine.
The 245/40R20 you're suggesting has an O.D. of 27.7", which is *4.5% larger*. That is _way_ too big...


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> I believe we said earlier that 9.5" wheels with a +40 offset would still be just within the fenders.
> 
> What size offset would you want on 11" wheels in the back in order to closely match the closeness of those 9.5" front wheels to the fenders?


The OE stance with 8.5" all-around at +40 means the front wheels sit 17 mm in from the fender lip and the rears sit 27 mm in from the fender lip.
So no matter what stagger you go with, if the idea is to even up the stance you want the rears to protrude about 10 mm more than the front. 9.5" fronts at +35 with 11.0" rears at +45 will do this perfectly and be just about flush.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

I photoshopped something as a joke to share with my Porsche 928 friends, but I think the original forged "manhole" wheels look pretty good on a black Model 3. Electrically-driven wheels should be different, don't you think? I have an extra set, too.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

ADK46 said:


> I photoshopped something as a joke to share with my Porsche 928 friends, but I think the original forged "manhole" wheels look pretty good on a black Model 3. Electrically-driven wheels should be different, don't you think? I have an extra set, too.


Haha, that looks pretty interesting, almost reminds me of the full face Lexus LS430 wheels.


----------



## ELECTRIC4ME (Dec 27, 2016)

Has anyone here been able to source longer wheel studs? I went to mount my aftermarket wheels and the hub appears to be thicker than the OEM wheels, so I don't get enough thread engagement. No problem I thought since I work in a Porsche shop and have several lengths of studs in the same thread pitch available to me. Unfortunately the knurl diameter of the Porsche studs is too small. A quick search of the internet only yields studs that are too large or too small... The OEM ones are: M14-1.5 Serrated Wheel Stud - 15.3mm Knurl, 45mm Length. I'm looking for ones that are ~10mm longer.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

ELECTRIC4ME said:


> Has anyone here been able to source longer wheel studs? I went to mount my aftermarket wheels and the hub appears to be thicker than the OEM wheels, so I don't get enough thread engagement. No problem I thought since I work in a Porsche shop and have several lengths of studs in the same thread pitch available to me. Unfortunately the knurl diameter of the Porsche studs is too small. A quick search of the internet only yields studs that are too large or too small... The OEM ones are: M14-1.5 Serrated Wheel Stud - 15.3mm Knurl, 45mm Length. I'm looking for ones that are ~10mm longer.


What wheels did you end up getting that require longer studs? Most aftermarket wheels use a standard depth of 8 to 10mm of thickness on the lug seats


----------



## ELECTRIC4ME (Dec 27, 2016)

GetYourWheels said:


> What wheels did you end up getting that require longer studs? Most aftermarket wheels use a standard depth of 8 to 10mm of thickness on the lug seats


I got these: https://lesstalkmorewheels.com/collections/rvl-wheels-1/products/rvl-monoflow-liz-machined-silver
I could countersink the lug nut seats lower on my mill, but thought the longer studs would be the way to go. Perhaps not...


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

ELECTRIC4ME said:


> I got these: https://lesstalkmorewheels.com/collections/rvl-wheels-1/products/rvl-monoflow-liz-machined-silver
> I could countersink the lug nut seats lower on my mill, but thought the longer studs would be the way to go. Perhaps not...


hmm.. interesting... and the wheels mate flat to the hub surface and using aftermarket lug nuts? I would say, contact them and let them know you have this issue and most likely need to have the wheels lug seat machined further down.

Unless you want to do it yourself?....


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Haha, that looks pretty interesting, almost reminds me of the full face Lexus LS430 wheels.


I don't suppose there is any chance those 16" Porsche wheels would fit. Staggered, too - 7 and 8". I'll see in October.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

ADK46 said:


> I don't suppose there is any chance those 16" Porsche wheels would fit. Staggered, too - 7 and 8". I'll see in October.


 Porsche bolt pattern is 5X130 so you'll need 20mm - 25mm adapters that'll allow you to bolt on 5x130 wheels onto 5X114.3

But also.. I don't think it'll clear over the front caliper and rear rotor.


----------



## Jongaud (Sep 13, 2017)

Jongaud said:


> All this being said, it is now clear that I (we) want you to build a Model 3 specific
> version (18 x 8.5) of your gorgeous Replika R187 !  You may also provide a choice of colours
> 
> View attachment 4872
> ...





Mad Hungarian said:


> I'll just say that you should be pleased with what we have planned


Some vendor recently started to display a 8.0 5x114.3 35 version. Is this the version we were waiting for?
If yes, I'm surprised it is not closer to the original specs...


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Jongaud said:


> Some vendor recently started to display a 8.0 5x114.3 35 version. Is this the version we were waiting for?
> If yes, I'm surprised it is not closer to the original specs...


That is correct. As this first version of the wheel is focused for winter use we decided to go with an 8.0" width as it allows for the use of a narrower and slightly taller 225/50R18 winter tire which many folks have asked about (the OE 8.5" is too wide for that size). It also will offer more rim lip protection when used with the OE 235/45R18. We brought the offset down to +35 so that the overall stance (position of the wheel's outer rim lip in relation to the fender edges) remains the same.
But note we have a few more interesting things coming in the spring .


----------



## Jongaud (Sep 13, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> That is correct. As this first version of the wheel is focused for winter use we decided to go with an 8.0" width as it allows for the use of a narrower and slightly taller 225/50R18 winter tire which many folks have asked about (the OE 8.5" is too wide for that size). It also will offer more rim lip protection when used with the OE 235/45R18. We brought the offset down to +35 so that the overall stance (position of the wheel's outer rim lip in relation to the fender edges) remains the same.
> But note we have a few more interesting things coming in the spring .


Is a 5 mm offset difference is enough to make a difference from a scrub radius perspective?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Jongaud said:


> Is a 5 mm offset difference is enough to make a difference from a scrub radius perspective?


Although by definition ANY change in offset will affect the scrub radius, all of the feedback so far seems to show that lower offsets are well tolerated and don't seem to affect the steering response in any significant way.
Furthermore it appears that +35 was within the realm of what Tesla designed for, as the early manual specs showed a +35 offset front for a 19" staggered option that never (as yet, anyway) appeared:


----------



## Knightshade (Aug 24, 2018)

So... I just read through a ton of posts... I now know someone (Maui Flipper) did 265/40-18s on 9.5" wheels on all 4 wheels on a RWD Model 3...

But it seemed some folks were unclear if this would work on AWD versions of the car?

Can anyone confirm if the fronts will still be ok with that- Or what about 265/40-18s on 9" wheels on an AWD 3?

(and what offset would I want for either of those cases?)

I want 18s and I want stock diameter, so I'm stuck with 235/45s or 265/40s....and I'd definitely prefer the wider tires... and a square setup. But not if it's going to rub on sharp turns.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Knightshade said:


> So... I just read through a ton of posts... I now know someone (Maui Flipper) did 265/40-18s on 9.5" wheels on all 4 wheels on a RWD Model 3...
> 
> But it seemed some folks were unclear if this would work on AWD versions of the car?
> 
> ...


Just replied to you over on the other forum but AWD and RWD will have the same exact fitment. Customer hasn't replied back with any rubbing issues but will say that you can rub if you are under hard cornering.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

2018 Model 3 with 19" Avant Garde M580

*Size*: 19x8.5 +35 | 19x9.5 +40
*Finish*: Satin Silver
*Tires*: Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3+ 245/40/19 | 275/35/19
*Other*: Hub-centric | OE TPMS Compatible | Custom Offsets available


----------



## TARS-862 (Aug 24, 2018)

First off, want to say thanks to all those providing valuable information in this thread, and thanks in advance for helping me.

It's been educational, but mostly I have learned that there is a lot that I still don't understand.

Picking wheels has been much harder than anticipated. Here are the wheels that are currently at the top of my list: www.getyourwheels.com/view-wheel/blaque-diamond-wheels/blaque-diamond-bd3-matte-graphite

@GetYourWheels has the offset listed as "custom" for the BD-3s. My preference would be for the wheels to be flush or near flush with the fender. I will be lowering the car with UP Milds (0.9" reportedly.) I am considering either the staggered 19x8.5, 19x10 setup versus the standard 19x8.5 setup. Tires would be 245/40, and 275/35 in the rear for the staggered setup.

My questions/concerns:
Would either wheel/tire package have an effect on the fender gap?
Any rub, compliance issues?
Aesthetically I prefer staggered I think, though for me the the economics (price, range, ability to rotate) of a standard setup outweigh the look factor. But at the same time if they're are gains to be had with having the 19x10s in the back, I don't want to sacrifice performance. Can anyone add color on this?

I have a Performance model without the performance package, P3D-


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TARS-862 said:


> First off, want to say thanks to all those providing valuable information in this thread, and thanks in advance for helping me.
> 
> It's been educational, but mostly I have learned that there is a lot that I still don't understand.
> 
> ...


Hey there Tars,

The BD3 wheels will be custom machined for the Tesla Model 3 application so we would be looking at about 19X8.5 +25 and 19X10 +38.

With your new setup, since the overall size will be close to stock, it will not have an effect on the fender gap. Zero rub issues as long as we get the correct offset needed which we have perfected. If you have the RWD model, the bigger rear setup will help power through corners if that's what you're really looking for. Let me know if you need any additional help.


----------



## TARS-862 (Aug 24, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Hey there Tars,
> 
> The BD3 wheels will be custom machined for the Tesla Model 3 application so we would be looking at about 19X8.5 +25 and 19X10 +38.
> 
> With your new setup, since the overall size will be close to stock, it will not have an effect on the fender gap. Zero rub issues as long as we get the correct offset needed which we have perfected. If you have the RWD model, the bigger rear setup will help power through corners if that's what you're really looking for. Let me know if you need any additional help.


Thanks, that addresses much of the concern. I have AWD so would this mean the standard fitment would work better? I have the performance model but without the performance package, so my car has the 18" Aero wheels and not the 20" sport wheels. Just want to make sure I know the economic and performance sacrifices one way or the other before pulling the trigger.

Thanks again for the assistance.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TARS-862 said:


> Thanks, that addresses much of the concern. I have AWD so would this mean the standard fitment would work better? I have the performance model but without the performance package, so my car has the 18" Aero wheels and not the 20" sport wheels. Just want to make sure I know the economic and performance sacrifices one way or the other before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Thanks again for the assistance.


either setup will work fine but most of our customers who have AWD models just stick with the same size all around and we think probably best to go with that to give the end consumer that peace of mind.


----------



## stellavator (May 20, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> The OE stance with 8.5" all-around at +40 means the front wheels sit 17 mm in from the fender lip and the rears sit 27 mm in from the fender lip.
> So no matter what stagger you go with, if the idea is to even up the stance you want the rears to protrude about 10 mm more than the front. 9.5" fronts at +35 with 11.0" rears at +45 will do this perfectly and be just about flush.


If I am looking for a more flush stance, but want to maintain a square set up on an AWD, would it be appropriate then to find 19-8.5 +35 front and 19-8.5 +25 rear, with 245/40R19 or 255/35R19s, or something like that? What would be the best way to accomplish this? Square, but more flush front and rear. I don't want to get crazy, just a little better looking (more flush) than stock, and I don't like how stretched the stock set up is either.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

stellavator said:


> If I am looking for a more flush stance, but want to maintain a square set up on an AWD, would it be appropriate then to find 19-8.5 +35 front and 19-8.5 +25 rear, with 245/40R19 or 255/35R19s, or something like that? What would be the best way to accomplish this? Square, but more flush front and rear. I don't want to get crazy, just a little better looking (more flush) than stock, and I don't like how stretched the stock set up is either.


Yes, that choice of front/rear offset would be perfect for fixing the extra 10 mm tuck that the OE wheels have and would give you nice close-to-flush stance. Either of those tire sizes will work well too.


----------



## stellavator (May 20, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Yes, that choice of front/rear offset would be perfect for fixing the extra 10 mm tuck that the OE wheels have and would give you nice close-to-flush stance. Either of those tire sizes will work well too.


Thanks! If I have trouble finding rims with +25 offset, any problem using a 10 or 15 mm spacer? Will the offset from either a rim or spacer casue any problems with suspension, etc...? In other words, what's the risk of pushing the rims center of rotation or out by 15mm? Any effect at all on anything? Total wheel and suspension noob here.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

stellavator said:


> Thanks! If I have trouble finding rims with +25 offset, any problem using a 10 or 15 mm spacer? Will the offset from either a rim or spacer casue any problems with suspension, etc...? In other words, what's the risk of pushing the rims center of rotation or out by 15mm? Any effect at all on anything? Total wheel and suspension noob here.


Yes, the problem with Model 3 and spacers is that the studs are only 25 mm long and that means with most wheels if you use any spacer thicker than about 3 mm you will no longer get sufficient thread engagement with the lug nuts. That's a big no-no.
Best to get the right offset.


----------



## stellavator (May 20, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Yes, the problem with Model 3 and spacers is that the studs are only 25 mm long and that means with most wheels if you use any spacer thicker than about 3 mm you will no longer get sufficient thread engagement with the lug nuts. That's a big no-no.
> Best to get the right offset.


I get it. What about Blox spacers that bolt on to the original studs, and have incorporated studs that the wheel then bolts to? Are these inherently unsafe?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

stellavator said:


> I get it. What about Blox spacers that bolt on to the original studs, and have incorporated studs that the wheel then bolts to? Are these inherently unsafe?


No, if well engineered and correctly installed a steel or forged aluminum bolt-on spacer (or adapter as they are often called) can be a safe mod, however the problem again becomes one of thickness choice. In order for the OE studs not to interfere with wheel installation the bolt-on unit must be sufficiently thick enough to completely cover them. So this means you can't go any less than 25 mm, unless you want to start cutting down the original studs, but that's getting pretty committed and I'm sure Tesla would NOT be pleased if you needed warranty work at some point in the brake/hub/bearing area.
The only other way around this would be to go with a wheel that's drilled for flat-seat "mag" style lug nuts like Toyota, Mitsubishi and some Nissans.








Because the threaded shank portion goes nearly all the way through the wheel's center you could then use the extra engagement to go up to about an 8 mm spacer. The large diameter lug hole and flat seat area this requires though is very uncommon in the aftermarket and pretty much limited to custom-drilled stuff.
There is one final variation on the above concept though that can be made to work with many conventional conical seat wheels and that is the E.T. style nut.








As long as the wheel's lug holes are drilled large enough to accept the cylindrical shank portion at the bottom (usually 15.6 mm or 16 mm required) then you can use them and again gain another 5 mm or so of useable thread engagement, which should be enough to run up to an 8 mm spacer.


----------



## FlyNavy01 (Aug 31, 2017)

*PSA: *Not sure if this has been mentioned here but the Performance brakes apparently have thinner hats (to save weight?), and therefore create a ~2-3mm lip ring (69.5mm diameter) around the center bore (picture of mine below). You can read about it starting at post #23 of this thread.

Long story short: I noticed this issue about a month ago as soon as I removed the stock 20's to mount my aftermarket 19's. So I tried 5mm spacers to clear the lip, but only got 7 turns of lug nut thread engagement with my wheels (drove on those for about a week, but it made me nervous), so I ordered 3mm spacers and now get roughly 9 turns (13.5mm) of engagement, and they have been working fine the past few weeks.

The stock 20's have a machined ring and +35 offset to clearly accommodate for this, but a few less observant people have tried mounting aftermarket wheels and had severe vibration (and safety issues!) because the wheels were not flush against the hub, so please be careful.

The last photo below shows the initial 5mm spacer I tried before swapping for 3mm.


----------



## Nader (Mar 25, 2018)

FlyNavy01 said:


> *PSA: *Not sure if this has been mentioned here but the Performance brakes apparently have thinner hats (to save weight?), and therefore create a ~2-3mm lip ring (69.5mm diameter) around the center bore (picture of mine below). You can read about it starting at post #23 of this thread.
> 
> Long story short: I noticed this issue about a month ago as soon as I removed the stock 20's to mount my aftermarket 19's. So I tried 5mm spacers to clear the lip, but only got 7 turns of lug nut thread engagement with my wheels (drove on those for about a week, but it made me nervous), so I ordered 3mm spacers and now get roughly 9 turns (13.5mm) of engagement, and they have been working fine the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


I think I'd have a machine shop remove a few mils near the center bore. It's almost like it needs a stepped center bore. How does the stock where accommodate for it?


----------



## stellavator (May 20, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> No, if well engineered and correctly installed a steel or forged aluminum bolt-on spacer (or adapter as they are often called) can be a safe mod, however the problem again becomes one of thickness choice. In order for the OE studs not to interfere with wheel installation the bolt-on unit must be sufficiently thick enough to completely cover them. So this means you can't go any less than 25 mm, unless you want to start cutting down the original studs, but that's getting pretty committed and I'm sure Tesla would NOT be pleased if you needed warranty work at some point in the brake/hub/bearing area.
> The only other way around this would be to go with a wheel that's drilled for flat-seat "mag" style lug nuts like Toyota, Mitsubishi and some Nissans.
> View attachment 13981
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the detailed explaination. Very helpful!


----------



## FlyNavy01 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nader said:


> I think I'd have a machine shop remove a few mils near the center bore. It's almost like it needs a stepped center bore. How does the stock where accommodate for it?


That's one solution, however the spacers are a much cheaper and faster fix. See the third photo I posted for the stock wheel.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

FlyNavy01 said:


> *PSA: *Not sure if this has been mentioned here but the Performance brakes apparently have thinner hats (to save weight?), and therefore create a ~2-3mm lip ring (69.5mm diameter) around the center bore (picture of mine below). You can read about it starting at post #23 of this thread.
> 
> Long story short: I noticed this issue about a month ago as soon as I removed the stock 20's to mount my aftermarket 19's. So I tried 5mm spacers to clear the lip, but only got 7 turns of lug nut thread engagement with my wheels (drove on those for about a week, but it made me nervous), so I ordered 3mm spacers and now get roughly 9 turns (13.5mm) of engagement, and they have been working fine the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


@FlyNavy01 thank you so much for this very detailed post!
This is going to be a very important safety consideration for anyone fitting hub-centric (that is with center bore holes that are the same size as the hub) wheels.
Your choices will be machining the wheel to match what Tesla does (which you should NEVER do without written consent from the manufacturer) or adding a 3 mm spacer as you have done.
Note that it is much less of an issue with a more generic fit wheel that has a bore larger than 69.5 mm (which is the vast majority, usually 72.6 or 73 mm) that use centering rings. You would only need to grind the chamfered edge off the outside lip of the ring and ensure that it can be pushed at least 3 mm into the wheel's bore so as to avoid interference.

I'm away on vacay for a couple of weeks (enjoying a rented Model 3 in San Francisco ) but I'll mock up what that looks like and send some photos for reference when I'm back in the office.


----------



## stellavator (May 20, 2018)

Can anyone comment on rim weight? 

I am looking for 19s to put on my Model 3, and based on this thread, and others, it appears to me that the easiest and most fool(me)-proof way to do that is to get the T-sportline 19 in turbines. I like the looks, and they are made for Tesla, so no sizing issues. They are also offset +35, so just a bit prouder stance. But, they are 29 lbs, which is heavier than the stock 19 inch stilettos, and many aftermarket rims. 

My question is how much that really matters? Is it the same as me just being a little heavier, or is there an order of magnitude difference due to the effect on rotational force required to get them moving? Will I even notice? I will never track my car. It is an AWD, with stock 18s. But I really like it to feel light off the line.

Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

FlyNavy01 said:


> *PSA: *Not sure if this has been mentioned here but the Performance brakes apparently have thinner hats (to save weight?), and therefore create a ~2-3mm lip ring (69.5mm diameter) around the center bore (picture of mine below). You can read about it starting at post #23 of this thread.
> 
> Long story short: I noticed this issue about a month ago as soon as I removed the stock 20's to mount my aftermarket 19's. So I tried 5mm spacers to clear the lip, but only got 7 turns of lug nut thread engagement with my wheels (drove on those for about a week, but it made me nervous), so I ordered 3mm spacers and now get roughly 9 turns (13.5mm) of engagement, and they have been working fine the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Do the rears also have the 3mm lip? When running aggressive offsets, this can be important to keep in mind.


----------



## bobbymo (Aug 22, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> 2018 Model 3 with 19" Avant Garde M580
> 
> *Size*: 19x8.5 +35 | 19x9.5 +40
> *Finish*: Satin Silver
> ...


Any way we can get some more angles of this setup? Profile would be really nice!


----------



## FlyNavy01 (Aug 31, 2017)

ppower said:


> Do the rears also have the 3mm lip? When running aggressive offsets, this can be important to keep in mind.


Yes, 2mm lip on all four corners on my P3D+


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

FlyNavy01 said:


> *PSA: *Not sure if this has been mentioned here but the Performance brakes apparently have thinner hats (to save weight?), and therefore create a ~2-3mm lip ring (69.5mm diameter) around the center bore (picture of mine below). You can read about it starting at post #23 of this thread.
> 
> Long story short: I noticed this issue about a month ago as soon as I removed the stock 20's to mount my aftermarket 19's. So I tried 5mm spacers to clear the lip, but only got 7 turns of lug nut thread engagement with my wheels (drove on those for about a week, but it made me nervous), so I ordered 3mm spacers and now get roughly 9 turns (13.5mm) of engagement, and they have been working fine the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Yes, @FlyNavy01, thanks for bringing this to everyone's attention.



Mad Hungarian said:


> @FlyNavy01 thank you so much for this very detailed post!
> This is going to be a very important safety consideration for anyone fitting hub-centric (that is with center bore holes that are the same size as the hub) wheels.
> Your choices will be machining the wheel to match what Tesla does (which you should NEVER do without written consent from the manufacturer) or adding a 3 mm spacer as you have done.
> Note that it is much less of an issue with a more generic fit wheel that has a bore larger than 69.5 mm (which is the vast majority, usually 72.6 or 73 mm) that use centering rings. You would only need to grind the chamfered edge off the outside lip of the ring and ensure that it can be pushed at least 3 mm into the wheel's bore so as to avoid interference.
> ...


Thanks for all the help, @Mad Hungarian, can't wait to see your additional info. This was one of my big concerns when looking at modifying my order to include the PUP. I am going to need new rims and tires right away for winter.

@Mad Hungarian, did you end up modifying your order yet too?


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

stellavator said:


> Can anyone comment on rim weight?
> 
> I am looking for 19s to put on my Model 3, and based on this thread, and others, it appears to me that the easiest and most fool(me)-proof way to do that is to get the T-sportline 19 in turbines. I like the looks, and they are made for Tesla, so no sizing issues. They are also offset +35, so just a bit prouder stance. But, they are 29 lbs, which is heavier than the stock 19 inch stilettos, and many aftermarket rims.
> 
> ...


I have experience with my Turbo Miata and two sets of wheels/tires. One set of wheels is 10lbs ant the other is 15lbs. The tires both have a 300 tread wear rating but the 15lb wheels have 195 width vs 205.

Off the line acceleration is the same for both as far as the butt-o-meter can tell. The Turbo makes the acceleration traction limited (like Teslas). Upper gear acceleration is still feels the same as well eventhough there is plenty of traction.

Where I feel a difference, is in the ride quality. My shock/spring setup easily keeps the lighter wheel under control but I can get a little hop with the heavier wheel over multiple sharp bumps.

My Miata weighs 2,350lbs while the Dual Motor TM3 will weigh over 4,000lbs. Therefore I believe the shocks/springs will have much higher rates and be more tolerant of additional wheel weight.

I plan to get 28lb wheels (inexpensive) and I'm not worried about the acceleration and ride/handling will change significantly. I also plan to go to 245 width tires which could improve acceleration slightly (assuming Tesla has not artificially limited acceleration with software...not sure this is a good assumption)

Because the TM3 has so much torque, get tires with the same or lower tread wear rating and acceleration will be as good or better.


----------



## stellavator (May 20, 2018)

Rob Washington said:


> I have experience with my Turbo Miata and two sets of wheels/tires. One set of wheels is 10lbs ant the other is 15lbs. The tires both have a 300 tread wear rating but the 15lb wheels have 195 width vs 205.
> 
> Off the line acceleration is the same for both as far as the butt-o-meter can tell. The Turbo makes the acceleration traction limited (like Teslas). Upper gear acceleration is still feels the same as well eventhough there is plenty of traction.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Why would the lower tread wear rating cause better acceleration? More grip? I was looking at either the T-Sportline 18s with 245/45 Pilot Sport A/S 3+, or the heavier T-Sportline 19s with 245/40 Pilot Sport A/S 3+. I like the looks of the 19s, and want the Ultra High Per all seasons due to climate. Just am afraid of losing any noticeable performance adding 8lbs of weight to each rim, plus the slightly bigger tire.


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

stellavator said:


> Thank you. Why would the lower tread wear rating cause better acceleration? More grip? I was looking at either the T-Sportline 18s with 245/45 Pilot Sport A/S 3+, or the heavier T-Sportline 19s with 245/40 Pilot Sport A/S 3+. I like the looks of the 19s, and want the Ultra High Per all seasons due to climate. Just am afraid of losing any noticeable performance adding 8lbs of weight to each rim, plus the slightly bigger tire.


Since the TM3 has huge amounts of torque and would spin the tires without traction control more grip should generate more acceleration.

Those tires have 500 tread wear which is same as stock. You won't notice any performance difference even with the wider tire and slightly larger diameter which both work in your favor for improving acceleration on a Tesla.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

thredge said:


> Yes, @FlyNavy01, thanks for bringing this to everyone's attention.
> 
> Thanks for all the help, @Mad Hungarian, can't wait to see your additional info. This was one of my big concerns when looking at modifying my order to include the PUP. I am going to need new rims and tires right away for winter.
> 
> @Mad Hungarian, did you end up modifying your order yet too?


I did, but things are in a really weird place at the moment as I got an email on Tuesday telling my delivery date was coming up but no one can tell me if the PUO has been added or not. So far my account shows no change, and Customer Support doesn't know anything yet either. Really hope Delivery specialist calls back soon.
Kind of freaking out a little in the meantime.
Actually going to be at the factory for a tour tomorrow, maybe I'll get lucky and someone there will have some answers.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> I did, but things are in a really weird place at the moment as I got an email on Tuesday telling my delivery date was coming up but no one can tell me if the PUO has been added or not. So far my account shows no change, and Customer Support doesn't know anything yet either. Really hope Delivery specialist calls back soon.
> Kind of freaking out a little in the meantime.
> Actually going to be at the factory for a tour tomorrow, maybe I'll get lucky and someone there will have some answers.


Would be awesome if you can get a specialist at the factory to tell you. This is getting kind of frustrating. Why the heck aren't the people at Tesla able to find these things out. They really need to up the communication game with their stores and specialists. I mean a vertically integrated company should be able to have this kind of information at their fingertips. How a car came off the line should be an obvious one.


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

@Mad Hungarian - loving the Weds RN-55M Black Blue Machine wheels but they only come in 18". Are you aware of any like them that are available in 20"?


----------



## JC593 (Jun 10, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> either setup will work fine but most of our customers who have AWD models just stick with the same size all around and we think probably best to go with that to give the end consumer that peace of mind.


Hey!

I was looking at TSW Bathursts in A square 20x9 setup and I found an error on your website! TSW shows it has an et30 which would be perfect for being flush but yours says ET35. Can you confirm? I'm looking for sizing like the one below. But I also like being able to rotate them for longer life!

I have a Red 3 and was going to go with silver option(always liked silver wheels) and think it would compliment the trim better. What you guys think?

Was also considering AG wheels but they only offer 20x8.5 and 20x10


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

JC593 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I was looking at TSW Bathursts in A square 20x9 setup and I found an error on your website! TSW shows it has an et30 which would be perfect for being flush but yours says ET35. Can you confirm? I'm looking for sizing like the one below. But I also like being able to rotate them for longer life!
> 
> ...


The fitment coding on our site just pulls the first size in the offset range.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

If any Performance Upgrade owners are wondering about aftermarket wheels, we added a chamfer on the center bore of the wheels to accommodate the step on the cars hub. This was done and ordered on a Stance wheel but can be ordered like this from Vertini, Avant Garde and VS Forged. Other aftermarket wheels that come hub centric will need to be machined out for the step. Any other aftermarket wheels that require hub rings, we'll have to look into a solution for a specialized hub ring.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

@GetYourWheels I update my order to the Performance Upgrade Package, and need to get set up with all season wheels and tires that I'll run in the winter time because of that.

My initial thoughts are 19 in. (x8,5 in.) with a sporty all season that will be good for efficiency as well. Could you recommend a tire? I'm still trying to decide on a rim style. Would the same 19 in. sport tire Tesla uses be a good fit? (Continental ProContact RX) I had some Continental Extreme Contact DWS's on the last car, and they reduced the sporty feel a noticeable amount over the OEM Bridgestone Potenza RE050A's. So I would like to prevent that, but want to maintain efficiency the best I can.

Additionally, are you doing any of the foam installation like the Tesla tires come from the factory for reduced road noise? I was curious if anyone out their is doing that to match the Tesla installation to help with road noise.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

thredge said:


> @GetYourWheels I update my order to the Performance Upgrade Package, and need to get set up with all season wheels and tires that I'll run in the winter time because of that.
> 
> My initial thoughts are 19 in. (x8,5 in.) with a sporty all season that will be good for efficiency as well. Could you recommend a tire? I'm still trying to decide on a rim style. Would the same 19 in. sport tire Tesla uses be a good fit? (Continental ProContact RX) I had some Continental Extreme Contact DWS's on the last car, and they reduced the sporty feel a noticeable amount over the OEM Bridgestone Potenza RE050A's. So I would like to prevent that, but want to maintain efficiency the best I can.
> 
> Additionally, are you doing any of the foam installation like the Tesla tires come from the factory for reduced road noise? I was curious if anyone out their is doing that to match the Tesla installation to help with road noise.


For 235/40/19, the Toyo Proxes 4+ or the Nexen N'Fera AU7 is a decent tire for the price but if you have the money, I'd shoot for the Primacy MXM4 or the ContiPro Contact. 245/40/19 gives you a bit more options to choose from like the General G-Max AS-05, BFGoodrich g-Force Comp 2 A/S has been great, Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3+ is definitely up there or you could even run the new Bridgestone Potenza RE980AS. All great all-season tires.

Foam installations are not done and those are already added on the tires that have them like the ProContact RX in 235 or 245/40/19 or the Michelin Primacy MXM4 in 245/40/19. Is it worth it? I don't think so. You'll also get shops that won't patch those tires if you do happen to have a nail puncture on the tread.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

thredge said:


> Would be awesome if you can get a specialist at the factory to tell you. This is getting kind of frustrating. Why the heck aren't the people at Tesla able to find these things out. They really need to up the communication game with their stores and specialists. I mean a vertically integrated company should be able to have this kind of information at their fingertips. How a car came off the line should be an obvious one.


Finally got an email back from the Delivery Specialist on Friday morning just before the tour confirming that she sees my PUO upgrade request and has opened a second Case file number on it, but as of today still zero further info or changes to my account and agreement. I know they're under incredible strain at the moment to push for the end of Q3, but this is no fun at all.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> @Mad Hungarian - loving the Weds RN-55M Black Blue Machine wheels but they only come in 18". Are you aware of any like them that are available in 20"?


Well if you're after that specific color combo you're going to have a tough time I think, somewhat rare.
As far as a split-5 spoke design goes though I really like those TSW Bathhursts that Josh posted just below your question and the rotary forging should make them decently light. TSW also makes a cast wheel called the Sprint that is even closer in appearance to the RN-55M, but it's going to be somewhat heavier.
@GetYourWheels have you got access to anything in a black/blue finish 20" for our man here?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> @Mad Hungarian - loving the Weds RN-55M Black Blue Machine wheels but they only come in 18". Are you aware of any like them that are available in 20"?


off the top of my head.. those black blue machined finish is one of its kind from Weds. We do something similar like that but only through custom finish with a gloss black over a brushed blue finish but any thing off the shelf, that's going to be hard to find other than those Weds.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> For 235/40/19, the Toyo Proxes 4+ or the Nexen N'Fera AU7 is a decent tire for the price but if you have the money, I'd shoot for the Primacy MXM4 or the ContiPro Contact. 245/40/19 gives you a bit more options to choose from like the General G-Max AS-05, BFGoodrich g-Force Comp 2 A/S has been great, Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3+ is definitely up there or you could even run the new Bridgestone Potenza RE980AS. All great all-season tires.
> 
> Foam installations are not done and those are already added on the tires that have them like the ProContact RX in 235 or 245/40/19 or the Michelin Primacy MXM4 in 245/40/19. Is it worth it? I don't think so. You'll also get shops that won't patch those tires if you do happen to have a nail puncture on the tread.


Thanks for narrowing it down for me, BWAHAHAHA! 

Looks like I have some research to do.


----------



## DNAPoPo (Aug 17, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> For 235/40/19, the Toyo Proxes 4+ or the Nexen N'Fera AU7 is a decent tire for the price but if you have the money, I'd shoot for the Primacy MXM4 or the ContiPro Contact. 245/40/19 gives you a bit more options to choose from like the General G-Max AS-05, BFGoodrich g-Force Comp 2 A/S has been great, Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3+ is definitely up there or you could even run the new Bridgestone Potenza RE980AS. All great all-season tires.
> 
> Foam installations are not done and those are already added on the tires that have them like the ProContact RX in 235 or 245/40/19 or the Michelin Primacy MXM4 in 245/40/19. Is it worth it? I don't think so. You'll also get shops that won't patch those tires if you do happen to have a nail puncture on the tread.


Any thoughts on the Pilot Sport A/S 3+?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

DNAPoPo said:


> Any thoughts on the Pilot Sport A/S 3+?


It's sought after a lot. It's usually a toss up between the A/S 3+ and the DWS06 with I believe the A/S 3+ coming out just ahead.


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

@Mad Hungarian 
@GetYourWheels

I just found out the Weds RN55-M is available now in a 19". They have an 8.5" and a 9.5" with +38 offset. Can I fit the 9.5" in a square set up with 255/40 tires and a 1.5" lowering on the AWD? These wheels are too good to pass up for a blue M3...


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> View attachment 14546
> @Mad Hungarian
> @GetYourWheels
> 
> I just found out the Weds RN55-M is available now in a 19". They have an 8.5" and a 9.5" with +38 offset. Can I fit the 9.5" in a square set up with 255/40 tires and a 1.5" lowering on the AWD? These wheels are too good to pass up for a blue M3...


And would I need a spacer in the back to make front and back both flush or close to flush?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> View attachment 14546
> @Mad Hungarian
> @GetYourWheels
> I just found out the Weds RN55-M is available now in a 19". They have an 8.5" and a 9.5" with +38 offset. Can I fit the 9.5" in a square set up with 255/40 tires and a 1.5" lowering on the AWD? These wheels are too good to pass up for a blue M3...





MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> And would I need a spacer in the back to make front and back both flush or close to flush?


You could run the 19X9.5 +38 all aorund if you want to. I'd probably look at putting a 10mm spacer in the rear to flush it out.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

ADK46 said:


> I photoshopped something as a joke to share with my Porsche 928 friends, but I think the original forged "manhole" wheels look pretty good on a black Model 3. Electrically-driven wheels should be different, don't you think? I have an extra set, too.
> 
> View attachment 13430


Those look like they would have similar airflow qualities to the Aero wheels.

I think a lightweight forged 19" wheel with aerodynamic advantages would sell reasonably well and at a premium for those who wanted the best of both worlds in terms of city/hwy range and acceleration. I think Tesla should offer them as a high-profit margin accessory or option. I would like to see the venting placed closer to the center of the wheel hub so the air was forced to flow around the brake discs.


----------



## David Liguori (Mar 21, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> The OE stance with 8.5" all-around at +40 means the front wheels sit 17 mm in from the fender lip and the rears sit 27 mm in from the fender lip.
> So no matter what stagger you go with, if the idea is to even up the stance you want the rears to protrude about 10 mm more than the front. 9.5" fronts at +35 with 11.0" rears at +45 will do this perfectly and be just about flush.


Great info. In regard to your suggestion above, does tire width factor into the fender clearance? 
In other words with the 9.5 x19 w +35 in the front can I use a 265-35 tire, which is slightly wider than the wheel, or is that too wide and will hit the fender? 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

GetYourWheels said:


> You could run the 19X9.5 +38 all aorund if you want to. I'd probably look at putting a 10mm spacer in the rear to flush it out.


Agreed, that'd be just about perfect.
Note you will need the bolt-on type spacers as anything more than 3 mm thick means you'd no longer have sufficent thread engagement on your lug nuts. And before ordering be sure to find out if there is at least 15 mm of open cavity on the backside of this wheel between the lug holes. That's essential because the car's 25 mm long studs will protrude about 15 mm past the surface of your 10 mm spacer, so they need to be able to nest inside the cavities on the back side of the wheel. If the wheel does not have these cavities, or they are too shallow for the amout of stud you will have protruding, then your only option would be to cut them. Not a great idea on a new car with warranty.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

David Liguori said:


> Great info. In regard to your suggestion above, does tire width factor into the fender clearance?
> In other words with the 9.5 x19 w +35 in the front can I use a 265-35 tire, which is slightly wider than the wheel, or is that too wide and will hit the fender?
> Thanks in advance for your help.


265/35R19 at that offset should be just about exactly as wide as you can go in front without rubbing. And you'd have some SERIOUS grip.


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> off the top of my head.. those black blue machined finish is one of its kind from Weds. We do something similar like that but only through custom finish with a gloss black over a brushed blue finish but any thing off the shelf, that's going to be hard to find other than those Weds.


Tell me about the custom finish! Start with blue wheel and cover with black?


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> For 235/40/19, the Toyo Proxes 4+ or the Nexen N'Fera AU7 is a decent tire for the price but if you have the money, I'd shoot for the Primacy MXM4 or the ContiPro Contact. 245/40/19 gives you a bit more options to choose from like the General G-Max AS-05, BFGoodrich g-Force Comp 2 A/S has been great, Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3+ is definitely up there or you could even run the new Bridgestone Potenza RE980AS. All great all-season tires.
> 
> Foam installations are not done and those are already added on the tires that have them like the ProContact RX in 235 or 245/40/19 or the Michelin Primacy MXM4 in 245/40/19. Is it worth it? I don't think so. You'll also get shops that won't patch those tires if you do happen to have a nail puncture on the tread.





thredge said:


> Thanks for narrowing it down for me, BWAHAHAHA!
> 
> Looks like I have some research to do.


Well, did a little research... mainly the Tirerack reviews and comments. I'm leaning toward the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3+ with the Bridgestone Potenza RE980AS close behind.

So, with both of those, I assume they are a stickier tire, vs. the OE equipment that are listed as touring all-season tires vs. Ultra High performance all-season tires, so I'm kind of curious about the efficiency loss. The range was one of the reasons I went for the model 3. Want a sporty car, but don't want to suffer too much range degradation.

Additionally, I see they have a 235/35ZR20 and a 255/35ZR20 in that tire. So I'm also considering keeping the 20s for the upcoming winter season and possibly setting those up as my winter tires for now, and then dialing in the summer package a little more over the winter, hopefully with some more background from @Mad Hungarian on the effect of some different setups.. Is there much I'm losing with the lower profile tire vs. the 19 in, I was originally considering? Wear / rolling efficiency / winter handling / etc ?

Also, I think it sounded like if I go with the wider tire I can expect additional range loss? I do prefer a more square looking tire fitment though than the stretched look. My current car is running 245s on an 8in rim, which I like the look of, but I also think that is the narrowest rim that tire is allowed to fit. So that width spec is 1.65 in, above the rim width & the 255 would be 1.54 in. above an 8.5 in, rim width. So I would assume a fairly similar square width to what I have on my current car. I don't think the stretch look is excessive on the various OE wheel options, but not as much to my taste.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## David Liguori (Mar 21, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> 265/35R19 at that offset should be just about exactly as wide as you can go in front without rubbing. And you'd have some SERIOUS grip.


The is the response I was hoping for, you made my day .
I have a two-part follow-up, although I am not sure if this is the right thread to ask this. Does this set up, which will max out my available space in the front, preclude me from lowering a bit, or no? I am interested in the TSportline 1" drop.

Part two of this question is....I am seriously considering dropping the front only. Maybe its my imagination but in all the photos of lowered cars it seems the rear fender is much closer to the tire than the front, to the point where (IMO only) it looks great in front but a bit squat in the rear. Lowering the front only will fix that and I believe give the car a more aggressive (aka badass) look. The actual question is, does anyone know of a reason this is a bad idea and I should not do it?


----------



## JC593 (Jun 10, 2018)

David Liguori said:


> The is the response I was hoping for, you made my day .
> I have a two-part follow-up, although I am not sure if this is the right thread to ask this. Does this set up, which will max out my available space in the front, preclude me from lowering a bit, or no? I am interested in the TSportline 1" drop.
> 
> Part two of this question is....I am seriously considering dropping the front only. Maybe its my imagination but in all the photos of lowered cars it seems the rear fender is much closer to the tire than the front, to the point where (IMO only) it looks great in front but a bit squat in the rear. Lowering the front only will fix that and I believe give the car a more aggressive (aka badass) look. The actual question is, does anyone know of a reason this is a bad idea and I should not do it?


answer for part two would be to get Mountain pass or unplugged coilers, these are adjustable and would be able to give you the rake you are looking for. (make the front end seem lower than the rear).


----------



## David Liguori (Mar 21, 2018)

JC593 said:


> answer for part two would be to get Mountain pass or unplugged coilers, these are adjustable and would be able to give you the rake you are looking for. (make the front end seem lower than the rear).


Thanks JC539. I am aware of that option, but it would be considerably more expensive, much more than I want to spend.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Hey guys - New Guy here. Taking delivery of my M3P+ Sep 28.
I'll probably wear out the stock tires then upgrade wheels and tires. 
Is there room to install 18" forged wheels over the larger front brakes?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

David Liguori said:


> Thanks JC539. I am aware of that option, but it would be considerably more expensive, much more than I want to spend.


Lowering it wouldn't pose a problem, if the tires are going to rub they're going to rub matter what spring you have. Lowering it just changes how often it'll rub. This is because lowering springs don't allow the wheel/tire to travel any further (assuming you don't cut bump stops or do any other mods), it just lowers the resting position of the suspension.
Now as to just lowering in front, this generally gives chassis purists heart palpitations as you're messing with the car's finely calibrated ride and handling balance. A lot of hard work goes into making a good set of lowering springs work as a harmonious ensemble. In experimenting with such things I've found mis-matching them can create an odd disconnect in how the front and rear of the car react to the same road imperfections, in extreme cases setting up a kind of disjointed "hobby horse" sensation over large bumps and undulations. 
Having said that, lower and stiffer front-only springs shouldn't make the car unsafe, it'll just understeer (want to plow towards the outside of the corner when reaching traction limits) more. Which is boring but easy to manage, most cars are tuned that way.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Feathermerchant said:


> Hey guys - New Guy here. Taking delivery of my M3P+ Sep 28.
> I'll probably wear out the stock tires then upgrade wheels and tires.
> Is there room to install 18" forged wheels over the larger front brakes?


The fronts aren't actually the problem, it's the rear. Depends very much on the internal diameter of the barrel of the wheel in question, but we've already seen some 18" being fitted so there is definitely stuff out there that works.
Getting my car in 10 days (hopefully) and you can bet one of the first stops will be our PD garage for a full 3D scan and 18" fit-up... news as it happens.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> Tell me about the custom finish! Start with blue wheel and cover with black?


It'll just start from whatever finish the wheels come in and we'll completely strip the wheels finish, brush or polish any area for the blue finish unless you want a solid blue, mask, coat. bake, dry, mask coat for black, bake and dry. End result would be like this


----------



## voip-ninja (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey all!

I am taking delivery of my dual motor model 3 next week hopefully (already been re-scheduled once) and ordered the car with Aeros specifically because I planned to eventually turn those into winter wheels.

Is there a "short" list of hub-centric bolt on wheels for the model 3 (non Performance)?

I know T-sportline wheels will fit, but it doesn't look like they offer too many 19" choices right now.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

voip-ninja said:


> Is there a "short" list of hub-centric bolt on wheels for the model 3 (non Performance)?
> 
> I know T-sportline wheels will fit, but it doesn't look like they offer too many 19" choices right now.


Avant Garde, Vertini, Stance, VS Forged and Savini all custom machine their wheels for specific offset, hub bore size and bolt pattern.


----------



## voip-ninja (Sep 25, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> Avant Garde, Vertini, Stance, VS Forged and Savini all custom machine their wheels for specific offset, hub bore size and bolt pattern.


Thanks for responding.

Does that mean I need to order the wheels custom and know all of the correct dimensions to get them built hub-centric for my car?

This sounds like something I would probably prefer not to do.


----------



## David Liguori (Mar 21, 2018)

voip-ninja said:


> Thanks for responding.
> 
> Does that mean I need to order the wheels custom and know all of the correct dimensions to get them built hub-centric for my car?
> 
> This sounds like something I would probably prefer not to do.


No, not at all.
After several weeks of looking I just ordered a set of wheels/tires for the 3 I am due to pick up this sat. If you are going stock size, 18 or 19 x 8.5 almost every manufacturer has a good selection of wheels with the OEM 114.3 bolt pattern and +40 offset. It is not critical to match the bore/hub size, it just cannot be smaller, which you are unlikely to find. There is a great post (can't remember where) about how the bolt force, not the hub, does all the work. In the event you still want a tight hub you can always get a concentric/hub adaptor ring, which is cheap. Most wheel websites allow you to enter your car info and it will pre-select wheels that fit your vehicle. Easy peasy


----------



## voip-ninja (Sep 25, 2017)

David Liguori said:


> No, not at all.
> After several weeks of looking I just ordered a set of wheels/tires for the 3 I am due to pick up this sat. If you are going stock size, 18 or 19 x 8.5 almost every manufacturer has a good selection of wheels with the OEM 114.3 bolt pattern and +40 offset. It is not critical to match the bore/hub size, it just cannot be smaller, which you are unlikely to find. There is a great post (can't remember where) about how the bolt force, not the hub, does all the work. In the event you still want a tight hub you can always get a concentric/hub adaptor ring, which is cheap. Most wheel websites allow you to enter your car info and it will pre-select wheels that fit your vehicle. Easy peasy


I have had two very bad experiences using hub rings, so I won't use them again, I would really prefer wheels that fit properly directly to the vehicle hub... this also makes it easier for me since I swap the winter/summer wheels out myself and lining them up if they don't fit the hub directly can be a pain in the neck (literally, as I have a bad back).


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

David Liguori said:


> No, not at all.
> After several weeks of looking I just ordered a set of wheels/tires for the 3 I am due to pick up this sat. If you are going stock size, 18 or 19 x 8.5 almost every manufacturer has a good selection of wheels with the OEM 114.3 bolt pattern and +40 offset. It is not critical to match the bore/hub size, it just cannot be smaller, which you are unlikely to find. There is a great post (can't remember where) about how the bolt force, not the hub, does all the work. In the event you still want a tight hub you can always get a concentric/hub adaptor ring, which is cheap. Most wheel websites allow you to enter your car info and it will pre-select wheels that fit your vehicle. Easy peasy


The post you allude to is here.
Rings work great on Model 3, but I get that some owners prefer the convenience of not having fuss with them during swaps.
@voip-ninja if you're in that camp, when shopping for wheels the dimension you need for the center bore to match the hub is 64.1 mm.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

voip-ninja said:


> Thanks for responding.
> 
> Does that mean I need to order the wheels custom and know all of the correct dimensions to get them built hub-centric for my car?
> 
> This sounds like something I would probably prefer not to do.


We have all the dimensions needed for the Model 3. Just when you order from us, we just need to know if you have the performance upgrade or not. From the list of brands I gave you, each set is custom made and can accommodate for the step in the performance upgrade.


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

@GetYourWheels 
@Mad Hungarian 
So if I go with a 20x9 square set up and I want the front wheels to sit just at or inside the front fender lip what offset should I do with 245/35 tires?


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> @GetYourWheels
> @Mad Hungarian
> So if I go with a 20x9 square set up and I want the front wheels to sit just at or inside the front fender lip what offset should I do with 245/35 tires?


A 35 offset with 245 tires should put the tire just inside the front fender if I measured correctly. Not sure if this will work on a lowered car though. Anyone else have this combo with pictures?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> @GetYourWheels
> @Mad Hungarian
> So if I go with a 20x9 square set up and I want the front wheels to sit just at or inside the front fender lip what offset should I do with 245/35 tires?





Rob Washington said:


> A 35 offset with 245 tires should put the tire just inside the front fender if I measured correctly. Not sure if this will work on a lowered car though. Anyone else have this combo with pictures?


Common setup we do up front.

Check out this one we did with 20X9 +35 with 245/35/20 up front. lowered on springs as well. Safe setup for stock height too.


----------



## atlas310 (May 10, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Common setup we do up front.
> 
> Check out this one we did with 20X9 +35 with 245/35/20 up front. lowered on springs as well. Safe setup for stock height too.


Can the Vertini's be done in matte black or bronze? What's the weight on those 20s?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

atlas310 said:


> Can the Vertini's be done in matte black or bronze? What's the weight on those 20s?


That would fall under the custom finish category so it would be an additional cost. Most of them come standard in Gloss Black and Brushed Bronze.

These Vertini RF1.1 came out to be 23 lbs for the front and 24 lbs for the rear.


----------



## juanmedina (Apr 29, 2017)

I am thinking about getting either Volk Racing CE28 SL 18x9.5 +35 or Enkei RPF01 SBC 18x9.5 +38. Will those fit? or the G25 19" will look insane I think.


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> Common setup we do up front.
> 
> Check out this one we did with 20X9 +35 with 245/35/20 up front. lowered on springs as well. Safe setup for stock height too.


Thank you. Looks perfect!


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

You don’t happen to sell spacers to work in the 3 do you? I am at least going to need 3-5mm spacers to accommodate the PUP lip and use my Volk GT-C in 19x9 +38. There aren’t many available with the 69.5mm hub, and the raised bolt seems to be a problem. Remove the bolt and just use 70.5mm bore spacers?


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Have anyone try fitting 265/35/19 square setup on their M3? Mountain Pass Performance is running 275/35/19 with 19x10+35 Advan Racing on The Future, their M3 project car without any issues. Would like to see if there are additional data point from M3 owners.
Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## David Herrera (Aug 1, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> The factory 18x8.5 +40 wheels are tucked in 17mm from the front outside fender edge and about 27mm in back.
> Knowing this the math says:
> An 8.5 in front at +25 would poke 2mm past the fender.
> A 10.0 in back at +35 would tuck 3mm inside the fender.


@Mad Hungarian Can you help me understand the math you used to calculate distance from the fender after going from +40mm to +25mm offset? If the factory offset is +40mm on 8.5" wheel and you then replace with wheel a new 8.5" wheel with a +25mm offset. That is +15mm closer to the fender leaving a +2mm space from the front outside fender edge. However, the wheel is still within the fender. Is this correct, because you mentioned the wheel would be +2mm past the fender. Thanks!!!


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

David Herrera said:


> @Mad Hungarian Can you help me understand the math you used to calculate distance from the fender after going from +40mm to +25mm offset? If the factory offset is +40mm on 8.5" wheel and you then replace with wheel a new 8.5" wheel with a +25mm offset. That is +15mm closer to the fender leaving a +2mm space from the front outside fender edge. However, the wheel is still within the fender. Is this correct, because you mentioned the wheel would be +2mm past the fender. Thanks!!!


Apologies, in the above example I typed in the tire sidewall-to-fender-edge data for the front, which is 17 mm. The front wheel rim edge-to-fender-edge is actually 14 mm because the OE wheels actually stand proud of the OE tires (as anyone who's gone negative on curb clearance can painfully attest). So by keeping the 8.5" width and going from a +40 to a +25 offset you'd actually poke the front wheel out 1 mm (not sure how I got 2 mm... my Low Coffee light must have been on that day).
Note the rear data is correct.


----------



## David Herrera (Aug 1, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Apologies, in the above example I typed in the tire sidewall-to-fender-edge data for the front, which is 17 mm. The front wheel rim edge-to-fender-edge is actually 14 mm because the OE wheels actually stand proud of the OE tires (as anyone who's gone negative on curb clearance can painfully attest). So by keeping the 8.5" width and going from a +40 to a +25 offset you'd actually poke the front wheel out 1 mm (not sure how I got 2 mm... my Low Coffee light must have been on that day).
> Note the rear data is correct.


@Mad Hungarian thanks for the clarification. I was going nuts trying to figure out what I was missing and why my calculation would not sum up.


----------



## David Liguori (Mar 21, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> Have anyone try fitting 265/35/19 square setup on their M3? Mountain Pass Performance is running 275/35/19 with 19x10+35 Advan Racing on The Future, their M3 project car without any issues. Would like to see if there are additional data point from M3 owners.
> Thanks in advance for your input.


 Picked my car this past Saturday and swapped out the wheels-tires first thing Sunday morn. I am running a square setup on 19 x 9.5" wheels with 265/35/19 Michelin Pilot Sport 4S tires. I spent the day Sunday in the hills driving pretty aggressively on reasonably well paved twisty mtn roads. On one high-speed right-hand sweeper I hit a good size dip in the pavement that caused the front left tire to make very brief light contact with the fender. It was not nearly enough to concern me. and that was the only time it happened. I suppose if you are driving hard on crappy pavement you might have more of an issue, but if the roads are that bad you should probably slow down anyway.

Overall I am really impressed with the handling, It was damn good with the stock tires and as you would expect even better with the wider/better rubber. Looks were also my motivation for the upgrade. There are suddenly an awful lot of 3's in my area (just across the bay from the factory) and I want to stand out from the crowd. I am just finishing up the chrome delete and getting the windows tinted tomorrow. I'll post pics in a day or two, it's pretty damn sweet!


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

David Liguori said:


> Picked my car this past Saturday and swapped out the wheels-tires first thing Sunday morn. I am running a square setup on 19 x 9.5" wheels with 265/35/19 Michelin Pilot Sport 4S tires. I spent the day Sunday in the hills driving pretty aggressively on reasonably well paved twisty mtn roads. On one high-speed right-hand sweeper I hit a good size dip in the pavement that caused the front left tire to make very brief light contact with the fender. It was not nearly enough to concern me. and that was the only time it happened. I suppose if you are driving hard on crappy pavement you might have more of an issue, but if the roads are that bad you should probably slow down anyway.
> 
> Overall I am really impressed with the handling, It was damn good with the stock tires and as you would expect even better with the wider/better rubber. Looks were also my motivation for the upgrade. There are suddenly an awful lot of 3's in my area (just across the bay from the factory) and I want to stand out from the crowd. I am just finishing up the chrome delete and getting the windows tinted tomorrow. I'll post pics in a day or two, it's pretty damn sweet!


What is the offset of your 19x9.5" wheels? BTW, I'm one of those 3 in your area, Mountain View, lol.


----------



## David Liguori (Mar 21, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> What is the offset of your 19x9.5" wheels? BTW, I'm one of those 3 in your area, Mountain View, lol.


Sorry, offset is +35. I can't see going any wider on the front but the rear still has room if someone wanted to go staggered.

I am in San Carlos. If you ever cruise up to Skyline/ hwy 84 send me a pm and I'll meet you for a mtn run. That is assuming you get your new set-up so you can keep up....;-)


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

David Liguori said:


> Sorry, offset is +35. I can't see going any wider on the front but the rear still has room if someone wanted to go staggered.
> 
> I am in San Carlos. If you ever cruise up to Skyline/ hwy 84 send me a pm and I'll meet you for a mtn run. That is assuming you get your new set-up so you can keep up....;-)


My P+ came with the Pilot Sport 4S, just not as wide as your 265. 

BTW do you mind share what wheel do you have?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## David Liguori (Mar 21, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> My P+ came with the Pilot Sport 4S, just not as wide as your 265.
> 
> BTW do you mind share what wheel do you have?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hiep Dao (Aug 25, 2018)

I have a problem.

I just got my Model 3 two days ago. I wasn't able to change out the hideous 18'' aero wheels in time so I took delivery of a Blue LR, AWD, white interior 18'' aero wheel Tesla. Long story short I ended up getting 4 new aftermarket 18'' TSportline turbine wheels in the space gray color. Do you guys think this will look OK with the blue car and white interior? I got the 18'' ones to preserve range and also so I wouldn't have to buy new tires.

Herein lies the problem. Tesla refuses to put the wheels on for me because they don't want to put aftermarket tires on, saying it will void the warranty on the car...is this true?? Now, all the local tires stores and repair shops refuse to change out the tires because they have never worked on Teslas and/or afraid of the messing up the TPMS and say that if they changed out the tire i'd have to recalibrate the TPMS, is this true? And can Tesla only do this??

I don't know what to do to get these new rims/tires on the car since no one around here seems to want to do it. I live in the Tysons Corner, VA (northern VA) area so if anyone knows of anyone around here that can do it, please tell me!!!


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

Trying to think through some things and had a question. Do 9.5" +40 rub on the inside suspension? Does it need to be at least +38 or +35 to clear?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

ppower said:


> Trying to think through some things and had a question. Do 9.5" +40 rub on the inside suspension? Does it need to be at least +38 or +35 to clear?


We haven't tested a +40 but I'd say that would be absolute max. Would need another Model 3 here to test that again


----------



## Kyle-Lee (Sep 26, 2018)

@GetYourWheels I see a lot of your 20" setup has tire size of 245/35/20 front and 275/30/20 rear. Why rear is 30 instead of 35 matching front? also is it safe to do 20x10 +40 on rear? thanks


----------



## Hiep Dao (Aug 25, 2018)

Trail Runner said:


> I ordered a set of 18" Metallic gray TSTs which the stock tires are going on. I will buy 4 Tesla center caps ($5 each). I ordered lug nut covers and touch up paint. Someone else will test range before me as I am waiting for an all-wheel drive version. They are $300 off the normal price this month.


I am doing the exact same thing as you with the 18" TSportline turbine wheels. Can you not use the Tesla Center caps on the aero wheels on the TSportline? If not, where'd you buy those from? Also don't the TSportline come with lug nut covers?


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Kyle-Lee said:


> @GetYourWheels I see a lot of your 20" setup has tire size of 245/35/20 front and 275/30/20 rear. Why rear is 30 instead of 35 matching front? also is it safe to do 20x10 +40 on rear? thanks


The goal is to match the overall diameter of the tires. Diameter calculation is (width x ratio)x2 + wheel diameter. If you match the 35% ratio, the rear would be too tall compare to the front.


----------



## Kyle-Lee (Sep 26, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> The goal is to match the overall diameter of the tires. Diameter calculation is (width x ratio)x2 + wheel diameter. If you match the 35% ratio, the rear would be too tall compare to the front.


Thanks. It makes sense.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Kyle-Lee said:


> @GetYourWheels I see a lot of your 20" setup has tire size of 245/35/20 front and 275/30/20 rear. Why rear is 30 instead of 35 matching front? also is it safe to do 20x10 +40 on rear? thanks





beastmode13 said:


> The goal is to match the overall diameter of the tires. Diameter calculation is (width x ratio)x2 + wheel diameter. If you match the 35% ratio, the rear would be too tall compare to the front.


Thanks for answering! you would also want to convert the tire width from mm to inch or the wheel diameter from inch to mm.

245/35/20 comes out to 679.5mm
285/30/20 comes out to 679mm

I normally stick with 285 but some request 275 for more tire options and also to save a few bucks. 275/30/20 comes out to 673mm which matches closer to 235/35/20.

20X10 +40 will work on the rear.


----------



## juanmedina (Apr 29, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> No worries @stellavator
> 
> I would consider getting the 18" aero wheels and just leave the tires on those and just buy new wheels with 18X8.5 and 18X9.5 wide for the new 235/45/18 and 265/40/18. Mostly because you'll have a spare set of wheels for the colder days but it is best to go with staggered wheels for staggered tires. Also because the 235/45/18 on say.. a 18x9 wheel would be stretched and the 265/40/18 would be meaty and would give you a odd look.
> 
> ...


Any side shots of the RPF1s?


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

20x9 ET35 American Racing Crossfire (23lb 6oz-Measured at the tire shop) with 245/35 all around. I’m happy with this package and cost was less than 19” upgrade.


----------



## MrBCC (Apr 26, 2018)

Rob Washington said:


> 20x9 ET35 American Racing Crossfire (23lb 6oz-Measured at the tire shop) with 245/35 all around. I'm happy with this package and cost was less than 19" upgrade.


Looks fantastic! I wish they made a 19" in 5x114.3


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Rob Washington said:


> 20x9 ET35 American Racing Crossfire (23lb 6oz-Measured at the tire shop) with 245/35 all around. I'm happy with this package and cost was less than 19" upgrade.


Do those have enough weight capacity ~1,400 lb ?


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Rob Washington said:


> 20x9 ET35 American Racing Crossfire (23lb 6oz-Measured at the tire shop) with 245/35 all around. I'm happy with this package and cost was less than 19" upgrade.


Looks great.


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

Feathermerchant said:


> Do those have enough weight capacity ~1,400 lb ?


Yes, 1400 load rating.


----------



## maui Flipper (Mar 6, 2018)

These spacers look like they would fit, am I right?


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

maui Flipper said:


> These spacers look like they would fit, am I right?


For non-performance brakes (stock rotors) these will not fit correctly because the hub is 64.1mm diameter. Also, thickness should not exceed 3mm.

These may be ok for performance brakes option, but I'm not sure.


----------



## maui Flipper (Mar 6, 2018)

Rob Washington said:


> For non-performance brakes (stock rotors) these will not fit correctly because the hub is 64.1mm diameter. Also, thickness should not exceed 3mm.
> 
> These may be ok for performance brakes option, but I'm not sure.


Sorry, I actually didn't mean to post this on this thread. It was meant for a thread about the Performance Model 3. To clarify, you are correct about the center hole, its too small.

Spacer Specs (Non P3D+):
Up to to 3mm thick
64.1mm or larger center hole
Centering rings may require some trimming

Spacer Specs (P3D+):
Up to 5mm thick
69.6mm or larger center hole

This data was received via the new video that Trevor posted with Ian talking about the P3D+ with 18" rims:





Lots of new exiting information came out as a result of this video.


----------



## maui Flipper (Mar 6, 2018)

juanmedina said:


> Any side shots of the RPF1s?


These are the 18x9.5 square setup on a long range Model 3


----------



## Kbecks (Oct 7, 2018)

David Liguori said:


> Picked my car this past Saturday and swapped out the wheels-tires first thing Sunday morn. I am running a square setup on 19 x 9.5" wheels with 265/35/19 Michelin Pilot Sport 4S tires. I spent the day Sunday in the hills driving pretty aggressively on reasonably well paved twisty mtn roads. On one high-speed right-hand sweeper I hit a good size dip in the pavement that caused the front left tire to make very brief light contact with the fender. It was not nearly enough to concern me. and that was the only time it happened. I suppose if you are driving hard on crappy pavement you might have more of an issue, but if the roads are that bad you should probably slow down anyway.


Is this a Performance 3 with upgraded brakes? If not, the P3D+ should get have an extra 3mm of clearance (assuming you don't use a spacer) from the fender.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

2018 Model 3 with 20" Vossen VFS6​

*Size*: 20x9.0 | 20x10.5
*Finish*: Silver Metallic
*Tires*: Michelin Pilot Sport 4S 245/35/20 | 285/30/20
*Other*:OE TPMS Compatible | Custom Offsets available | Custom Colors available







​​


----------



## loelee16 (Mar 29, 2018)

@GetYourWheels has any of your customers complain about tire noise on Michelin 4s? I have 4s on my 20 wheels and it's a lot more noise than 18.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

loelee16 said:


> @GetYourWheels has any of your customers complain about tire noise on Michelin 4s? I have 4s on my 20 wheels and it's a lot more noise than 18.


hmm, we haven't had any complaints on the Michelin 4S.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

capn00 said:


> Looking for advice:
> 
> I have really narrowed down my choices and like the style (and particularly like the weight) of the TSW Bathurst. Going on AWD, so plan to skip the staggered look.
> 
> ...


Ever get any answers on the Bathurst's? I really like the design but would prefer 19's in square setup. @GetYourWheels

Saw one example of 20's here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-aftermarket-20-wheels.6030/page-4#post-134161


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> Ever get any answers on the Bathurst's? I really like the design but would prefer 19's in square setup. @GetYourWheels
> 
> Saw one example of 20's here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-aftermarket-20-wheels.6030/page-4#post-134161


I would go for 20X9 +30 with 245/35/20 with the thought of lowering in mind, works for stock height as well and will have a very flush fit. If stock like fit, then 20X8.5 +40 with 235/35/20 or 245/35/20, I would end up using spacers with this size later on to fine tune my fitment.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> I would go for 20X9 +30 with 245/35/20 with the thought of lowering in mind, works for stock height as well and will have a very flush fit. If stock like fit, then 20X8.5 +40 with 235/35/20 or 245/35/20, I would end up using spacers with this size later on to fine tune my fitment.


How about for 19's? There is no 19 x 8.5's that I see


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> How about for 19's? There is no 19 x 8.5's that I see


 I would use 19X9 +30 with 245/40/19.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> I would use 19X9 +30 with 245/40/19.


So you think 265/35/19's would be too much for a squared setup on the 19X9"s?

They more closely match the overall OEM diameter of the 18's (26.3") than the 245's, but are about 0.80" wider.

Anybody out there running them with input? @Mad Hungarian


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> So you think 265/35/19's would be too much for a squared setup on the 19X9"s?
> 
> They more closely match the overall OEM diameter of the 18's (26.3") than the 245's, but are about 0.80" wider.


You could run 265/35/19 if you wanted to.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

GetYourWheels said:


> You could run 265/35/19 if you wanted to.


Agree, that size totally works but you might want to up the offset to +35 if you can though, otherwise they're going to look a little pokey. Depends how agressive you want it to look.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Agree, that size totally works but you might want to up the offset to +35 if you can though, otherwise they're going to look a little pokey. Depends how agressive you want it to look.


except the TSW Bathurst comes at fixed sizes.

Only other size is the 19X9.5 +39 which can also work.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

GetYourWheels said:


> except the TSW Bathurst comes at fixed sizes.
> 
> Only other size is the 19X9.5 +39 which can also work.


Oooh that with a 3 mm spacer might be just about perfect. Even without it should just squeak by the front knuckle on a standard-brakes car.


----------



## TK421 (Oct 9, 2018)

@Mad Hungarian Just saw the FC04 video - loved that the wheel was lighter while being significantly cheaper than similar forged options. Were there any range benefits with the less weight (I assume so since given the same energy the car went faster 0-60)? Also, how much do you believe the FC04 18x8 vs 18x9 width affects range given that both are lighter than the stock aeros?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

TK421 said:


> @Mad Hungarian Just saw the FC04 video - loved that the wheel was lighter while being significantly cheaper than similar forged options. Were there any range benefits with the less weight (I assume so since given the same energy the car went faster 0-60)? Also, how much do you believe the FC04 18x8 vs 18x9 width affects range given that both are lighter than the stock aeros?


Actually the range took a good hit due to the fact the Advan Sport tires,while having far more grip don't offer anything like the efficiency of the Pilot 4S, and their 255 width adds the additional loss of increased aero drag. So while this is a_ tremendously _fun package for around town, back roads and track, I wouldn't recommend it if you need to do a lot of range-stretching travels.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> except the TSW Bathurst comes at fixed sizes.
> 
> Only other size is the 19X9.5 +39 which can also work.





Mad Hungarian said:


> Oooh that with a 3 mm spacer might be just about perfect. Even without it should just squeak by the front knuckle on a standard-brakes car.


So would you agree the 19X9.5 +39 with the 265/35/19's to be a more OEM fitment?

Not sure what the "pokey" is about... rim edge sticking out kinda like the stock Aeros?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

NJturtlePower said:


> So would you agree the 19X9.5 +39 with the 265/35/19's to be a more OEM fitment?
> 
> Not sure what the "pokey" is about... rim edge sticking out kinda like the stock Aeros?


Yes, exactly.
And by "pokey" I mean the wheel/tire protruding past the fender edge. The Aeros are actually quite well tucked in, as are all the OE Tesla wheels.


----------



## TK421 (Oct 9, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Actually the range took a good hit due to the fact the Advan Sport tires,while having far more grip don't offer anything like the efficiency of the Pilot 4S, and their 255 width adds the additional loss of increased aero drag. So while this is a_ tremendously _fun package for around town, back roads and track, I wouldn't recommend it if you need to do a lot of range-stretching travels.


Good to know! Im hoping that the 18x8 with a 225 Pilot 4S will at least be on par with the aero (without cover) efficiency


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> So would you agree the 19X9.5 +39 with the 265/35/19's to be a more OEM fitment?
> 
> Not sure what the "pokey" is about... rim edge sticking out kinda like the stock Aeros?


It would be more of an OE+ fitment since we'll be plus sizing to a 265.

Pokey as in wheel & tire sticking out a little bit of the fenders..

What you're referring to is the tire overhang.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TK421 said:


> Good to know! Im hoping that the 18x8 with a 225 Pilot 4S will at least be on par with the aero (without cover) efficiency


Why not stick with the same 235 and use a 18x8.


----------



## TK421 (Oct 9, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Why not stick with the same 235 and use a 18x8.


To be honest it's because it's the size that 1010tires packaged with the wheels which made sense because the wheels were narrower. What are your thoughts (with keeping range solid being a goal)?


----------



## capn00 (Aug 4, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Ever get any answers on the Bathurst's? I really like the design but would prefer 19's in square setup. @GetYourWheels
> 
> Saw one example of 20's here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-aftermarket-20-wheels.6030/page-4#post-134161


I think the 19x9 ET30 would be perfect. That is what a guy on TMC has installed.

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/aftermarket-wheels-on-model-3.108607/page-14#post-3106035


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

capn00 said:


> I think the 19x9 ET30 would be perfect. That is what a guy on TMC has installed.
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/aftermarket-wheels-on-model-3.108607/page-14#post-3106035


Love it!


----------



## capn00 (Aug 4, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 15816


The Bathhurts look really good. My wife is not a fan though, so I may be going the EVWheels/TSportline Turbines route.

You might need to rethink the "no lowering" position though!

Although stance without low is still okay. Added a couple of pics of mine with just the adapters/spacers and Aeros no "caps"


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

Took delivery on 10/5 and went straight to the wheel shop. Ended up getting 20x9 +35 Variant Kryptons with 245/35 Conti tires. Then over for tint, PPF and chrome delete. I think it looks pretty good. Waiting on my UP moderate springs and need to get the calipers powder coated. Otherwise all done!


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> View attachment 15824
> View attachment 15822
> View attachment 15823
> Took delivery on 10/5 and went straight to the wheel shop. Ended up getting 20x9 +35 Variant Kryptons with 245/35 Conti tires. Then over for tint, PPF and chrome delete. I think it looks pretty good. Waiting on my UP moderate springs and need to get the calipers powder coated. Otherwise all done!


I got the AWD and it is stupid quick. Can't see spending the difference on a performance model unless you are going to track it. The Conti extreme contact DWS 06 tires are really grippy and super quiet on the freeway.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

capn00 said:


> View attachment 15818
> View attachment 15819
> 
> 
> ...


The turbine style is OK IMO, but if I'm going aftermarket I want it to be somewhat unique.

Also no way I'm adding another 8-ish pounds per corner with the Turbines compared to stock or the Bathurst's.

I'll reconsider my "lowering" position if you do it first and convince me via test ride. 

I'm just trying hard to balance looks vs performance vs range loss of ANY wheels/tire combo...looks is the easy part.


----------



## TK421 (Oct 9, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> I'm just trying hard to balance looks vs performance vs range loss of ANY wheels/tire combo...looks is the easy part.


Seriously! If the RWD with aeros post the SAME rated range as the PAWD w/PUP (18x8.5 @ 23lbs vs 20x8.5 @ 28lbs) I would hope a similar size but lighter weight in each corner wouldn't impact too much but there is more going on with tire compounds, differences in aspect ratio, aspect ratio differences due to stretching/compression of the tire over the wheel.

If I can stay around 260+ (on 90%/'daily' charge) by going to 18x8-19x8.5 with < 20lb wheels of my choice I'll consider it a win. Currently looking at the 18x8 FC04 or Titan 7 5 spokes.

Then the next step is 3d printing custom aeros


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

2018 Model 3 with 20" Avant Garde M610

*Size*: 20x9.0 @ 24lbs
*Finish*: Brushed Liquid Silver
*Tires*: Continental DWS06 255/35/20
*Other*: Hub-centric | OE TPMS Compatible | Custom Offsets available | Custom finishes available​​


























​


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> I would use 19X9 +30 with 245/40/19.


Now another option for a few of the TSW wheels that catch my eye is 19X8 +35.

With a 245/40/19 tire this fitment seems even closer to OEM than the 19X9 options minus the added mass.

Considering you can still fit the 245/40 tires and the weight savings of the narrower wheel, why not?

@GetYourWheels Do you have actual weights to compare any of these TSW wheels between 19X8, 19X9 and 20X8.5 for example? That would be SUPER helpful for many of us I'm sure! 










https://www.wheel-size.com/calc/


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Here's what we have on the TSW Bathurst weights.

19X9 +30 - 20.1 lbs
19X9.5 +39 - 21.4 lbs
20X9 +20 - 27 lbs


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> Here's what we have on the TSW Bathurst weights.
> 
> 19X9 +30 - 20.1 lbs
> 19X9.5 +39 - 21.4 lbs
> 20X9 +20 - 27 lbs


So 19X8's are easily UNDER 20lbs.....almost 2lbs less than the stock Aeros PLUS the 245/40/19 tires saves you about another pound (24 vs 25lbs in 235/45/18) in the Conti DWS. Sounds like a win to me!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> So 19X8's are easily UNDER 20lbs.....almost 2lbs less than the stock Aeros PLUS the 245/40/19 tires saves you about another pound (24 vs 25lbs in 235/45/18) in the Conti DWS. Sounds like a win to me!


The 19X8 +35, maybe. The 19X8.5 +15, I don't think so.


----------



## capn00 (Aug 4, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> The turbine style is OK IMO, but if I'm going aftermarket I want it to be somewhat unique.
> 
> Also no way I'm adding another 8-ish pounds per corner with the Turbines compared to stock or the Bathurst's.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the weight is bothering me. I am considering another option now after looking at more pictures. I am going to keep watching the forums and see if someone decides to offload the factory Sport wheels. If I can find a good deal, I will take those and have them powder coated in the Tesla Gray but in a satin finish. I have a seen a couple like that and I really like the look. Can even run them with or without the large lug covers (have the regular center caps for the Aeros now).


----------



## MrBCC (Apr 26, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Here's what we have on the TSW Bathurst weights.
> 
> 19X9 +30 - 20.1 lbs
> 19X9.5 +39 - 21.4 lbs
> 20X9 +20 - 27 lbs


Wow I think I like these...do you have them in a darker color too? I only see the silver on the getyourwheels site.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MrBCC said:


> Wow I think I like these...do you have them in a darker color too? I only see the silver on the getyourwheels site.


The gunmetal color should also be available on our site. If you're having trouble, I can always take your order in direct.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 15816


Wow, I really like those too. So those are 19x9 +30 with a 245/40-19 on them. Would we be able to make these work on the performance brakes? Seems like there might be less options in these.

With our crazy weather already ramping up the snow, I need to get my winter solution soon. Worst case I just fit all season on the stock 20s. If i could find a set a wheels I really like though, I'd prefer to get a separate set of rims set up with all seasons on them.

I would like to do 19s to see if that helps with the harsher ride in the performance. I don't mind it, but I feel for my passengers. I know some of that is probably in the different suspension, but I would guess some in the 35 series tires too.

I really like the TSW Bathursts, the dish, the color, the pattern, not sure how well they would look without lower suspension, but definitely my favorite right now. If their isn't a good option in these for the performance brakes because of their limited configs, is there option in another line of wheels?

Thanks, I'm ready to get some wheels and tires, just need to find something I really like.

Edit, additionally, I'm trying not to lose range as much as possible as the P crew is already on the low end of that.


----------



## Kbecks (Oct 7, 2018)

thredge said:


> Edit, additionally, I'm trying not to lose range as much as possible as the P crew is already on the low end of that.


I believe if you want to save range you should not have your wheels/tires poking out very far, try to have them tucked in like the stock version (i know it's not great visually).


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

thredge said:


> Wow, I really like those too. So those are 19x9 +30 with a 245/40-19 on them. Would we be able to make these work on the performance brakes? Seems like there might be less options in these.
> 
> With our crazy weather already ramping up the snow, I need to get my winter solution soon. Worst case I just fit all season on the stock 20s. If i could find a set a wheels I really like though, I'd prefer to get a separate set of rims set up with all seasons on them.
> 
> ...


If we had someone take the time to measure some dimensions of the performance upgrade brakes, we can know for sure what will clear or not but for the most part, it seems like 19" wheels can work as long as they do not have a drop center towards the middle of the wheels. Let me know if you want to supply us with some dimensions and we can setup something for you.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> If we had someone take the time to measure some dimensions of the performance upgrade brakes, we can know for sure what will clear or not but for the most part, it seems like 19" wheels can work as long as they do not have a drop center towards the middle of the wheels. Let me know if you want to supply us with some dimensions and we can setup something for you.


I guess I was thinking more along the lines of the hats on the rotors being 5mm thinner, and how that affects the wheel, as well as the spindle protrusion issues. Was hoping for some help there.

What measurements would you need from me to check the fitment?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

thredge said:


> I guess I was thinking more along the lines of the hats on the rotors being 5mm thinner, and how that affects the wheel, as well as the spindle protrusion issues. Was hoping for some help there.
> 
> What measurements would you need from me to check the fitment?


In the diagram below is what most companies use to determine what wheels will clear for certain cars.










Mostly the common issue is the A and B measurement for the X factor and the C measurement for those who want to see what the smallest wheel diameter people can run.

As for the rotor hats and the spindle protrusion, the TSW Bathurst comes in at a universal hub bore size so it's big enough to clear the protrusion. If you want it hub centric, you'll have to use a hub ring and modify the base of the hub ring so it can sit further in to the wheel, a simple shaving process. The 5mm thinner would only effect wheel fitment but is not a drastic issue on how the wheels will fit.


----------



## MrBCC (Apr 26, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> The gunmetal color should also be available on our site. If you're having trouble, I can always take your order in direct.


Excellent. With the 19x9 et30 setup, will the wheels have this amount of concavity by chance? or less?


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> In the diagram below is what most companies use to determine what wheels will clear for certain cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this isn't the most accurate as I measured the best I could without removing the wheels for now, but it should be in the ballpark unless a wheel is getting really close to one of the measurements. I tried to measure a little conservatively and list it as a min or max.









So with the stock 20 in. performance wheels being 8.5" & +35 I believe, I come up with a dimension from the wheel seat to the tire bead seat of 2.87" for comparison, the TSW Bathursts in 19x9 +30 comes out to 3.32". Which would mean they would extend 0.45" further out, if I'm calculating that right? My quick measure puts the 20 in. OE tires about 0.5" in from the fender lip in front, and a little over 0.75" in back. Unless I'm missing something this seems like it would put my front tire pretty close to flush and the rear only a little over 0.25" in.

With all that laid out, I'm trying to figure out how the guy on the RWD model 3 got those fit then since the normal rotor hats are 5mm thicker and would set the wheels out that much further (about 0.20") or about .65" further out than the 20s, which seems like it would be past the front fender lip.

Let me know if I'm confused. I was originally thinking that these might sit closer to the OE fitment inside the fender because of the thinner rotor hats on the P option brakes, but looks like not.

Oh, and looking at the 19x8 +35 version, I'm guessing the version of the wheel is a lot less concave as the seat and lip are 0.70" closer together than on the 19x9 +30 version. Is that the case? That version is fairly close to the OE 19 in. rim from wheel seat to tire bead seat though (2.62" vs. 2.68" of OE rim). I wouldn't mind the 8 in. width, but really want the concave look. Wish there were some harder numbers on range loss for some of these tire setups.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

thredge said:


> So with the stock 20 in. performance wheels being 8.5" & +35 I believe, I come up with a dimension from the wheel seat to the tire bead seat of 2.87" for comparison, the TSW Bathursts in 19x9 +30 comes out to 3.32". Which would mean they would extend 0.45" further out, if I'm calculating that right? My quick measure puts the 20 in. OE tires about 0.5" in from the fender lip in front, and a little over 0.75" in back. Unless I'm missing something this seems like it would put my front tire pretty close to flush and the rear only a little over 0.25" in.
> 
> With all that laid out, I'm trying to figure out how the guy on the RWD model 3 got those fit then since the normal rotor hats are 5mm thicker and would set the wheels out that much further (about 0.20") or about .65" further out than the 20s, which seems like it would be past the front fender lip.
> 
> ...


I think you're looking too far into detail. If anything the 19x9 +30 will fit really well on the performance upgrade with the 3-5 mm thinner rotor hub. 
19X8 will be almost flat while the 19X9 will have a little concavity to them with the 19X9.5 having the deepest.

This is 20X9 +35 and you with the 19X9 +30 and 5mm thinner rotor hat, you'll pretty much have the same exact fitment, just in 19".


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MrBCC said:


> Excellent. With the 19x9 et30 setup, will the wheels have this amount of concavity by chance? or less?


That's more like 20X10 sizing. 19X9 will have less concavity than that.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> I think you're looking too far into detail. If anything the 19x9 +30 will fit really well on the performance upgrade with the 3-5 mm thinner rotor hub.
> 19X8 will be almost flat while the 19X9 will have a little concavity to them with the 19X9.5 having the deepest.
> 
> This is 20X9 +35 and you with the 19X9 +30 and 5mm thinner rotor hat, you'll pretty much have the same exact fitment, just in 19".


No doubt I'm looking too far into the detail. I think you answered the questions well though.

Are you able to verify if the performance brakes will clear those 19x9 +30 wheels? And if they would clear the 19x8 +35 ones as well, I assume those would be tighter? I'm leaning toward the 19x9 because of the concave look, but wish I had some idea of what those additional widths are going to do to range. Also, the thinner wheel would be better for winter, but that dished offset really makes the look.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> I think you're looking too far into detail. If anything the 19x9 +30 will fit really well on the performance upgrade with the 3-5 mm thinner rotor hub.
> 19X8 will be almost flat while the 19X9 will have a little concavity to them with the 19X9.5 having the deepest.
> 
> This is 20X9 +35 and you with the 19X9 +30 and 5mm thinner rotor hat, you'll pretty much have the same exact fitment, just in 19".


I took my front wheel off on my 3 DP+. Took my trusty Mitutoyo caliper to the rotor hat. The actual step is 2.44mm (+/- 0.05mm). Didn't measure the back rotor, but since stock wheel/tire are the same it would safe to assume the rear rotor step would be the same.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> I took my front wheel off on my 3 DP+. Took my trusty Mitutoyo caliper to the rotor hat. The actual step is 2.44mm (+/- 0.05mm). Didn't measure the back rotor, but since stock wheel/tire are the same it would safe to assume the rear rotor step would be the same.


Nice, so it's mot like 3mm difference in rotor hub thickness which really is not much to worry about. Rears should be exactly the same.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

beastmode13 said:


> I took my front wheel off on my 3 DP+. Took my trusty Mitutoyo caliper to the rotor hat. The actual step is 2.44mm (+/- 0.05mm). Didn't measure the back rotor, but since stock wheel/tire are the same it would safe to assume the rear rotor step would be the same.
> View attachment 16221
> View attachment 16222
> View attachment 16223


Sorry,

I wasn't talking about the spindle, I think that has been well documented that a 3mm spacer will let you do a hub centric wheel without a milled back space in the wheel. My understanding from @GetYourWheels is that the TSW Bathursts are universal hub bore, so not hub centric, so you just have to cut down a hub ring.

If you look at the stock rotor hat though, that hub is recessed behind the face (which I'm sure you know), my understanding is that the difference is 5mm. Which makes sense as the 20" OE rims have a 5mm less offset than the 19" OE wheels (+35 vs. +40). Which just means the same wheels on a performance option car will sit in 5mm (0.20") further from the fender.

One interesting thing I noticed in relation to your comment about the rotor fitment being the same front to rear. I agree in relation to the spindle, but looking last night, the rear rotor itself is much closer to the face of the hat, I assume has something to do with the alignment of the rear caliper with the ebrake in it. But I thought I measured wrong at first when I came up with a really small number above from the face of the rotor hat to the face of the caliper. But on the rear the face of the caliper doesn't stick out that far from the face of the hat. Now it is much taller? so protrudes much closer to the actual wheel rim than the fronts, which is why 18" wheels are limited on the performance option setup to those that will clear the rear caliper.

Edit for response:


GetYourWheels said:


> Nice, so it's mot like 3mm difference in rotor hub thickness which really is not much to worry about. Rears should be exactly the same.


Per my note above, the stock rotor sits proud of that same hub. So my understanding from those that have measured it is the total difference is 5mm. Just good to know for the fitment between the 2 cars.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

@GetYourWheels, per my previous post, were you able to verify if the performance brakes will clear those 19x9 +30 wheels? And if they would clear the 19x8 +35 ones as well, I assume those would be tighter?

I'm leaning toward the 19x9 because of the concave look, but wish I had some idea of what those additional widths are going to do to range. Also, the thinner wheel would be better for winter, but that dished offset really makes the look.

Oh, is that wheel also cavity backed so I don't have to remove the positioning bolt. I see people do that in some videos, but doesn't that throw off the balance of the rotor assembly taking that out?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

thredge said:


> @GetYourWheels, per my previous post, were you able to verify if the performance brakes will clear those 19x9 +30 wheels? And if they would clear the 19x8 +35 ones as well, I assume those would be tighter?
> 
> I'm leaning toward the 19x9 because of the concave look, but wish I had some idea of what those additional widths are going to do to range. Also, the thinner wheel would be better for winter, but that dished offset really makes the look.
> 
> Oh, is that wheel also cavity backed so I don't have to remove the positioning bolt. I see people do that in some videos, but doesn't that throw off the balance of the rotor assembly taking that out?


According to TSW, the 19X9 +30 will clear the Performance Upgrade brakes but the 19X8 will hit the caliper. They haven't confirmed on which end side it will hit but it looks like the 19X8 +35 is a no go.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> According to TSW, the 19X9 +30 will clear the Performance Upgrade brakes but the 19X8 will hit the caliper. They haven't confirmed on which end side it will hit but it looks like the 19X8 +35 is a no go.


I'm assuming on the 19x8 +35 there just isn't enough distant from the mounting face to the face of the wheel. Would it be possible to use a spacer to get the required clearance?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

thredge said:


> I'm assuming on the 19x8 +35 there just isn't enough distant from the mounting face to the face of the wheel. Would it be possible to use a spacer to get the required clearance?


If it is X Factor, then use of spacer will help clear the brakes.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> If it is X Factor, then use of spacer will help clear the brakes.


Could you follow up and ask them on that so we know if we could use those or not?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

thredge said:


> Could you follow up and ask them on that so we know if we could use those or not?


They're saying about 5mm at the least may be needed.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> They're saying about 5mm at the least may be needed.


Is there a reason they can't be a little more definitive than that?

[edit]: saw in the TSW video for the wheel that they do have the cavity back.
Additional question, are these a cavity backed wheel, or is removal of the rotor alignment bolt required. Does removing that bolt cause any balance problems? Seems like a decent weight to remove from a balanced assembly.

For anyone interested, I tried to do some searches to see what the actual 19x8 +35 would look like.
Best I found was this Mazda 6 running them with 225/45-19s, which still look pretty good I think. (more pictures at the link)
https://www.customwheeloffset.com/w...2016-mazda-6-tsw-bathurst-bc-racing-coilovers









Looking at the 225/45-19 tires though, they are about 0.5" taller diameter (+1.89%). Or about 1.91% less rotations per mile (771 vs. 786 (or 790 for 18" OE)). Is that too far to push the overall diameter for the model 3 traction systems?

I see that the getyourwheels website seems to recommend partnering the 9" & 8" both with a 245/40-19 for a lot of the options.
https://www.getyourwheels.com/view-wheel-tire-package/tsw-wheels/tsw-bathurst-gunmetal-rotary-forged


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

thredge said:


> Is there a reason they can't be a little more definitive than that?
> 
> Additional question, are these a cavity backed wheel, or is removal of the rotor alignment bolt required. Does removing that bolt cause any balance problems? Seems like a decent weight to remove from a balanced assembly.
> 
> ...


Most of the times, they give about 3-5mm in leeway for measurements from outside sources that aren't measured direct by TSW so it can be why they don't have a specific measurement on clearance. As for the rotor alignment bolt, that can be removed and will not cause and balance problems. If you torque down the wheels properly, the lug nuts will "sandwich" the wheel onto the rotor that'll mount flat onto the hub. It's like those self retaining screws on the rotors on a lot of passenger vehicles. Mainly there to hold the rotor in place during car's assembly line.

The 225/45/19 would almost equate to the same 245/35/20 we have been doing on a lot of the 20" sizes. One of our customer has run 255/35/20 which would size closer to the 225/45/19 but he's not lowered. No issues on his traction systems.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

twincam23 said:


> Just got the TSportline springs installed on She-Ra.
> Running 20" staggered setup. No spacers.
> Go with your preference. With the coils, you can adjust the height to your liking.
> So no need to get 20" to fill the gap.
> ...


Boy, this combination sure looks sharp!! Does anyone know how to photshop this picture to change the car color to white? I'm thinking this copper color would look great with the pearl white paint and black satin chrome delete.


----------



## philkalarovich (Nov 7, 2018)

I went with Vossen VFS2 on 20's. Made a huge difference in the look!


----------



## metalcoat (Aug 13, 2018)

I've searched this thread up and down is there a specific measurement I need to clear the calipers on the P3+ (Performance w/ Performance Brakes)? I'm trying to go somewhat cheap with the wheel for the winter and tirerack is 30+ days for the 18in rim, tire, tpms. I've decided to part it all and get it mounted locally but I want to make sure the wheel i pick can clear? I don't think the bore will be an issue as it easily clears the lip but I want to make sure I'm looking in the right direction.


----------



## Sg333 (Oct 6, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Common setup we do up front.
> 
> Check out this one we did with 20X9 +35 with 245/35/20 up front. lowered on springs as well. Safe setup for stock height too.


what are the sizes and offsets of this? Is this on performance brakes?


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

@GetYourWheels @Mad Hungarian

I am interested in the AG M580 wheels......looking for your help/opinion.....I want to stay stock height and go as aggressive as I can get away with in a staggered setup.....in 19 or 20 inch rims (on a performance with the performance package upgrade....bigger brakes and inner 3 mm machined lip on stock 20 rims).....how wide of a rim can I go with front and back.....and what offset? Really would like to have that concave look without running into any rubbing issues at the fender or suspension arms (especially up front since it is close enough already in stock form!)

Much thanks for any input you guys can provide.....


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Sg333 said:


> what are the sizes and offsets of this? Is this on performance brakes?


20x9 +32 and 20X10.5 +45 on non performance brakes.



VoltageDrop said:


> @GetYourWheels
> I am interested in the AG M580 wheels......looking for your help/opinion.....I want to stay stock height and go as aggressive as I can get away with in a staggered setup.....in 19 or 20 inch rims (on a performance with the performance package upgrade....bigger brakes and inner 3 mm machined lip on stock 20 rims).....how wide of a rim can I go with front and back.....and what offset? Really would like to have that concave look without running into any rubbing issues at the fender or suspension arms (especially up front since it is close enough already in stock form!)
> 
> Much thanks for any input you guys can provide.....


The M580 comes in 20X8.5 and 20X10. That would be the staggered setup.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> 20x9 +32 and 20X10.5 +45 on non performance brakes.
> 
> The M580 comes in 20X8.5 and 20X10. That would be the staggered setup.


What is the offset? and would these be essentially "plug and play" in the M3P with performance upgrade package (ie, clear the brakes and the inner 3 mm hub lip)? How flush will they be with the fenders? Finally, would they clear the suspension arms (I'm assuming 245/35/20 upfront and 275? or 285/30/20 out back....is that right?)

Thanks very much


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VoltageDrop said:


> What is the offset? and would these be essentially "plug and play" in the M3P with performance upgrade package (ie, clear the brakes and the inner 3 mm hub lip)? How flush will they be with the fenders? Finally, would they clear the suspension arms (I'm assuming 245/35/20 upfront and 275? or 285/30/20 out back....is that right?)
> 
> Thanks very much


I would do something like 20X8.5 +28 and 20X10 +35 for the upgraded brake package. Best optimal setup is 245/35/20 with 285/30/20 or 235/35/20 with 275/30/20.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> I would do something like 20X8.5 +28 and 20X10 +35 for the upgraded brake package. Best optimal setup is 245/35/20 with 285/30/20 or 235/35/20 with 275/30/20.


Are these already machined for the 3 mm lip on the inner hub or do I have to special order? also I am more inclined to go with the 245/285 setup.....would that give a similar overall diameter to the stock wheels? I am just worried about clearing those suspension arms and the fender so that I don't get any rubbing.....that would drive me crazy....even if only at the extremes of suspension travel.....


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VoltageDrop said:


> Are these already machined for the 3 mm lip on the inner hub or do I have to special order? also I am more inclined to go with the 245/285 setup.....would that give a similar overall diameter to the stock wheels? I am just worried about clearing those suspension arms and the fender so that I don't get any rubbing.....that would drive me crazy....even if only at the extremes of suspension travel.....


Special ordered but the Avant Garde M580 does not take too long to produce. The 245/285 setup would be one size bigger. 235/275 would actually be closer to the OEM rolling diameter.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Special ordered but the Avant Garde M580 does not take too long to produce. The 245/285 setup would be one size bigger. 235/275 would actually be closer to the OEM rolling diameter.


What would be the price for a set of these rims in staggered 20" (+28 front, +35 rear) with a set of 235 and 275 Michelin Pilot Sport 4s tires? By the way....can you get this rim in a graphite like color?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VoltageDrop said:


> What would be the price for a set of these rims in staggered 20" (+28 front, +35 rear) with a set of 235 and 275 Michelin Pilot Sport 4s tires? By the way....can you get this rim in a graphite like color?


Sending you a private message.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Klassen ID MS03 Gloss Black*
*20X8.5 @ 21 lbs | 20X10 @ 22 lbs*
*235/35/20 | 275/30/20*





























































Questions? Contact us!
[email protected]
(562)275-8268​


----------



## swedishstile (Oct 17, 2018)

Vertini RF1.1 staggered in gloss black. Thanks GYW


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> *Klassen ID MS03 Gloss Black*
> *20X8.5 @ 21 lbs | 20X10 @ 22 lbs*
> *235/35/20 | 275/30/20*
> 
> ...


Is this a wrap or stock Tesla color?


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> *Klassen ID MS03 Gloss Black*
> *20X8.5 @ 21 lbs | 20X10 @ 22 lbs*
> *235/35/20 | 275/30/20*
> 
> ...


What are the offsets of the wheels in these pics?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> Is this a wrap or stock Tesla color?


this was custom wrapped.



N54tt said:


> What are the offsets of the wheels in these pics?


We stuck with a pretty conservative offset for this customer with +30 front and +40 rear.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> this was custom wrapped.
> 
> We stuck with a pretty conservative offset for this customer with +30 front and +40 rear.


Wow that looks pretty flush already. Although it's small....+28/+38 would push it out even further. Maybe I'll stick with 30/40 since no plans on lowering. Will probably order soon now that Tesla sent the $5k already. 😉


----------



## evsnorlax (Sep 10, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> ​
> 2018 Model 3 with 20" Avant Garde M610​
> ​
> *Size*: 20x9.0 @ 24lbs​
> ...


Would love to see this with black wheels. Debating on getting those for mine but would like to see what it looks like on the pearl white!


----------



## Tesla_Exllnce (Jan 1, 2019)

I put the 20x9 SF03 wheels from GetYourWheels on my 2018 Performance edition and am very happy with the outcome. Sharing a few pics for reference.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

What do those wheels weigh?


----------



## Tesla_Exllnce (Jan 1, 2019)

They are 24 pounds each.


----------



## Clubhops10 (Feb 3, 2018)

Anyone have recommendations on tires for 20”? I realize that the OEM Michelins Pilot 4S are most popular but there has to be a comparable and more economical replacement. Most concerned about road noise.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Clubhops10 said:


> Anyone have recommendations on tires for 20"? I realize that the OEM Michelins Pilot 4S are most popular but there has to be a comparable and more economical replacement. Most concerned about road noise.


Here's what TireRack has available.

There are a few less expensive options. There only appears to be one all-season option - the rest are summer-only tires. I suggest reading the reviews for the tires that interest you.

If you want some less expensive tire choices, then you should consider selling your 20" wheels and replacing them with 19" or 18" aftermarket wheels. You'll have a larger selection of less-expensive tires.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Namgile said:


> They are 24 pounds each.


Great looking wheel!

@GetYourWheels What do the 19x8.5 +35's weight in this SF03 style?


----------



## Tesla_Exllnce (Jan 1, 2019)

I worked with Jason Tung @GetYourWheels and he was very helpful in ensuring everything was right, including the bolt drilling and more to fit the Performance brakes.


----------



## SD_ENGNR (Aug 11, 2018)

Namgile said:


> I worked with Jason Tung @GetYourWheels and he was very helpful in ensuring everything was right, including the bolt drilling and more to fit the Performance brakes.


Were the center bores custom milled to fit the extra lip on the hub, or did you go with a custom hub centric ring?


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm looking at getting the TSW Bathurst wheels for my Dual Motor, 20x9 ET30 all around with 245/35/20 tires. Will the wheels need hubcentric adapters for the TM3 center bore?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MMMGP said:


> I'm looking at getting the TSW Bathurst wheels for my Dual Motor, 20x9 ET30 all around with 245/35/20 tires. Will the wheels need hubcentric adapters for the TM3 center bore?


We will supply hub rings for the non PUP models. You can use the wheels without them


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SD_ENGNR said:


> Were the center bores custom milled to fit the extra lip on the hub, or did you go with a custom hub centric ring?


We got these custom machined for the for the extra lip on the spindle.

- Josh



NJturtlePower said:


> Great looking wheel!
> 
> @GetYourWheels What do the 19x8.5 +35's weight in this SF03 style?


The 19X8.5 would weight about 22lbs.

- Josh


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Our original Model 3 came by after getting his car wrapped and lowered!
Originally fitted with the Avant Garde M580 in the 20X8.5 +35 and 20X10 +43 sizing.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

VS Forged VS16 matte brushed bronze 19x9+35


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Avant Garde M610 in 19X8.5 Satin Black
245/40/19 General G-Max RS


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> Avant Garde M610 in 19X8.5 Satin Black
> 245/40/19 General G-Max RS​


What offset are these Josh? Any more pix closer up or from the front/rear?

Thanks!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> What offset are these Josh? Any more pix closer up or from the front/rear?
> 
> Thanks!


We did +28 on this one but didn't get more time to snap more pictures of his setup.


----------



## voip-ninja (Sep 25, 2017)

Does anyone have pictures of 19X9 Bathurst on a non lowered Model 3 or know of a configuration tool that will give an approximation of what they would look like?

Thanks.


----------



## BillO (Jun 29, 2018)

TSW has a nice configurator on their site: https://www.tsw.com/alloy-wheels-configurator/
I was able to get it to show Model 3 with silver Bathurst wheels.


----------



## voip-ninja (Sep 25, 2017)

BillO said:


> TSW has a nice configurator on their site: https://www.tsw.com/alloy-wheels-configurator/
> I was able to get it to show Model 3 with silver Bathurst wheels.


Thanks, that is helpful although it would be nice if they showed wheels at more than one angle on the Model 3.


----------



## SammichLover (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm looking for 17"x8.5" rims for an LR D. Autocross reasons.

Did any happy news come out of this? https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model3-roadtrip-meet-and-greet.5506/page-10#post-64721

That can be bought in (or shipped to?) the lower 48 states. Preferably without making my childrens' college funds weep.

CC: *Mad Hungarian*


----------



## 350VDC (May 20, 2018)

I am going to do the Avant Garde M580 on a RWD in Satin Silver 19x8.5 offset 35mm and use Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3+ 245/40R19.
Any of the wheel experts have any comments or advice on this?


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

SammichLover said:


> I'm looking for 17"x8.5" rims for an LR D. Autocross reasons.
> 
> Did any happy news come out of this? https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model3-roadtrip-meet-and-greet.5506/page-10#post-64721
> 
> ...


I reread his post on the 17's and did not see which wheel he was referring to. A 17 x 8.5 for autox would be interesting if there is a good strong choice in this size. If one is available, would be interested in that info.


----------



## SammichLover (Feb 13, 2019)

Jim H said:


> I reread his post on the 17's and did not see which wheel he was referring to. A 17 x 8.5 for autox would be interesting if there is a good strong choice in this size. If one is available, would be interested in that info.


I would be very interesting, indeed. However in another thread elsewhere he has since confirmed that potential rim didn't work out when they physically mounted it (it was also a discontinued product, no less). It "fit" but had less than 2mm of room which, very understandably, they deemed inappropriate to drive with.


----------



## Likkletimmy (Mar 13, 2019)

Looking to get a set of forgestar cf5v for my m3 rwd. I want to have a super deep concave look. I was wonder what would be the most aggressive offset I could run. Would 19x9 +25 in the fronts work or would I have to go 19x8.5? Rears would be 19x10 +25 work in the rears? I'm also running on MPP comfort coils.


----------



## Likkletimmy (Mar 13, 2019)

Forgestar cf5v bronze burst


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Are those the Ben-Hur lugnuts?


----------



## 350VDC (May 20, 2018)

I got the AG M580's on today. Here is a pic for those interested in seeing them on a Red car. These are 19" 8.5.


----------



## agastya (Apr 17, 2018)

350VDC said:


> I got the AG M580's on today. Here is a pic for those interested in seeing them on a Red car. These are 19" 8.5.


Couldn't find specs for the AG M580s... do you mind sharing what the Center Bore is. And also the weight if you did measure them.


----------



## 350VDC (May 20, 2018)

Details on the M580's here https://www.avantgardewheels.com/avant-garde-classic/m580/
I see Getyourwheels.com raised the prices by $75 each since i purchased, wow.
I had them drilled specifically for the Model 3 which is 64.1mm i think. They are a little heavy at 30lb but I'm not entering the 1/4 mile races.


----------



## derichio02 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey all,

First post as I have only had my Midnight Gray Metallic AWD for one month. I'm looking at the TSW Avalon in 19" and want to go with all seasons such as the Continental DWS06. I need zero rubbing/figment issues due to driving 40k a year on the freeway. I also plan on never lowering. Here are my questions if anyone would be obliged to help out.

Wheels: https://www.tsw.com/alloy_wheels_avalon.php#wheel-specs

They come in the following sizes:
19x8.5 +40
19x9 +30
19x10 +40
20x8.5 +40
20x10 +40

Setups I was thinking of going with

1. 19x9 +30 with 245/40 square: would I have any firmest issues?

2. 19x8.5 +40 Front 19x10 +40 rear staggered: I don't know the tire size here looked at 235/40 and 265/35 but there aren't many all season options

3. 19x9 +30 Front 19x10 +40 rear staggered: Tires I was looking at here are 245/40 and 275/35. More options but will this even fit lol

4. 19x8.5 +40 with 245/40 is my last choice but may be the most efficient

For brands I was looking at the Pilot A/S 3 Plus and the Conti DWS06. Also looking for the setup that would work best with range. I regularly get home with 70 miles or less left after my commute.

Also any benefit to Staggered or Square besides the look?

Any help is appreciated @GetYourWheels @Mad Hungarian


----------



## derichio02 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ok after a days debate I’m going to go with one of the following with the same wheel but I still have a couple questions 

1. 19x9+30 with 245/40 square: would I have any firmest issues or rubbing? Will this poke out past the fender or just look flush?

2. 19x8.5+40 with 245/40 square is my last choice but may be the most efficient and expect similar fit menu to my stock 19s

Which one would look better on a non lowered car?

Appreciate any responses


----------



## Stradale (Oct 28, 2018)

Similar questions as the previous post so hopefully someone can answer both at the same time.

For my AWD Multicoat Red I am looking at the TSW Bathurst in 19x9 +30 square setup. This would push wheels 16mm outside compared to the standard 18’’. It seems they would poke 2mm past the feender.

As for the tires I was recomended Michelin Pilot A/S 3 plus in 255/35. Seems the 245/40 may be a bit stretched... Is that right?

I think it will be fine with the rear but I am bit worried with the front poking. I don’t plan on lowering.
What do you think, does that work? Any risk of rubbing or other issues?

Or is is better to go with a 19x9.5 wheel that would be just flush with the fender?

Appreciate responses. Thanks in advance.


----------



## derichio02 (Mar 17, 2019)

Planning on ordering today. Any insight?


----------



## Mysta (Feb 7, 2019)

derichio02 said:


> Planning on ordering today. Any insight?


I would email Josh/John

I did these: CF5V semi deep/deep front/back respectively and went a lil adventurous on my AS3+ at 255/35 for front and back even with the staggered rim(since it's only .5 inch)

20x9.0 +32
20x9.5 +35


----------



## derichio02 (Mar 17, 2019)

I pulled the trigger and gambled and it paid off.


----------



## whiteKnight (Jan 20, 2019)

GetYourWheels said:


> 2018 Model 3 with 20" Rohana RFX10
> 
> *Size*: 20X9 | 20X10
> *Finish*: Brushed Titanium
> ...


What suspension does this one have?


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

thredge said:


> Is there a reason they can't be a little more definitive than that?
> 
> [edit]: saw in the TSW video for the wheel that they do have the cavity back.
> Additional question, are these a cavity backed wheel, or is removal of the rotor alignment bolt required. Does removing that bolt cause any balance problems? Seems like a decent weight to remove from a balanced assembly.
> ...


So a bump to 10-months later... Did you ever make to move to the TSW or other wheels?


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> So a bump to 10-months later... Did you ever make to move to the TSW or other wheels?


Sorry, @NJturtlePower, I thought I posted some stuff on that. Threw it in a local area thread though as didn't want to muddy this thread up. Here is the link to the pic followed by some more info.
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/iowa-area.7572/post-181018

Here is the quick picture I took after getting them installed.










Josh did a great job on everything but the free spacers that were included. I didn't feel safe using those, so I went with 6mm custom ones to fit the P option from Lenny over at motorsport tech. I am really impressed by those. Did plain aluminum, but might have done black if I had it to do over with the darker wheels.

As mentioned earlier in the other thread, these are the TSW Bathursts in gunmetal 19x8 +35, with all seasons (Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3+) in 225/45-19.
The Pilot sports had good reviews on tire rack, but was also looking at the Bridgestone Potenza RE980AS. I liked that the Michelin's were made in the US.

As I mentioned over there, if I had it to do over again, I would probably change the tires to the 245/40-19 in doing the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3+. The 225/45-19 are just a little more stretched looking than I would like.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

thredge said:


> Sorry, @NJturtlePower, I thought I posted some stuff on that. Threw it in a local area thread though as didn't want to muddy this thread up. Here is the link to the pic followed by some more info.
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/iowa-area.7572/post-181018
> 
> Here is the quick picture I took after getting them installed.
> ...


Thanks so much for the update, myself and I'm sure others will thank you! Looks awesome! 

You used some spacers just to flush out the fitment or due to the P3D rotors/brakes?

I would agree 245/40's would have been the better fit, closer to OEM sizing and likely perform better as well. Your P3D is on another level from my LR RWD, but even on the OEM MXM4 in 235/45's as they wear down I'm getting slippage and squeals under hard acceleration... I'm sure you can burn those tires up in a year and put some more meat on those beautiful wheels next time. 

My tire of choice will be the General GMAX AS-05 when I upgrade - https://generaltire.com/tires/performance/g-max-05

245/40/19 food for thought... GMAX AS-05's vs A/S 3+'s: Highest "Recommended Rating" - 8.4, $67 LESS per tire AND 4lbs lower weight per tire with the same 500 treadwear rating. *See full UHP Tire chart attached

I've never been impressed with any Michelin... most recently had the Pilot Sport A/S 3's on an Infiniti G37X sedan and thought they were just OK, these OEM Aero MXM's are burning up quick and again just ok in performance and handling IMO, not to mention OEM pricing @ $250+.

Think you finally made up my mind...for real this time! I was like 90% Bathurst already, but undecided between 19x8 vs 19x9, but considering I never plan on running bigger than a 245 tire in a square setup there's no good reason to even add the extra pound or so with the 19x9's. They are a true value IMO in a lightweight flow-formed wheel rivaling full forged weight (or better) at about 60% the cost.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Thanks so much for the update, myself and I'm sure others will thank you! Looks awesome!
> 
> You used some spacers just to flush out the fitment or due to the P3D rotors/brakes?
> 
> ...


First off, I did go for the 8" wide rims as these were more a dedicated winter / changing season set of tires since I'm using the summer only's in the summer. So for cutting through snow, I went with the narrower wheel in lieu of the wider one. So if you are going more for a performance setup then you might want the wider wheel, but you do have a point on weight. Even with the narrower setup, it doesn't seem to have affected the straight line performance. Very similar 0-60 results on my phone app. Might be the benefit of a lighter wheel even though there is less rubber contact? Or Tesla's traction control is just that good. But I guess I get to compare that to the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S vs. the MXM4s which I have seen a lot of comments about slippage since they are more touring focused than performance.

OK, for the spacers, I was just using them to place the outside plane of the wheel in about the same location. I'm not one for needing them to be our more flush with the fender for looks. Since the performance rotors are about 5mm thinner, and the 20" wheels have the 5mm less offset (+35 vs. +40) to compensate for it and get the wheel in the same plane than the other OE wheels. But, since I went with the 19x8 +35 Bathursts that puts the plane of the face in 6.35mm (0.25 in.). Since the offset (from center) is the same as the 20 in. performance wheel (+35), adding a 6mm spacer put the face back out in about the same place. Since the spacers from Motorsport Tech are custom they'll make you whatever thickness you want, so I was able to get exactly 6mm. Still haven't' gotten to doing some testing for range difference on the wheels / tires though.

If you don't have the performance brakes though, the offset of the 19x8 +35 Bathursts are pretty close to having the plane in the same place. -6.35mm further in because of the 1/2" narrower rim, but 5mm further out because of the lower offset from center (+35 vs +40), so it's only 1.35 mm difference (not much). The 19x9s are +30 though, so you get +6.35mm further out (0.5 in. wider), then the offset from center is 10mm less, so the face of the wheel would be out 16.35mm (about 5/8 in.) further than a non-performance wheel. Those were what DNAPoPo went with over on the TMC forum, and he said those were pretty close to flush. https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/posts/3099566/ Also, he has air suspension and looks like he can tuck the wheels still and I don't know that he did any fender rolling or changes to be able to do that.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

thredge said:


> First off, I did go for the 8" wide rims as these were more a dedicated winter / changing season set of tires since I'm using the summer only's in the summer. So for cutting through snow, I went with the narrower wheel in lieu of the wider one. So if you are going more for a performance setup then you might want the wider wheel, but you do have a point on weight. Even with the narrower setup, it doesn't seem to have affected the straight line performance. Very similar 0-60 results on my phone app. Might be the benefit of a lighter wheel even though there is less rubber contact? Or Tesla's traction control is just that good. But I guess I get to compare that to the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S vs. the MXM4s which I have seen a lot of comments about slippage since they are more touring focused than performance.
> 
> OK, for the spacers, I was just using them to place the outside plane of the wheel in about the same location. I'm not one for needing them to be our more flush with the fender for looks. Since the performance rotors are about 5mm thinner, and the 20" wheels have the 5mm less offset (+35 vs. +40) to compensate for it and get the wheel in the same plane than the other OE wheels. But, since I went with the 19x8 +35 Bathursts that puts the plane of the face in 6.35mm (0.25 in.). Since the offset (from center) is the same as the 20 in. performance wheel (+35), adding a 6mm spacer put the face back out in about the same place. Since the spacers from Motorsport Tech are custom they'll make you whatever thickness you want, so I was able to get exactly 6mm. Still haven't' gotten to doing some testing for range difference on the wheels / tires though.
> 
> If you don't have the performance brakes though, the offset of the 19x8 +35 Bathursts are pretty close to having the plane in the same place. -6.35mm further in because of the 1/2" narrower rim, but 5mm further out because of the lower offset from center (+35 vs +40), so it's only 1.35 mm difference (not much). The 19x9s are +30 though, so you get +6.35mm further out (0.5 in. wider), then the offset from center is 10mm less, so the face of the wheel would be out 16.35mm (about 5/8 in.) further than a non-performance wheel. Those were what DNAPoPo went with over on the TMC forum, and he said those were pretty close to flush. https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/posts/3099566/ Also, he has air suspension and looks like he can tuck the wheels still and I don't know that he did any fender rolling or changes to be able to do that.


Never realized these were to be your winter set, I'm looking at them as my summers and turning the 18" Aeros into my winter set.

So ok, that makes sense now about going with the smaller tire/wheel combo by design... I'm looking at possibly doing 225/45's if I don't go stock 235/45 on the Aero wheels paired with a true performance winter tire like the Sottozero 3's.

I drove very lightly in snow last year with the MXM4's and was even less impressed with their performance then vs summer performance. But again, being that I'm RWD I got a lot riding on the traction at the rear wheels, so going true winter tire should be the better option for me vs an UHP all-season considering MOST of my winter driving will be in the cold w/ dry/wet vs inches of snow.

And yes, I've run the calculators with the offsets and tire size variables, and like I said since I won't be going bigger than 245/40 for my TSW summer set I think I'll stick with the 18x8 TSW's for a closer OEM fit and lower weight, plus a little more sidewall protection for the rim vs the same tire on the 19x9's.

As far as spacers, my understanding is that non-performance brake cars (thicker rotors) can use at most 3mm.... any more and you won't have enough threads for full lug engagement. So guessing you opted for the custom spacer/hub centric ring combo which seems it would be a super helpful all in one fix. I'll just need hub rings and considering going custom aluminum vs the free plastic ones just for durability.

https://www.uswheeladapters.com/shop/hub-centric-rings-aluminum/

I think we're on the same page now....  Thanks again!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

350VDC said:


> Details on the M580's here https://www.avantgardewheels.com/avant-garde-classic/m580/
> I see Getyourwheels.com raised the prices by $75 each since i purchased, wow.
> I had them drilled specifically for the Model 3 which is 64.1mm i think. They are a little heavy at 30lb but I'm not entering the 1/4 mile races.


The prices werent raised! Most like what you're seeing is their custom finished option, which runs $75/wheel
Their standard satin silver finishes are still normal pricing!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Our customer's Model 3 lowered on 20" staggered Forgsetar CF5Vs in a Graphite finish, what do you guys think?


----------



## Gator Rican (Oct 30, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Our customer's Model 3 lowered on 20" staggered Forgsetar CF5Vs in a Graphite finish, what do you guys think?


This looks good. But based on the OEM Aeros next to it, these wheels are too similar to the Aero's to spend that much money trying to differentiate and personalize your M3. This is my opinion.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

However they are much lighter than the OEM yielding a better ride, a small increase in efficiency and better performance.


----------



## Laa1121 (Feb 11, 2020)

number9Tesla said:


> Hi everyone, this thread has been extremely helpful during my search for my wheel upgrade for my model 3 so I wanted to share my setup with everyone.
> 
> I found VMR wheels during my research. Their wheels were discussed often from the BMW 3 series forums and seem pretty reputable. So I decided to go with them and I couldn't be happier! They were great to work with and the process was effortless.
> 
> ...


Love the look a lot. How has the car, and wheels, been holding up since you lowered it and put them on? Post some current pics please.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Heres something new!
Our customer's Model Y running Ohm Lightning in Gloss Gunmetal in 20x10 with BEEFY 275/315 tires

























Fills out the wheel wells perfectly!​


----------



## woodledxb (Apr 14, 2021)

Mello said:


> Loving this thread
> 
> Anyone have any pics of a Model 3 with a deep lip?
> (examples: https://www.getyourwheels.com/view-wheel-tire-package/tsw-wheels/tsw-tremblant-matte-black
> ...


I've been looking at the TSW Tremblants as well. Has anyone fitted a staggered set of these to a M3P? How would the 20x8.5 5x114.3 ET: 30 / 20x10 5x114.3 ET: 40 combo sit in the arches with a 1" Eibach springs drop?

For the tyres what would be closer to the standard rolling circumference:

Front - 245/35/20 or 235/35/20?
Rear - 285/30/20 or 275/30/20?

Thanks


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

woodledxb said:


> I've been looking at the TSW Tremblants as well. Has anyone fitted a staggered set of these to a M3P? How would the 20x8.5 5x114.3 ET: 30 / 20x10 5x114.3 ET: 40 combo sit in the arches with a 1" Eibach springs drop?
> 
> For the tyres what would be closer to the standard rolling circumference:
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM.


----------



## edittman1 (Jun 3, 2018)

What are the 18” options these days?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

edittman1 said:


> What are the 18" options these days?


I think this link should take you to the 18" options for Tesla Model 3:

https://getyourwheels.com/product-c...max_price=3570&vehicle=2018|Tesla|770|Model+3


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

edittman1 said:


> What are the 18" options these days?


PM sent.

Thank you,


----------

